# IC - Mad King's Monkey II



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

The morning after their day of rest, Bayar, Jan and Libros are summoned once again to see the Steward. Once again, he takes them through to the Chancellor's study to meet the Chancellor himself. 

The Chancellor is is at his desk. Before him are three letters, each one with a different name written on the front, and a leather scroll case. 

"I hope that you have recovered from you recent endeavours," he begins without preamble. The Chancellor is not a man to beat around the bush in your experience. "For I have another task for you. Again you will be travelling, but this time a little further afield.

"Firstly you are to take this scroll case and deliver it along with this letter to Herr Borne in the capitol. The Steward of the Baron's house in the capitol will be able to provide you with directions once you get there. 

"Once you have completed that task, you are to proceed to Gate Pass City in the land of Russ. There you will seek out Master Peppin Tallman. This letter will provide you with an introduction. Master Tallman is a member of the Lyceum, and should be able to provide you with a letter of introduction to the Master of the Lyceum, which is located  in the south of Russ. It is to the Master of the Lyceum, a Master called Simeon Gohanach, that you are to deliver this third letter.

The Chancellor pauses for a moment, leaning back in his chair and staring into the fire.

"You have not been in my service for long. However, I was impressed with how you handled the last task I gave you. You showed initiative in agreeing to help Herr Henri, as well as some courage and ability in succeeding. If I wanted simple messengers, I could hire them by the dozen. The Baron wanted to send his own men on this task. We discussed the matter at length yesterday. I convinced him that having started this, it would be better that you go instead. Your first hand experience of events so far may come in useful. That said, the Baron will likely be having a couple of his own people join you. 

"You will depart as soon as you are ready. Herr Steward will see to ensuring that you have appropriate supplies for the journey. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2013)

"Sir, are there any known threats we should be made aware of? Perhaps, political factions that might be about to thwart our mission?"


----------



## Axel (Nov 25, 2013)

Bayar stood, struggling to think through the post alcoholic fug. _There be something he not saying. I not be sure..._.  Almost like the spark from a flint, something penetrated the haze. 

"Herr Chancellor, you be expecting something returned from Master Gohamach? This be many men and swords for three letters,"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2013)

Libros is only half paying attention as the others quiz the chancellor. He is trying workout if any of the proposed route goes through the Netherworld. Libros has read a lot about it, never actually been in it but would love to go through it. 









*OOC:*


Take 20 Knowledge (Netherworld) (+9) = 29


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2013)

1d20+8=28

Jan searches his memory of what he knows of the gates wondering if there is a way to cut off time for travel


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

*Day one, mid morning, in the Chancellor's study.*

Before the Chancellor can respond to any of the questions, there is a knock at the door. The Steward opens it and, after checking to see who is there, steps aside to allow Eban and three others to enter.

"Some of you may already be acquainted. But for those that have not, this is Rufus Greegory, Li Thuan (it sounds like 'Lee Tuhn'), and Ullara Halx," says the Steward of the three with Eban. Then of the three already in the room he adds, "And this Jan Maatson, Bayar, and Libros. Eban," he adds, indicating the one who came in with the recent arivals, "you have already met."

"You will be travelling together," adds the Chancellor to the seven now standing before him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> *Day one, mid morning, in the Chancellor's study.*
> 
> Before the Chancellor can respond to any of the questions, there is a knock at the door. The Steward opens it and, after checking to see who is there, steps aside to allow Eban and three others to enter.
> 
> ...




"Pleasure and an honor. Eban,"Jan smile warmly and guinuinlly, "I was wondering where you went. For the sake of expedience, Chancellor, are these four already up to speed on the task at hand?"

*ooc: a few spelling errors corrected  *


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Li Thuan bows to the others. "Pleased to meet! I Li Thuan." He steps back awkwardly.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Libros absentmindedly nods to the newcomers and says "Pleasure".  He is still deep in thought.


----------



## Axel (Nov 27, 2013)

Bayar grunts as the newcomers enter, nodding slightly in Eban's direction.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2013)

*Day one, mid morning, in the Chancellor's study.*

"So, now you are all here."

"The news out of the Land of Russ is not good, I am afraid. The Emperor of Ragesia, the largest nation in Russ, died recently. There is talk of assassination for what it is worth. But so far as I know, it is only rumour so far. Regardless, various leaders in Ragesia appear to be manoeuvring to claim power in the resulting vacuum, while those under the heel of the Empire see it as an opportunity to get out from under. In other words, everyone is talking war. At best things will likely be unsettled. At worst, you will find yourself in the middle of a war. And wars have a way of making things messy. Which is why, as you so elegantly put it," he says with a nod in the direction of Bayar, "There are so many swords."

"As you know that Baron is concerned about the changes in the Netherworld. Henri," the Chancellor nods in the direction of Bayar, Eban, Jan and Libros, "Believes that the manuscripts you found in the ... forest may hold some answers, and that Master Tallman may be able to help make sense of those answers. He has managed to convince the Baron that this is too valuable an chance to waste. So the Baron has agreed to help. Your trip has nothing to do with what is happening in Russ. There should be no reason for you to get involved, or for anyone there to take any interest in thwarting what you are doing.

"Russ is a long way from here. Events there are of little concern to us, and your task has no bearing on what is happening there. Outside this room there are only a few who know where you are going, and what you are carrying. So hopefully, there should be no complications."

[sblock=OOC]A little general background. The Reaches of Man consist of numerous 'lands' or 'islands' separated by sea. Around the lands themselves travel by sea, coastal passage, is fairly ordinary. But once beyond sight of land, things get a little different - space time distortions, temporal anomalies, something like that (read - we haven't really decided). 

The most common means of travel between lands is via portals that connect two points. The space between is occupied by the Netherworld. Between major destinations there are usually direct paths. Between lesser destinations you might be required to take several trips through the Netherworld. As Russ is not a 'neighbour', several trips are likely. There are also likely to be several route options.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2013)

doghead said:


> *Day one, mid morning, in the Chancellor's study.*
> 
> "So, now you are all here."
> 
> . . . . .]




jan is deep in thought for several minutes as he contemplates the possible ramifications. "So with all of the far reaching influences of the Regsian empire, we should be prudent to keep our ears and eyes open I am guessing. Will we be traveling near Gate Pass?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan speaks up. "Ready am I. Or get supply, then ready?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2013)

Tailspinner said:


> Thuan speaks up. "Ready am I. Or get supply, then ready?"




Jan speaks up, "Supplies are always wise to get first. Go ahead."


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2013)

*Day one, mid morning, in the Chancellor's study.*



doghead said:


> "Once you have completed that task, you are to proceed to Gate Pass City in the land of Russ. There you will seek out Master Peppin Tallman. ...






Scott DeWar said:


> ... we should be prudent to keep our ears and eyes open I am guessing. Will we be traveling near Gate Pass?"




"Most certainly. And yes."

"My carriage and a couple of horses are being prepared to take you to the capitol. If you leave before noon, you will reach the Capitol before sundown the day after tomorrow. Supplies as needed, within reason, will be provided when you get there. Speak to Steward. He will also provide you with some funds, and should be able to assist you with directions to Russ.

"Now, if there are no more questions I will leave you to your preparations. Good Luck. Stay out of trouble, and come back safely." The Chancellor nods to the Steward, who, assuming that there are no more questions*, ushers the seven out of the room.

[sblock=OOC]* if there are, you can still ask. Just wanted to keep things moving along.

As for supplies, general consumable will be proved as will basic equipment. If it helps, think of it this way. If your character buys it themselves, it is theirs, if the Baron provides it, it remains his property.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2013)

*Day Three, late afternoon, in the capitol of the Duchy of Hesse.*

The carriage seats four inside and another one up front with the driver. The trip is uneventful, and late in the afternoon on the day after next, you find yourself passing through the gates of the capitol. It takes an hour to travel the distance from the gates to the residence. The streets of the city are crowded with people. After two days in the country, the smell of masses of humanity living in close confines is unmistakable. The mood in the city is somewhat tense. The young Duke is unwell, and has no heir but he has two elder sisters. It is no secret that the Duke does not want his sister to inherit. The factions manoeuvre. Everyone waits.

Eventually the carriage jerks to a stop for the last time in the yard of the of the residence of the Baron in the city. A number of household staff rush out to assist. The household Steward stands on the steps watching closely with a sour look on his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2013)

Ullara had been quiet, watching the others bombard the Chancellor with questions, quirking an eyebrow at the amount of muscle and minds needed to deliver requests, but this was politics, and such maneuvering was bound to be easily as dangerous a traveling with a wolf pack.  And considering the colorful collection of characters she had asked to travel with, the danger could easily come from both directions!  But he must trust them, as he trusted her, and she had held her tongue for now, waiting to see how they conducted themselves.

Ullara doesn't even come up to the shoulder of most of the men, but the brindle mastiff at her side, and now at her feet in the carriage, comes to _her_ shoulder easily.  Despite her doll-like stature, she wears leather armor and bears weapons that have seen hard use.  

"Well then," Ullara says, letting Bran, her mastiff, descend from the carriage first before alighting herself with a little jump, "shall we?  Soonest begun is soonest done, and we have more miles to roam."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Well then," Ullara says, letting Bran, her mastiff, descend from the carriage first before alighting herself with a little jump, "shall we?  Soonest begun is soonest done, and we have more miles to roam."




Jan steps down after Ullara steps down, "That reminds me of a piece by a master poet I heard once, 'I love the forest dark and deep, but I have promises to keep and miles to go before I sleep'" he smiles warmly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2013)

Ullara smiles a bit at that.  "Should we find a book of that poet, I think I should like to read him.  That line could describe my life!"  She turns to nod politely to the Steward, patting Bran's head absently and keeping him from nibbling on the servants.  

[sblock=OOC]Hey, I don't suppose people would be willing to give a very brief character description in some soonish post, being as the newbie is still playing catch-up with who y'all are?  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> [sblock=OOC]Hey, I don't suppose people would be willing to give a very brief character description in some soonish post, being as the newbie is still playing catch-up with who y'all are?  [/sblock]




Jan appears average framed, but graceful in his stepping. He is lightly but smartly equipped for a common solder, his eyes belie a greater then average intelligence, when he smiles the whole room lightens and warms.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> *Day Three, late afternoon, in the capitol of the Duchy of Hesse.*
> 
> The carriage seats *four* inside and another one up front with the driver. The trip is uneventful, and late in the afternoon on the day after next, you find yourself passing through the gates of the capitol. It takes an hour to travel the distance from the gates to the residence. The streets of the city are crowded with people. After two days in the country, the smell of masses of humanity living in close confines is unmistakable. The mood in the city is somewhat tense. The young Duke is unwell, and has no heir but he has two elder sisters. It is no secret that the Duke does not want his sister to inherit. The factions manoeuvre. Everyone waits.
> 
> Eventually the carriage jerks to a stop for the last time in the yard of the of the residence of the Baron in the city. A number of household staff rush out to assist. The household Steward stands on the steps watching closely with a sour look on his face.




[sblock=oocI take it you mean the carriage seats six inside since there are seven of us.[/sblock]

Thuan decides to ride up front with the driver. As the carriage comes to a stop he tumbles down off of his perch next to the driver and waits for the others to emerge from the carriage.


----------



## doghead (Dec 1, 2013)

*Day Three, late afternoon, in the Ducal seat of the Duchy of Hesse.*

The Baron's city residence has only a skeleton staff at the moment, given that the Baron is not in residence. Steward has allocated a couple of the servants rooms to the party. For the menfolk, this means above the stables. For Ullara, there is a room in the house proper, as is proper for one of the fairer sex. Meals will provided as needed, downstairs with the household staff. All in all pretty conventional arrangements.

[sblock=OOC]The carriage seats 5 + driver. Thats why there were a couple of horses provided as well. That been said, all seven could have travelled on the coach assuming some were willing to travel on top, or at the back with the packs and so forth.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 1, 2013)

After their briefing, Bayar had to hurry to get ready. His armour was still at the smithy, though fortunately ready to go. They had even repaired the black lacquer - which made Bayar think that once again the Chancellor was a step ahead of him. 

Once suitably encased in steel, with the jewelled sword at his side again, the giant bull of a man strode toward the stable. The latest recruits did not impress him - the midget woman was probably half-dwarf. The white haired young man couldn't speak Hessian it seemed, so no doubt he had been sick recently (which would explain the white hair) or he was a half wit. The other three that he knew weren't so bad. Enan he would probably never agree with on anything, though Bayar had a grudging respect for the man's talents. Jaan and Libros were both capable enough in their own way, though Jaan was still hopeless at archery. 

----

Bayar immediately settled on riding over the carriage. Despite the decision he sat a horse like a brick on a wall. 

The journey itself had so far been uneventful, and he had been spared days of small talk cooped up in the coach when they pulled through the gates of the Baron's house. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary - cold and small rooms, filling if bland food. A steward who could hardly abide the thought of uncouth people residing in "his" house. 

Bayar left the house after dinner to train in the yard with the handful of guardsmen in the place (old, fat or both to a man he noted with disgust). Truth be told he was keen to try and stretch out muscles aching from days of horse riding, but he was damned if he was going to give anyone else the satisfaction.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 3, 2013)

As various people are carrying out last minutes tasks prior to leaving, Libros goes to the library and pursues his mother to let him take a copy of "Secrets of the Neverworld" by J.R. Hartley. This is a pop guide to the Neverworld never the less they may be something in it he doesn't know.

Libros rides inside the carriage. He would like to get to know his new companions but he is not really much of a conversationalist and so spends the journey trying to read his book, with little success due to the carriage bouncing around. 

By the time they arrive at the baron's house he aches in all the places that he doesn't want to. Its not so much that the carriage is uncomfortable, its just that he is not used to riding. 

After settling in to his accommodation, Libros goes looking for a hot bath where he can soak his achingh body.

[sblock=Appearance]To say the Libros is not attractive is an understatement. He has coarse black hair which he keeps very close cropped. His face is plain, apart from his eyes which are icy blue and shine with intelligence and are by far his best feature. As for the rest: his nose is too long and hooked, his lips are so thin that they are almost non-existent and he has a weak double chin which he tries to hide with a beard. Unfortunately he is still too young to grow a proper beard and his current attempt can best be described as bum-fluff.

He usually hides his body beneath voluminous, iridescent robes. However, in the unlikely event he is not wearing his robes you would see that his arms and legs are thin, almost matchsticks, and a body where it is possible to count the ribs. [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 3, 2013)

Ooc: good idea!!

Bayar is almost a man's man. Talk, muscular, tattooed and as thick as a 4x2 (just don't tell him he's stupid!). He does well enough with the ladies and likes to draw attention to himself. Tendency to sulk and argue about things he (thinks) he knows about.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2013)

Ullara knows these others are a curious collection, some hired more for the strength of their arms, others clearly more for their minds, and probably at least one for a winning smile.  The delicate navigation required to work with human customs required the strength of a bear, the cunning of a raven, and the slyness of a fox each in their own turn.  This task they'd been asked would likely require all of them.

At least there were a few perks of civilization, such as it was, that Ullara could appreciate.  Like being able to bathe without worrying about the current in the stream, if there were leeches, or if ones parts were going to get frostbitten.  It seemed she wasn't the only one that luxury, as she found the fellow in the overlarge robes, Libros, asking for the same from a servant.

"Let me go first," Ullara said from somewhere in the vicinity of Libros' hip.  "I don't take much more than a soup pot to get clean, and by the time I'm done, Sara here will have had enough time to get water heated for your bath.  You're Libros, right?  The scholar?"  The bridle mastiff at Ullara's side, sniffs at Libros with a disinterested air, and then sits down at her side.  They're nearly the same height like that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan spends much of his time observing. He is still trying to learn the intricacies of the common tougue. So he tries to keep conversations short for his part.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2013)

*Day Four, morning, in the city of the Duke of Hesse*

With a puff of smoke you find yourself standing outside the house of Herr Borne.

The house set in an area of the city favoured by merchants and courtiers of reasonable, but not extravagant, means. In this part of town the streets are not particularly busy. The people are mostly well dressed, merchants or  gentlemen and their retinues - sometimes just a clerk or footman, sometimes a attendant small group of men. The exceptions are usually working folk of some sort - hawkers , delivery men, builders or the city watch. The city watch wear dark leather armour with a white cross on the front and carry either man-catchers or spears and some form of melee weapon. At night they carry lanterns. But its not night at the moment, so they aren't.

The house itself is sizeable, but a little old fashioned and somewhat run down. Like many of the others in the area, the house fronts directly onto the street. The windows facing the street are all shuttered, despite the fine weather. The main entrance (a pair of sturdy wooden doors) is large enough to allow passage of a man on horseback, suggesting perhaps a court yard of some sort beyond. Set in the left door is a smaller door, and set into that is a tiny door at about head height. All four doors are shut. There is a bell pull to one side.

[sblock=OOC]
1. I hijacked the thread.
2. There wasn't really a puff of smoke. The characters walked.
3. In your next post, let me know any changes to your usual appearance.
4. Let me know who has the letter and scoll case.
5. ghostcat - I will try and gather the Netherworld information so far (it essentially what would be in the book) into a page in the campaign manager wiki[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2013)

To try and reduce travel weariness, Jan does what his mentor would do on untold numbers of trips in and out of the netherworld. He sings or plays his flute, providing a welcome distraction, although his songs may drift on subjects such as the netherworld.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 4, 2013)

Eban had kept quiet, as was his custom.  His ability to read lips was limited to having to see them.  With the constant movements and new people, he wasn't doing too well with keeping up with the information.  When the group had ridden on the carriage, he had decided that he would take the rear seat, facing their road from where they came.  It gave him time to continue inspecting the Wayfinder, which had appeared to be more than he had initially thought.  Something was tugging at him, but he couldn't quite grasp it.

When they arrived at their destination, Eban hopped down and stretched.  His hair was still lengthy, but not long.  His dark grey cloak clanked a little, but those that knew of his tendencies knew it was an armored coat.  His single dagger at his side was the only weapon he carried, and even that was something that didn't even deserve a second glance.  Yet, Eban walked with a confidence of his abilities.  His good looks and bright eyes helped, but he still had something else that he seemed to be a little wary of at all times.

Luckily, nothing overly haunting had occurred on their trip.  He had first thought this a good sign, but easily remembered that this usually meant his bad luck was coming soon enough.  His waterproof bag at his side, he moves along with the others, inspecting the new town and their charges.  When Bayar heads out to spar, Eban tags along.  He knew that he had to get used to working with the brute, if only to keep him alive long enough for Bayar to learn.

He doesn't bother talking, and instead opts to use his chalk board for the time being.  "Spar?" he writes, wondering what the warrior would reply...

OOC - I had a freaking nice post, and then ENWorld ate it.  This is the result, short and to the point...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2013)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara had changed into her good outfit for their audience.  Granted her "good" outfit consisted of the one travel outfit that wasn't stained, but at least it was neat and clean, if not dyed and embroidered and crafted of some fancy fabric like some she'd seen in the cities.  Out of deference for the Baron, she'd left her darts and sickle behind, carrying only her staff and a dagger.  Bran remained at her side, "dressed up" in a new collar, his hide brushed free from dirt.

She glances up at her companions, then over at the bell rope, and goes and gives it a tug.  The letter they had would not get any closer to delivery with them dithering in the street.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


[OOTS]dither dither dither for the fun of it, dither dither dither all day. . . .[/OOTS]







Jan loses track of time as he brushes his clothing, combs his air and adjusts his clothing for several minutes. he looks surprised at the ringing of the bell then has a rueful smile when realizes how long he had been primping.


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2013)

*Day Four, morning, outside the house of Herr Borne*

From the other side of wall comes the muted dinging of a bell. It fades away. A few moments later the door inside the door inside the door opens. Its not really a door, more of a window for observing who is on the other side. A man of middling years peers out. 

"Yes," he says, looking around at the six individuals gathered* in front of the doors. "Can I help you?"

[sblock=OOC]* I have not see Rathan so far in the IC thread. Nor has he completed his character sheet. So I am going to say his character remains at the Baron's house and will not be joining the rest in this delivery. Perhaps he had another task to complete.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2013)

"We have a letter for Herr Borne," Ullara says, looking up, up, and up at the man at the window.  "The Chancellor charged us to deliver it personally."


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2013)

*Day Four, morning, outside the house of Herr Borne*

The viewing portal inside the door slams closed. 

A few minutes later the door opens and another man steps through and out into the street, carefully closing the door behind him. He introduces himself as the household Steward and informs the party that Herr Borne is currently indisposed. He offers the items for Herr Borne, assuring them that they will be passed on. Alternatively, he invites the party to return again, perhaps at the end of the day or the next morning. It is not uncommon, he explains, for Herr Borne to remain indisposed for serval days at a time.


----------



## Axel (Dec 5, 2013)

In the training yard, Bayar gave Eban a quizzical look, then nodded and reached for two of the weighted practice swords in a nearby rack. 

He tossed one to Eban, then gave his a few practice hacks in the air. "I be not knowing you use weapons Eban," he says, taking guard in a fencing stance with right food forward. 

-----------
Bayar had left his armour and shield behind at the Baron's city residence - he had found that dressing like a soldier drew far too much attention in cities - and settled on a rough woollen tunic over his typical black leather pants and boots. And sword belt of course...

Until the man's steward opened the door (and his mouth), he had been content to wait in the background and let the others try the nice way. Besides, it gave him the opportunity to keep an eye out for watchers. The steward seemed to be another of the insufferable cretinous types that would sell their daughter's services for a handful of silver...

"Hmm hmm," Bayar cleared his throat as he stood to his full height at the back of the group with arms folded. "We be in a hurry to do other work for the Baron. This be just courtesy, and private. If Herr Borne be not wanting the Baron's favour then we be leaving. You be stepping aside for one of us, or be explaining to Herr Borne!"


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2013)

*Day Four, morning, outside the house of Herr Borne*

The Steward looks a Bayar, and then around at the the rest of the group. He appears about the say something, then stops himself, and shrugs.

"Of course. _One_ of you may wait inside for Herr Borne."

He steps back to the door before turning to look expectantly at the group, waiting to see who will be joining him.


----------



## Axel (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooc: did we ever decide who carried the letter? I'd vote for Jaan coz he looks trustworthy ;-)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2013)

"Perhaps, if you would also allow, I could aid Herr Borne."  Ullara brings around a satchel at her side and opens it to reveal a neatly packed kits of unguents, herbs, bandages, i.e. a healer's kit.  "I have skill with many remedies I would be willing to share to help one feel their very best."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2013)

Axel said:


> Ooc: did we ever decide who carried the letter? I'd vote for Jaan coz he looks trustworthy ;-)












*OOC:*


huh? Who? Jan? My character?_* HONEST*_?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan waits and listens to the conversation trying to understand what he can.


----------



## Axel (Dec 8, 2013)

"Hmmph!" Bayar snorts as the rest of the party dithers. Placing a hand firmly in Ullara's back he propels her forward, grabbing the letter case on the way through. 

Once both are through the doorway he turns to the Steward and asks "Which way be Herr Borne? This house be big as dragon warren."


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2013)

*Day Four, morning, outside the house of Herr Borne*

The Steward's mouth open and closes a few times as Ulara is hustled through the door followed closely by Bayar.

"Fine," he snaps eventually. "Two of you may wait inside."

With one last glower at those in the street, the Steward follows Bayar and Ulara through the door and slams it closed behind him.

[sblock=OOC]OK. So I know what is gong on inside the residence (and I'll get a post up shortly). What I need to know is what those remaining on the street plan on doing next.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Unfamiliar with Bayar's gruff nature, Thuan is stunned for a few beats before turning to the others. "What we do now?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2013)

Tailspinner said:


> Unfamiliar with Bayar's gruff nature, Thuan is stunned for a few beats before turning to the others. "What we do now?"




"Eh, . . .  we wait."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 9, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Let me go first," Ullara said from somewhere in the vicinity of Libros' hip.  "I don't take much more than a soup pot to get clean, and by the time I'm done, Sara here will have had enough time to get water heated for your bath.  You're Libros, right?  The scholar?"  The bridle mastiff at Ullara's side, sniffs at Libros with a disinterested air, and then sits down at her side.  They're nearly the same height like that.



"I am Libros. Please to meet you, Ullara is it? Your welcome to go first. To tell you the truth I need a good soak after that coach ride."

Libros has is bath and also does is best to get the dust off his clothes, with so-so results.

While they are visiting Herr Borne, Libros reverts to his usual silence and lets the others do the talking. When Jan suggests waiting he says "That's seems as good a plan as any", sits down with his back against the large door and starts reading his book.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2013)

Ullara bends her head to hide a smile at Bayar's bold actions, and covers it by rearranging something in her satchel.  She looks up at the Steward and absently remind Bran to "heel," in case the man tried to get them lost in the corridors.

"Shall we, then?" she says so politely it's positively dripping with sugar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2013)

Jan brushes off his clothes while humming a ditty. All of the dirt falls off of him, the clothing colors greatly brighten and his odor of the trail sweat disappears after about half a minute. He continues to hum and smile. His ditty seems relaxing, happy.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Seeing that they would be waiting, Thuan removes his backpack, steps away from the group and begins practicing his kata.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2013)

If the Steward will not lead them to his obviously ailing lord, then Ullara will have to do so.

"Bran," she says, and makes a sharp gesture with her hand.  "Seek," she says in the sing-song accent of the Witchwood region.  She nods to Bayar and follows Bran as he begins his trek through the house, sniffing out the closest person, then another, then another, until either Bran's nose or Ullara's questions bring them to Herr Borne.  If the Steward deigns to lead them rather than let a couple strangers traipse around his home, then her estimation of the man's intelligence will take an abrupt upswing.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2013)

*Inside the residence of Herr Borne*

[sblock]On the other side of the doors, Bayar and Ullara find themselves in a small covered yard. It stretches the length of the frontage of the property but is rather narrow. It is large enough for two horsemen to comfortable mount or dismount. There are two exits from the yard. The first is a set of large doors to the left of the entrance. The second is an archway to the right leading out into some sort of courtyard. Sunlight pours in through the opening. 

It is through the arch and into the courtyard that the Steward leads Bayar and Ullara. The courtyard is completely enclosed within the building, but open to the sky. A covered balcony runs around the four sides of the first floor. An imposing set of stairs leads up to it, just to the right of the arch. There are a number of doors leading off the courtyard on the ground floor, and more leading off the balcony above. In the centre of the courtyard there is a garden somewhat in need of attention. The Steward shows Bayar and Ullara to a bench, informing them to wait there before leaving them to their own devices.



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> If the Steward will not lead them to his obviously ailing lord, then Ullara will have to do so.
> 
> "Bran," she says, and makes a sharp gesture with her hand.  "Seek," she says in the sing-song accent of the Witchwood region.  She nods to Bayar and follows Bran as he begins his trek through the house, sniffing out the closest person, then another, then another, until either Bran's nose or Ullara's questions bring them to Herr Borne.  If the Steward deigns to lead them rather than let a couple strangers traipse around his home, then her estimation of the man's intelligence will take an abrupt upswing.




Things a relatively quiet until Ullara decides to take seek out Herr Borne, a which point the cat is put well and truly among the pigeons. It takes some time, a fair bit of confusion and not a little annoyance before the Steward manages to rather stiffly explain that Herr Borne is not indisposed as in ill, just indisposed as in busy with important business and not to be disturbed. It is evident by his manner that if Ullara wishes to continue her hunt for Herr Borne, she will have to go through the Steward to do so. Assuming that she doesn't intend to do so, the Steward shows Bayar and Ullara back to the courtyard.

Time passes. The shadows shorten and morning slides into afternoon. One of the servants appears with some food, bread and a little cheese and fruit, and water for Bayar and Ullara. The courtyard then returns to silence and the shadows begin their afternoon journey down the other side of the wall.

A couple of hours later the stillness is broken by as a servant hurries down the stairs and across the courtyard, disappearing through a door at the far end. A few minutes later he returns with an older woman in tow. The two of them retrace his steps and disappear back up the stairs to the first floor balcony. A few more minutes pass before the first servant reappears, once again hurrying down the steps and across the courtyard and through the same door. Once again he reappears a few minutes later, only this time he makes a bee line for Bayar and Ullara.

"Come with me," he pants, his face noticeably flushed. "If you wouldn't mind," he adds a moment later after remembering his manners. With that he turns and heads back upstairs. [/sblock]

*Outside the residence of Herr Borne*

[sblock]Time passes slowly for the small group loitering outside the entrance to Herr Borne's residence. They attract some stares. Thuan's exercises attracts a few more. A few of the passers by even stop to watch for a while. Some throw coins onto his backpack. The shadows shorten and morning slides into noon then early afternoon. For an hour or so around noon the streets are relatively (more) quiet as people take lunch. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2013)

[sblock=DM and Bayar]Ullara will cease in her searches, mildly miffed at the Steward's initial choice of phrase.  Busy is busy, and ill is ill, and if people would stop trying to be so ridiculously vague in some effort to save face, then they could have come back at a more convenient time for everyone.  But having gained entrance, she won't give up so easily.  However, she will ask that the Steward to send someone to the rest of the group to tell them that they're simply waiting for Herr Borne to be available.  (Rather than, say, having forgotten about them.)  

Ullara learned her patience from oak trees, but Bran had not, it's lucky they were in a courtyard as she romped the repressed energy off of him, albeit with a care that he doesn't knock over any passing servants.  (And if Bayar is willing to participate in a rousing game of fetch, Bran will certainly be happy about that.)

"Bayar," she will ask during one point of their confinement, "what work have you been doing as of late?  We were thrown together so abruptly, and I know little more than rumor."  If Bayar is willing to talk about anything, Ullara will tell something of her own story (with an ear out for eavesdroppers).  If not, she can play the quiet game as good as anyone.

"I lived in the Witchwood most of my life, learning to be a healer and woodswoman from my mother as we traveled.  Later... I learned of some deeper knowledge of the woodlands, of nature, and began traveling much farther, offering my skills.  The Chancellor noticed me when I ran in to heal one of his guards during an attack on the road, Bran defending us both.  Since then, we're been traveling much farther, shall we say."

Much later, when someone comes for them, Ullara will get to her feet.  "I do not mind."  And then will follow the man, calling for Bran to heel.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

*Outside the residence of Herr Borne*

[sblock]Finishing his exercises Thuan picks up the coins off of his backpack and shoulders the pack. Counting the coins he says to no one in particular... "Me hungry. Get food?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2013)

Tailspinner said:


> *Outside the residence of Herr Borne*
> 
> [sblock]Finishing his exercises Thuan picks up the coins off of his backpack and shoulders the pack. Counting the coins he says to no one in particular... "Me hungry. Get food?"[/sblock]




Jan interrups his humming with a smile, "Ah, Yes! Excellent idea!" He pulls out some coins and hands them to Li.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2013)

[sblock=Outside the residence of Herr Borne]"We've been here hours and the other two still haven't appeared. Shouldn't we at least check they are alright? says Libros[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> [sblock=Outside the residence of Herr Borne]"We've been here hours and the other two still haven't appeared. Shouldn't we at least check they are alright? says Libros[/sblock]




"Hmmmmm. Lets start with a polite knock on the door, then"

*Knock knock knock*


----------



## Axel (Dec 14, 2013)

[sblock=inside]Bayar sits patiently on the bench for about 5 mins. To him, it is then obvious that they will be waiting sometime, and he begins prowling and striding around the courtyard like some kind of caged animal swinging and windmilling his arms. And sighing heavily, cracking his knuckles and generally doing his best to not trash the place out of spite. 

Bran provides some relief from boredom - Bayar being more than willing to play around and roughhouse with the big dog. 

Ullara wanting to talk is a different story though... Still, he answers honestly. "We be in the mountains for three weeks. It be starting the same as always - a man be taking the Baron's money and be not giving potions. It be ending with fighting many gnolls and goblins." Bayar shrugs. "Things not be the same now. I not be given a job like this before," the big man looks embarrassed for a moment before continuing, "Chancellor be saying it not suiting my abilities. I think he be right, I be good at fighting and not waiting."

The servant's bustling is a welcome relief. Things had been getting a little too personal. With a grunt, Bayar rose and followed quickly. [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

*Inside the residence of Herr Borne*

[sblock]At the top of the stairs the servant turns left, then left again through a nondescript but stout door, then up a narrow half flight of stairs before turning right through another door an into large well appointed room. It is some sort of library or study; the walls are lined with shelves filled with books and scrolls, tapestries and maps. There is a large desk to one side and a couple of chairs on the other. The floor is covered with thick rugs. 

The servant doesn't stop, proceeding through a door at the other end of the  room and then straight through two more rooms much like the first, only less luxurious, more functional but equally filled with books, scrolls and maps. In the fourth and final room he comes, panting, to a halt.

Like the previous rooms this one is filled with books, scrolls, maps and other documents. There are a couple of chairs and a cluttered desk. Set into the far wall is a small door, partially obscured by curtains which have not been fully drawn closed. The two corners of the room flanking the entrance are occupied by display sets of armour. They look almost lifelike until you notice the black cloth covering the face under their helmets and their absolute stillness.

Unlike the previous rooms, this one is occupied. The Steward is sprawled out on the floor, his head propped up on a pillow. His clothes are ripped and torn and bloody. His hands and knees are lacerated. He looks like someone who has taken a nasty tumble into a rocky gully filled with brambles, then met something nasty. Beside the steward knees the the older woman. She holds the Steward's hand while wiping the blood from his face with a cloth.

"Its about time," she snaps as you enter, before turning to look. 

"Oh, my apologies. I though that you were Abigail with the water and rags.

"You said that you have some ability as a healer," she continues, directed at Ullara. "Can you help the Steward?"

From behind, you hear the sounds of more people arriving. It is the rest of the party, lead by the Doorman.[/sblock]

*Outside the residence of Herr Borne*

[sblock]There is a moment of stillness after Jan knocks, then the door of the residence opens and a man pops his head out. He looks over the group clustered round the door for a moment.

"Um, yes. I think that you had better come in."

Once everyone is inside, he carefully closes the door and slides home the bolts. You find yourself in a covered yard, about 20 feet deep and running the length of the front of the residence. The are two main exits, a set of large imposing double doors to the left of the entrance, and an open arch leading through to an open courtyard to the right. 

"Right then, um, follow me please." 

The Doorman sets off through the exit to the right and into the courtyard before taking you up a set of stairs. At the top of the stairs the servant turns left, then left again through a nondescript but stout door, then up a narrow half flight of stairs before turning right through another door an into large well appointed room. It is some sort of library or study; the walls are lined with shelves filled with books and scrolls, tapestries and maps. There is a large desk to one side and a couple of chairs on the other. The floor is covered with thick rugs. 

The Doorman doesn't stop, proceeding through a door at the other end of the  room and then straight through two more rooms much like the first, only less luxurious, more functional but equally filled with books, scrolls and maps. In the fourth and final room he comes, panting, to a halt.

Like the previous rooms this one is filled with books, scrolls, maps and other documents. There are a couple of chairs and a cluttered desk. Set into the far wall is a small door, partially obscured by curtains which have not been fully drawn closed. The two corners of the room flanking the entrance are occupied by display sets of armour. They look almost lifelike until you notice the black cloth covering the face and their absolute stillness.

Unlike the previous rooms, this one is occupied. An older man is sprawled out on the floor, his head propped up on a pillow. His clothes are ripped and torn and bloody. His hands and knees are lacerated. He looks like someone who has taken a nasty tumble into a rocky gully filled with brambles, then met something nasty. Beside the man knees an older woman. She holds the man's hand while wiping the blood from his face with a cloth. Bayar and Ullara (and Bran) are also there. 

"You said that you have some ability as a healer," the old woman is saying to Ullara as you arrive. "Can you help the Steward?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

doghead said:


> *Outside the residence of Herr Borne*
> 
> There is a moment of stillness after Jan knocks, then the door of the residence opens and a man pops his head out. He looks over the group clustered round the door for a moment.
> 
> ...




"I can help with some healing as well" Blurts out Jan

diagnose seriousness of injuries: healing +1 (not a knowledge skill so no bardic bonus)


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

*Inside the residence of Herr Borne*

The Steward is alive. There is a lot of blood and significant swelling around the left ankle but no obvious major injury. Jan cannot do any more than the old woman is doing at the moment.


----------



## Axel (Dec 16, 2013)

Bayar frowned as the scene became apparent. He turned in a slow circle, surveying the room with his hand on his sword hilt. In particular he was looking for hiding places and exits from the room. 

"I not be understanding. Where be Herr Borne? This be his steward, yes?" he asked, before looking up as the rest of the group were ushered in.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2013)

Coming on the stricken steward, Libros cannot help but blurt out "What in the 666 levels of the abyss happened here?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

Axel said:


> "I not be understanding. Where be Herr Borne? This be his steward, yes?" he asked, before looking up as the rest of the group were ushered in.




[sblock=Bayar]The room is devoid of any obvious hiding spots with the exception of behind the curtains, and the door behind the curtains the only other exit. The windows, Bayar notices, are secured with thick iron bars, no one is going to be getting through them easily. Bayar notices some bloody scuff marks on the floor between the Steward and the curtains. The curtains, on second inspection, also have a few bloody marks on them, almost invisible against the dark fabric.[/sblock] 

The old woman looks up at Bayar. 

"Yes, of course it is. If Herr Borne were here, then we would have shown you to him and not have left you cluttering up the courtyard."



ghostcat said:


> Coming on the stricken steward, Libros cannot help but blurt out "What in the 666 levels of the abyss happened here?"




"Watch your language!" the old woman snaps in response to Libros's outburst. "Lord of Light, an idiot and an potty mouth. Give me patience."

The old woman turns again to Ullara. "So, do you have any ability with healing or not?

"Do any of you?" she adds. "If so, make yourself useful. If not, stay out of the way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2013)

"Of course I can help.  Jan, I may need your assistance," Ullara said, and pulled out her healer's kit.  Drawing on her experience, she tries to see how badly the injury is, how much of the blood is the Steward's, and what might have caused his wounds.  Quietly she murmurs for Bran to guard her, should whatever or whoever have wounded the Steward try to make a second try.  "What happened?" she asks the Steward, and she begins to check him over. 

OOC:  +12 to Heal with the healer's kit, and Professional (herbalist) +8 if any poultices/infusions etc. are needed.  Also +10 to Sense Motive if he or anyone else tries to do any fast-talking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

Jan searches his memory and recalls a poem that was used many decade ago to memorize the uses of herbs and poultices.He starts to recite it but can't remember how it starts.

[rats, inspire competence comes at level 3. *grrrrrrrr* he can still cast 3 cure lights.]

"so, How can I be of service. I can sing a spell or two to heal . . . "


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Jan searches his memory and recalls a poem that was used many decade ago to memorize the uses of herbs and poultices.He starts to recite it but can't remember how it starts.
> 
> "so, How can I be of service. I can sing a spell or two to heal . . . "



  "I don't know if it's that serious yet," Ullara says, but gives him a small smile of encouragement before turning her attention back to her patient.  When they were not in the midst of a potentially serious situation, perhaps she'd teach him a thing or two about her art.  Anyone willing to volunteer their knowledge, whatever it was, showed a quality that was to be nurtured.


----------



## Axel (Dec 17, 2013)

"Maybe if he not be lying then the gods not be punishing him..." Bayar muttered. 

The wounded man seemed to be in good hands, so he assumed his rudimentary knowledge of bandaging and splints wouldn't be required. Casually he strolled over to the window and peered out of it. Partly he had that human desire to look out from high places, and partly he was curious about some darker patches on the curtain fabric. Standing at the window Bayar pulled the fabric closer absently, as though to feel the material.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

*Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Drawing on her experience, she tries to see how badly the injury is, how much of the blood is the Steward's, and what might have caused his wounds.




The blood appears to be all the Stewards. His clothes are ripped and torn and he has suffered multiple lacerations as well as some heavier blows from from something blunt. His hands and knees are bloodied and raw and the wounds filled with dirt and small stones. His left ankle is swollen and bruised, badly sprained or even broken. He is not dying, but he is in shock*. His pulse is weak and his skin clammy. While he looks at Ullara as she knees beside him, the Steward does not respond initially. His gaze is glassy.

[sblock=OOC *]He is  at around a half to a third HP remaining. OK, by the RAW he should be just fine and dandy. But D20 rules suck at handling wounds and wounding. So I improvised. In Cure terms, at the minimum, a really good roll with a Cure Light for full recovery.[/sblock]

The sheer number of wounds is at first a little overwhelming, but after a few minutes Ullara begins to see progress. The water and bandages arrive, which helps. But it is the soothing balm of the poultice and something aromatic under the nose that eventually brings the Steward around from his shock. Eventually he looks up at Ullara, his gaze clear and alert. 

"Thank you," he says.

At first the Steward tries to get up, and has to be convinced by Ullara and the old woman (probably mostly the old woman, as she is a bit of a dragon) to remain lying down for bit longer while Ullara finishes her work. 



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "What happened?" she asks the Steward, and she begins to check him over.




"There is something wrong with the Netherworld," the Steward responds after the question is put to him again. "Or something wrong in the Netherworld." he adds, seeing that his first answer didn't really satisfy. He goes on. "The Netherworld is all wrong. It ... it tried to ... kill me. It was all wrong. The path was treacherous underfoot and all overgrown. I stumbled a few times and kept getting cut by the brambles. Brambles? there shouldn't be brambles in the Netherworld! And then I tripped. Something tripped me. It didn't want to let go. I managed to get to my feet again but I couldn't move without getting slashed by the bushes, trees ... they had big thorns and I ... I ran. I think I fell down a few times. I don't remember so much after that ..."

Once again the Steward Struggles to sit up. 

"Herr Borne will be trapped. Or ... worse. We need to help him."

[sblock=OOC Ullara]You get the feeling that the Steward is being truthfull.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2013)

> "Herr Borne will be trapped. Or ... worse. We need to help him."




"What, The Baron is trapped in the netherworld? I have traveled there since was a child, I understand there should be no brambles, but the weeds _attacked you_!? This is not good. We must get to him now. Where is the Gate?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

*Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*



Scott DeWar said:


> " ... This is not good. We must get to him now. Where is the Gate?"




The Steward glances at the old woman, who, after a moment's consideration, nods.

"We don't have the skills to do it. I think we have to trust them. They do work for the Baron, after all."

The Steward again moves to get to his feet, and this time he won't be dissuaded. The effort opens a few of the wounds, and fresh blood seeps through the bandages. Ignoring it, he limps over to the curtains where Bayar is standing. He pauses for a moment as he notices what Bayar is looking at. He shakes his head and draws the curtains aside fully revealing the door behind. 

"Through here."

He doesn't, however, make any move to open the door.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Having stayed back out of the way to allow the healers room to do their work, Thuan was shocked at the reveal of the Steward's and audibly gasps. He had never seen such a sight.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 17, 2013)

*Eban the Deaf*

Eban had stayed within sigh to see just how the newcomer handled the situation. Her skills were efficient, but different. She relied on the healing kit, where he simply used it as an aid. Yet she got the work done. As the people talk and converse without considering his lack of hearing, he can only put things together slowly. When he manages to get the word "Netherworld" understood, his curiosity is peaked. As if answering his understanding, the rod holding the curtain above where the Steward revealed the door comes free, falling down to the ground with a loud clang.

Eban can only hold his composure as it must undoubtedly be his own cursed haunting that was reacting to the mention of the Netherworld. He had heard of this place, and it was there that he feared his haunting would increase in magnitude. With reluctance, he moves near to Jan, tapping the wand that he kept close on his belt. It was a simple reminder that should healing be needed, Jan had the means to do so.

He takes out his chalkboard, scribbling quickly. "Where was he headed?" is all it reads, as he shows it to the Steward.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

*Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*



Fangor the Fierce said:


> He takes out his chalkboard, scribbling quickly. "Where was he headed?" is all it reads, as he shows it to the Steward.




The Steward, after stepping out of the way the falling curtain and rod, peers at the chalkboard. For a moment he looks, puzzled, then realisation dawns. 

"Herr Borne was not going anywhere. Well, not in the usual sense of making a journey. Um, ... The portal leads to a tower in the mountains. Herr Borne does much of his research there."

[sblock=OOC]Herr Borne has not been 'healed' as such. The treatment will double his recovery rate if sustained, and if he rests. But right now he remains as wounded as he was.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2013)

Ullara mutters irritably when the Steward has to get up and move around, disrupting some of her hard work, and gets a look of understanding from the old woman.  "When he sits back down, use the comfrey and dock poultices, changed at sunrise and sunset.  Along with rest and your good tending, that will help him recover," Ullara says.  She stands to look at the doorway, troubled by the sound of the harrowing experience that the Steward underwent, and starts when the curtain rod bangs to the ground.  Bran growls deep in his throat, looking from the doorway to Eban and back, and she soothes her hound as best she can.

"If the Baron is trapped, and the Netherworld is hungry, we best move like the wind before it takes the Baron," Ullara says, and grips her short staff with both hands, like a weapon.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 17, 2013)

Libros actually moves back a couple of steps as the old woman rounds on him, the surprise plain on his face. He stays well back as Ullara and Jan work on the steward but at the mention of the Netherworld he becomes alert and moves in to listen.

Libros has previously heard stories that something was wrong with the Netherworld and he wracks his brain to see if he has heard of anything similar, either recently or in the past. Looking at the steward he says "Is it alright just to open the door do we need to do something special?" the excitement is clear in his voice. He has read a lot about the Netherworld but has not actually been in it.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (Netherworld): +9


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 17, 2013)

Watching the lips of the Steward, Eban tries to get any hint of the Steward leaving out any details, or hiding something from them all.  (Perception +6)

Eban can not understand what the small woman with the dog is telling the Steward, but it appears that she is motioning to the healing kit contents.  As she continues, Eban moves over to the Steward, gestures with his hand, and places it on the Steward's shoulder.  Bayar should recognize this movement, as it has cured his ailments plenty of times already.

OOC - Cure Light Wounds 1d8+2 = 5
1d8+2=5


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2013)

Ullara starts when the young man, what was his name? Eban, that's it, invokes magic upon the Steward.  The man was fairly wounded, true, but he was safe, not dying, and in good hands, while the lot of them were about to head into the Netherworld.  What could await there?  No one knew, but from the Steward's condition it could be terribly dangerous.  Healing magic might be needed there, where any hampering of health could be deadly.  

Well, she couldn't dictate to the boy what to do with his resources, but perhaps she should have a word, later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2013)

doghead said:


> *Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*
> The Steward glances at the old woman, who, after a moment's consideration, nods.
> "We don't have the skills to do it. I think we have to trust them. They do work for the Baron, after all."
> The Steward again moves to get to his feet, and this time he won't be dissuaded. The effort opens a few of the wounds, and fresh blood seeps through the bandages. Ignoring it, he limps over to the curtains where Bayar is standing. He pauses for a moment as he notices what Bayar is looking at. He shakes his head and draws the curtains aside fully revealing the door behind.
> ...




had Jan not been impressed by the sneakiness of where the gate was hidden he would have chided the steward for reopening the wounds.

"Impressive. right here. A very small gate. I am more use to gates that are big enough to drive a caravan through."



Tailspinner said:


> Having stayed back out of the way to allow the healers room to do their work, Thuan was shocked at the reveal of the Steward's and audibly gasps. He had never seen such a sight.






Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban had stayed within sight to see just how the newcomer handled the situation. Her skills were efficient, but different. She relied on the healing kit, where he simply used it as an aid. Yet she got the work done. As the people talk and converse without considering his lack of hearing, he can only put things together slowly. When he manages to get the word "Netherworld" understood, his curiosity is peaked. As if answering his understanding, the rod holding the curtain above where the Steward revealed the door comes free, falling down to the ground with a loud clang.



Jan jumps, not having seen the stange haunting for a while, and wondering what causes it.



> Eban can only hold his composure as it must undoubtedly be his own cursed haunting that was reacting to the mention of the Netherworld. He had heard of this place, and it was there that he feared his haunting would increase in magnitude. With reluctance, he moves near to Jan, tapping the wand that he kept close on his belt. It was a simple reminder that should healing be needed, Jan had the means to do so.
> 
> He takes out his chalkboard, scribbling quickly. "Where was he headed?" is all it reads, as he shows it to the Steward.




Jan is about to ask the question, when the steward answers it first. He is about to sing forth some healing when he is beaten to the punch. Again.

"So, Herr Borne has a retreat through here. Is he somewhere between here  and his research retreat? Or did he make it to the retreat? Where ever  he is, we need to know quickly so as to be on the way."


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2013)

*Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*

The Steward shivers as Eban casts his spell, and releases the power. 

"Ah. Thank you. I have never liked the sensation of divine healing. Although I know I shall appreciate it. I only hope that you don't have need of that spell later.

"I am sure that you will not," he concludes after a moments pause.



Scott DeWar said:


> "Impressive. right here. A very small gate. I am more use to gates that are big enough to drive a caravan through."




The Steward nods in agreement, but doesn't elaborate.



Scott DeWar said:


> "So, Herr Borne has a retreat through here. Is he somewhere between here  and his research retreat? Or did he make it to the retreat? Where ever  he is, we need to know quickly so as to be on the way."




"He left last night. He may have returned during the night to collect some food if he thought he would be staying a while. It is not unusual for him to keep odd hours. He wouldn't have woken anyone if he did return.

"I didn't see him on the path. But then the other portal isn't visible from the house portal even though it is only a few minutes walk. 

"He will be in the tower," interjects the old woman.

"Yes. I am sure he will be," responds the Steward slowly.

[sblock=OOC Eban]Eban is not able to see anything indicating deception. Also, With the wounds bandaged, Eban is not able to see whether they have all been healed. The stewards movements are still a bit tentative, so maybe not.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Knowledge Netherworld]The spiel on the front page of the Campaign Manager represents about a DC15 (take ten with +5 bonus) check result for Knowledge Netherworld. Be warned however, its not completely accurate. But its a good start.

Small gates, private gates are rare, and those that have them don't generally publicise the fact. 

I will work on a more detailed description for the wiki as I can.

Isida and Tailspinner, please feel free to join the campaign group.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2013)

Addressing the steward, Libros says "So is it safe just to open the door?" if the steward indicates it is he will open the door and look through.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2013)

*Day Four, afternoon, inside the residence of Herr Borne*



ghostcat said:


> Addressing the steward, Libros says "So is it safe just to open the door?"




The Steward looks slightly non-plussed. 

"I don't know. I wasn't attacked ... um, yes attacked until I was some way in. I don't really remember much of my escape. I couldn't tell you if they ... it ... whatever it was followed me back to the portal.

"The portal itself is actually behind the door," the Steward adds. "The door itself is just to keep it hidden. You can open the door if you wish."

Doing so reveals a portal behind the door itself. The portal structure is constructed of some form of pale stone and is circular, although the door in front of it is a standard shape. Behind the portal is a wall, the rear wall of the building, meaning that to pass through the portal one has to walk straight at the brick wall visible behind it.

[sblock=Those who have experienced the Netherworld]To all intentional purposes, portals appear to be just an open door, or arch or whatever. You can see whatever is on the other side right through them. If you walk around to the other side, you could see where you were just standing. However, if you push your arm through the portal, it will disappear as it passes through the plane of the door. There is no sensation when passing through the plane of the door from one side to the other.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2013)

"So is everybody ready" say Libros the excitement in his voice making it obvious he is rearing to go.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 19, 2013)

Eban bows slightly at the Stewards thanks, but shakes his head at the notion of needing more healing while they are through the portal.  He scribbles quickly, displaying, "We'll manage. We've got a Bayar!" with a grin.

Looking at the group, Eban nods at Libros' statement and moves to the portal, glances back a split second, and walks through with shield in hand and no weapon in the other... He would have to face his ghosts one day, and it might as well start now.

OOC - Are we still allowed to use the Four Oracles option from the beginning of the game?  Just thought I would ask..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2013)

"If we wish to save Herr Borne, then we must go now.  Whether he is in a tower or no, the Netherworld, it seems, has become far more dangerous."  Ullara mildly laments the fact she had left most of her weapons at home, her armor too, but Bran is both her shield and sickle.  They would do all right.  

Ullara will walk up to the door, intending to go in the middle of the group as they traverse the gate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2013)

Jan gets nervous as the memory of when he was young comes to mind, "Wait! there are some things you must know about the land beyond!" he says a bit forcefully. He then gives an account of his knowledge of the netherworld, personally and lore wise.

Knowledge: Netherworld

1d20+7=23


----------



## Axel (Dec 19, 2013)

Bayar had stood around confused for most of the conversation. _Why does Borne have a personal portal? Who is he? Where was the Steward going?"_ are all questions that swirl around his head. He barely takes note of the conversation, right up until he saw "Bayar" written on Eban's chalkboard just before the deaf man charged through the portal. 

Suddenly he felt very naked. And exposed. _No armour, no shield... This will end badly. _. Deciding to go before he could think himself out of the situation Bayar drew his sword and went through the portal after Eban.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 20, 2013)

Libros intended to be second in line but before he even had a chance to move Bayar pushes passed him. Following close on Bayar's heels Libros walks through the portal and stops as he gets to the other side; gawking. This causes whoever is behind him to walk into him.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2013)

*Day Four, Herr Borne's path, in the Netherworld*


​
The Netherworld. If you asked someone to draw a picture of the Netherworld, this is what most people would draw - a flat lifeless landscape under a flat featureless sky. Of course, the landscapes of the Netherworld can be as varied as the landscapes of the Reaches. But this is as good as any visual shorthand for the Netherworld. It is a good representation of the landscape usually found between the Great Portals, and they are the most commonly travelled routes.

It is nothing much like what lies on the other side of Herr Borne's portal.

The party find themselves standing at the entrance to a shallow wide valley. All around are low rocky hills. The ground is rough and broken, mostly rock and hard dirt strewn with loose rocks and boulders. Through the clutter of rocks and stones winds the path, a narrow tenuous animal track that meanders up the centre of the valley. 

The sky overhead is pale grey, but dark with thick black clouds that seem to crowd the ground below. The air is completely still. With the exception of the small noises made by the party, the place is silent. Small clusters of small scrubby bushes dot the sides of the valley on either side of the path. The nearest is some 100 yards from where the party stands. There is no sign of anything living.

There is no sign of the other portal. But that is not unusual. Rarely can one be portal be seen from the other, even if the time taken to travel between them is but a few minutes. Distance, and time, work differently in the Netherworld.

[sblock=Knowledge Netherworld DC15]Rocky hills are not unheard of in the Netherworld, nor, of late, are clouds in the sky.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Netherworld DC20]Clouds are a relatively new phenomena in the Netherworld. But so far they have been generally of the light and fluffy variety. Dark black clouds? Turbulent sky? Nothing that you have seen or heard of. The path is also unusual. There is always a path, and it is always easy to see and secure underfoot. Not like this rocky animal track, treacherous underfoot and barely visible in places.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan nods to Ullara and Jan. "Go. Me last."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2013)

Ullara had been on a Netherworld path exactly twice in her life, for short times, and while this doesn't look much like the ones she saw, well, she certainly hasn't seen all the Netherworld, has she?  A rocky, overgrown animal track, on the other hand, is quite familiar to her.  She's walked along such things nearly every day of her life, and doesn't give it a second thought.  Her attunement to nature means that the thorns and brambles no longer impede her, so at least one of them would be able to reach the Baron without tangles and rips.  Bran presses against her side, nearly knocking her over.  He never did like the Netherworld, but would go wherever she led him.

"This rather looks like the Witchwood," she pronounces, and settles herself in the middle of the group.  "I'll help keep your trousers from getting ripped, lads."  She's eager to get going, an eye and ear cocked for trouble.  

*OOC* - Ullara does have woodland stride as a druid ability, for what that's worth.  She'll also use her Survival skill to help anyone who's a bit more ham-footed in rougher terrain.  1d20+12=31 - For Survival.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 20, 2013)

Eban waits for the others to appear, as he scrutinizes the scene before him. He felt a little at ease, for some reason, and looks down at the wayfinder tied to his waist. Lifting it, he examines the needle and watches it is tries to pinpoint north. Something else seems to flood him though, as the wayfinder seems to impart a name on his mind. Arora. "Arora" he whispers, low enough to keep to himself. As he says it, a link seems to be created. The wayfinder seems to have been awakened.

He is brought back to his circumstance by the joining of the others.  He is too concentrated on the scenery to note that anyone has spoken, so he waits.  Turning back to the others, he speaks "I can not hear any warning, should it come. I should not lead, in case you have need of alerting me of danger. Who can lead and keep their eyes open?"

For the new people, his accent is foreign, not something that can be placed. It is plain, as if pronouncing some of the words comes with emphasis on the wrong syllable. But, Eban does speak. "I vote the woman and her dog to lead, as they seem possibly more attuned to this type of role. Unless anyone else has a better chance at a scout role?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

"This is not right. This can't be good. There use to be clear, clean paths, the sky a calm gray to our blue, not turbulent. I have traveled the netherworld as a youngster and eventually as a guard for the caravans. Never was it ever like this." Jan's face shows total dismay and more then a bit of fear, "There is something very bad amiss."


----------



## Axel (Dec 21, 2013)

Bayar kept his sword out and ready until everyone had made it through. Whatever had attacked the Steward had showed no signs of itself by that time, so he sheathed the weapon again.  

"We be moving quickly," he said, setting off along the goat track. "The thing may be back soon."

The Netherworld had always been a creepy and strange place. He would be happier when they were through the far portal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2013)

Ullara looks at Eban and raises an eyebrow.  Well... she'd hoped to aid others from the middle of the pack, but the man had a point.

"If you prefer, I can go first," she says neutrally.  If no one else leaps forward with a desire to lead, Ullara will start them off down the path, Bran following after her, both of them ready for trouble.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2013)

*Moment One, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

The ground falls away slightly at the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, mostly rock and hard dirt strewn with loose rocks and boulders. The footing is treacherous enough to require those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The path meanders a little, but cuts a fairly unobstructed path up the slope of the valley to the saddle at the far end.

Small clusters of rough spiky bushes are scattered around the valley on either side of the path. Despite their spindly branches and sparse spiky foliage, their interiors seem draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped them up within their branches.

At first the Netherworld appears silent except for the small noises of your passage across the hard ground. But gradually you become aware of a low discordant hum lurking in among the crunch of boots on hard ground, the clatter of stones dislodged and the small clinks of hard item against like. Elusive when listened for, it snatches your thoughts as soon as you stop pay attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Everyone please roll me a Reflex and Willpower Save. 

For those of you who are new (or have forgotten), I don't require you to use an online roller and link to the result (although you may if you want to). We work on the honour system.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Fangor the Fierce]Eban cannot hear the humming, and you don't need to roll a will save. However, keep this to yourself until it becomes apparent IC to Eban that the others are hearing something unusual.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

As the group moved through the Netherworld, Thuan remained at the rear watching for signs of anything that might approach from that direction. Having only travelled a few times through this strange land he found it different this time. In the past he had always travelled with a large group and this time it was with a small one. He found himself more apprehensive as well compared to times in the past and could not quite put words to why this was. Lastly there was this strange feeling he was trying to shake out of his system.

[sblock=Saves]Reflex=19; Will=19[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2013)

Ullara has traveled over rough terrain before, and even in woods that some had said were haunted before, but this was the first place that had truly warranted the title.  The skin was crawling on the back of her neck as the path seemed to reach out to grasp her as it hadn't in a way since she'd learned to tap into the power of nature.  Bran was very unhappy, growling softly in his throat out of nervousness.

[sblock=DM]Ullara - Reflex 13, Perception 21, Will 21.  
Bran - Reflex 12, Perception 11, Bran 21.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 23, 2013)

Eban is intrigued by the bushes and tries to discern if they are poisonous by quickly scanning them.  They are interesting, and had he more time, he would inspect them more.  But they were on a mission, and one that seemed of importance.  He continues on, looking around and wondering where anything would hide in a place like this.  He keeps his shield at the ready, but his other hand free as it is used for magic.  To the newcomers, having someone with a shield and only a dagger would seem weird...

OOC - Detect Poison when he passes near the bushes, 30'.  Also perception +6 to see if anything would be able to hide in a place like this.  Sight only of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

Jan's knowledge of sound only confuses his senses, though only for a short moment. He searches in his mind for a counter chord to nullify the hum - an opposing harmonic should do just the thing if he can just identify the the note of the hum. gerrrrr . . . . . 

1d20+4=15, 1d20+6=25

will and perception check


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2013)

*Moment One, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

The bushes are scattered around the valley, mostly a fair distance from the path. But Eban finds one that is close enough for his purposes.

[sblock=Eban]The surface bush luminesces a pale red indicating poison. But Eban almost misses it as he is momentarily engulfed in a 30 ft sphere of pale softly pulsing red light that is everywhere and nowhere at the same time.

I still need a REFLEX check from Eban.[/sblock]

The valley is still, and empty. Anything bigger than a child would have difficulty concealing itself behind the few bushes, which would still leave it with at least 30 feet of open ground to cover before reaching the track. A small animal might conceal itself among the rocks and broken ground, but would likely only remain so if motionless. Anything else would have to hide on the other side of the hills that line the valley, hundreds of feet away.

Jan listens intently trying to get a handle on the humming. 

[sblock=Jan]The sound is elusive. It fluctuates and changes, twisting and turning like a living thing trying to remain detected and un-known. It has power. Jan can add +4 to his future Will Saves for his Well Versed ability [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Check to make sure you have given me a WILL and REFLEX check. Tailspinner nailed it. Scott and Isida and Fangor close, but no banana.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 24, 2013)

Eban is a little too interested in the bush's faint glow as a red light pulses around him.  Instinctively, he tries to shrink back but fumbles on the loose rock underneath, almost falling. (Reflex save totaled a 4!) He calls out, asking, "Did anyone else see that red light all around? And the bushes are poisonous, don't touch them." He looks to the others, wondering if they see it as well.

OOC - Crappy roll! Hopefully I am not blinded, as that would mean TWO of my senses would be gone!
1d20+1=4


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2013)

*Moment One, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

Eban falls. The ground is hard, and the rocks and stones maliciously sharp (1 nonlethal damage, prone). It is easy to see why the Steward returned with his hands and knees lacerated.

A little stunned by his fall, it takes Eban a moment to realise the red light he saw was from his own spell. Its like nothing he has seen before. 

[sblock=Eban]Int check made as substitute for Spellcraft. Eban doesn't have the Spellcraft skill, but it was his own spell, so I assumed some familiarity with it. The bushes registered as poison in a familiar sense. But the red nimbus, it was if it was posion, but wasn't. Everywhere, but nowhere in particular.

Eban is *not* blinded.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 24, 2013)

Bayar trudged along, following Ullara and trying not to think about where on the earth they might actually be. Or not be. In shirt, he wasn't paying attention and lost himself in a daydream. The Netherwold was a ghastly and horrid place to be...

[Sblock]reflex=5+2=7. Will=19+1(+1 if vs fear)=20 (or 21)[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

Reflex save: 1d20+5=16

Jan heares the comotion of Eban's fall He moves to help the man up. When they can see eye to eye, he mouths, Did you say the plants are poisonous? That can't be. This is so very not good."

He then continues saying aloud, "Does any one else hear a hum? I know, Eban, you cannot. I did not see the red light.
Perhaps it was from Bayar's nocturnal preclivities? *smirk* That hum is a source of some strong power. I cannot identify it yet."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 24, 2013)

"I think my spell caused the red flash... Magic may not be a good thing to use here..."  Eban dusts himself off, intent on moving forward.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "I think my spell caused the red flash... Magic may not be a good thing to use here..."  Eban dusts himself off, intent on moving forward.




"Something to remember. Well then, onward."


----------



## Axel (Dec 26, 2013)

At the thumping crash if Eban's fall, Bayar turns to see Jaan has the situation well in hand. _be mad to leave the path and touch bushes anyway..._

With no threat present, and Eban only scratched, the fighter continues trudging on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2013)

Ullara looks behind her with some concern, but nods at Eban when he gets up with no trouble, just bruises.  

"Not good news for the magicians," she says, half to herself at Eban's news that magic may have attracted aggression from the bushes.  It was the first time she'd seen such a thing, but some old fairy tales her mother had told her mentioned tree-warriors in magical realms.  Perhaps the Netherworld worked by some of those same rules.  Or perhaps not...  Caution guiding her, Ullara walked on.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 27, 2013)

The netherworld is definitely nothing like Libros has read about. In fact if he didn't know where he was, he wouldn't think that he was actually in the neverworld. 

Deciding that he needs to be especially careful Libros follows Bayar down the track. Much has he would like to gawk like a tourist, instead he pays careful attention where he is putting his feet.

Libros is decidedly worried about Eban's comments concerning magic and is determined to check them out, once a chance presents itself. But not just at the moment.

[sblock=Rolls]Knowledge (Neverworld) (1d20+9=26)
Reflex and Will saves (1d20+2=12, 1d20+4=9)[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2013)

*Moment One, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

Bayar falls, landing hard and bruising his leg (1 nonlethal damage, prone). 

Libros finds the elusive hum increasingly getting inside his head. Like something crawling in his ear making him slightly nauseous and off balance(-1 Dex damage).

[sblock=Libros]Nothing Libros has read says anything about 'humming' in the Netherworld, nor the effect he is experiencing. He does know that the use of magic in the Netherworld is generally _not_ problematic. There are numerous reports of people using magic with no ill effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Summary
* Bayar - 1 Nonlethal damage^
* Eban - 1 Nonlethal damage^
* Libros - 1 Dex damage

^ Both Bayar and Eban were _prone_, but can consider themselves back on their feet. Unless they wish to remain prone.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2013)

*Moment Two, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

The ground falls away slightly as the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, mostly rock and hard dirt strewn with loose rocks and boulders. The footing is treacherous enough to require those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track zigs and zags as it works its way through the valley and up the far side.

Small clusters of rough spiky bushes crowd in on either side of the path forcing it to twist and wind its way between them. The way between the bushes remains unobstructed but the tough spiky branches seem to be reaching towards the open corridor. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, batter exposed limbs. Despite their spindly branches and sparse spiky foliage, their interiors seem draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped them up within their branches.

A low discordant hum lurks in among the crunch of boots on hard ground, the clatter of stones dislodged and the small clinks of hard item against like. Elusive when listened for, it snatches your thoughts as soon as you stop pay attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.

[sblock=OOC]Summary
* Bayar - 1 Nonlethal damage
* Eban - 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 1 Dex damage

Everyone please make another Reflex and Willpower Save.

The first number is a to hit roll, the second is the resulting damage if the characters are 'hit' by the branches.
* Bayar - 3/2
* Eban - 11/5
* Jan - 6/2
* Libros - 18/3
* Thuan - 9/5
* Ullara - 3/2 (woodland stride does not seem to have any effect. Despite their appearance, these are not plants in the sense Ullara is familiar with)
* Bran - 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan kept moving with the group, bringing up the rear. This was is indeed a strange place.

[sblock=Saves]Reflex=18; Will=12[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2013)

"Hellfire!" Ullara spits as the thorns miss her, swiping above her head.  The hum presses down on her ears, and she shakes her head, looking back at her comrades, ready to get them to their feet if they fall.

[sblock]Ullara
Reflex - 1d20+1=20
Willpower - 1d20+6=7

Awesomesauce - bombed my Will roll, but made the Reflex (hopefully) like a boss.

Bran
Reflex - 1d20+6=11
Willpower - 1d20+2=11

At least Bran is consistent...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2013)

Reflex and will saves:

the problems here seem to affect Invisible castle so I used coyote code sight:

lookup.php?rollid=47176]_: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## Axel (Dec 30, 2013)

"Oomph!" Bayar grunted as he tripped over. And after just watching Eban do the same thing too. With nothing injured bit his pride, he stood up and dusted down his pants before continuing the trek. Though it was more like a trudge. 

Now he was paying attention, the narrow and twisting track was definitely unusual. Even more so for plants to have almost overgrown it.  Ducking under the higher branches that Ullara probably didn't even notice Bayar began to understand what the Steward had meant. 

"I not be knowing this path. But it not be like any other path I do know," he said to the world at large.

[Sblock]reflex=15,will=5[/Sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 30, 2013)

Libros shakes his head as if to clear it and then puts his hands over his ears. However the buzzing appears to be in his head so that doesn't help. "Who anyone else hear that humming?" he says. 

He he walks along the path he can't seem to avoid the spikes and as a result is starting to look a bit scratched.

[sblock=Rolls]2nd Reflex and wisdom rolls. DEX bonus is +1 due to DEX damage. (1d20+1=7, 1d20+4=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Reflex save: 1d20+5=16
> 
> 
> He then continues saying aloud, "Does any one else hear a hum? I know, Eban, you cannot."






ghostcat said:


> Libros shakes his head as if to clear it and then puts his hands over his ears. However the buzzing appears to be in his head so that doesn't help. "Who anyone else hear that humming?" he says.
> 
> He he walks along the path he can't seem to avoid the spikes and as a result is starting to look a bit scratched.
> 
> [sblock=Rolls]2nd Reflex and wisdom rolls. DEX bonus is +1 due to DEX damage. (1d20+1=7, 1d20+4=16)[/sblock]




"Yes Libros, I too hear it."


----------



## Axel (Jan 4, 2014)

"I be hearing it too, and it be annoying. Whoever be humming, stop it!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2014)

"I don't believe a 'who ' is behind it. I believe it to be a 'what', A power and a great one at that. It may be aware, and aware of us. Let me try something . . . . . . "

Jan closes his eyes, standing so still that he seems to be a statue.

'*OH GREAT AND BENEVOLENT ONE, THIS HUMBLE ONE BESEECHES THE FAVOR OF YOUR NOTICE'*

He waits to see if there is any acknowledgement.


----------



## Axel (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayar looks at Jaan with a mixture of incredulity and worry. Shaking his head, he continues the march, muttering "I be thinking it was your humming..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 5, 2014)

"And I am thinking either this place or us are all slightly mad.  Let's try to get out of here before it gets worse!" Ullara says, grimacing in discomfort.  Next to her the dog Bran is whining and pawing slightly at his ears.  Assuming there are no further objections and the path does not try to open up underneath them, Ullara wants to try to get past the rather handsy thorns.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2014)

"Probably us." Mutters Jan as he continues to concentrate.


----------



## Axel (Jan 5, 2014)

"Then we be hurrying up! Mad trees do not be something I wish to know more."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2014)

"It was worth a try." mutters Jan. He proceeds to catch back up with the others, remembering his youth and not wanting to be alone here. like last time.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 6, 2014)

Despite his initial enthusiasm in wanting to experience the Neverworld first-hand, Libros now wants to get out of it has soon as possible. So he maintains his position and he hurries after the others.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 7, 2014)

Eban tried to keep his footing, but the others seemed to be nervous about something else.  He tries to keep his wits about him, surveying the scene, but fails miserably.  This place was beginning to take its toll on them all...

OOC - 
Failed Ref, Will Saved
1d20+1=6, 1d20+4=23


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2014)

*Moment Two, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

Bayar shakes his head as the discordant noise twists around in his head, distracting him despite his efforts to ignore it. He manages to keep his feet, and avoid the spiky branches despite it. 

Eban, Jan and Libros are less fortunate, suffering falls on the rocky ground that jar wrists, bruise bones and graze exposed skin. Libros also suffers a nasty wound as branch whips across his path, slashing clothes and skin.

Like Bayar, Ullara struggles and fails to keep the awful noise from getting into her head, leaving her feeling slightly disorientated. Despite that, she also manages to keep her feet, and avoid the malicious branches. Bran remains closer than normal by Ullara side, his distress obvious.



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan closes his eyes, standing so still that he seems to be a statue.
> 
> 'OH GREAT AND BENEVOLENT ONE, THIS HUMBLE ONE BESEECHES THE FAVOR OF YOUR NOTICE'
> 
> He waits to see if there is any acknowledgement.




[sblock=Jan]Jan feels a shiver down his spine, like one feels when someone has walked over your grave. And then it is gone, leaving the bard feeling slight cold and clammy. But Jan doesn't really have time to consider it, for in that instinctive glance behind him, he notices something else that hits him like a hammer blow. The portal that they entered through is still visible. It is axiomatic that in the Netherworld, the portal at the start of a path is never visible upon arrival at the portal at the other end, no matter how short the journey. Indeed, entry portals disappear almost as soon as one steps off on the journey and exit portals only appear moments before arriving at the threshold. It is as if they have, despite the time spent walking, made no progress at all.

Scott, consider this the Knowledge check result owing repaid.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I have added a summary in here just to make sure i am getting the numbers right. Let me know if you notice any errors.

Moment Two Effects 
* Bayar -- 15/05 - 1 DEX damage.
* Eban --- 06/23 - 1 Nonlethal damage
* Jan ---- 07/12 - 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 07/16 - 1 Nonlethal damage
* Thuan -- 18/12
* Ullara - 12/07 - 1 DEX damage
* * Bran - 11/11

Moment Two Attacks
* Bayar -- 03/2
* Eban --- 11/5
* Jan ---- 06/2
* Libros - 18/3 - 3 lethal damage
* Thuan -- 09/5
* Ullara - 03/2 
* * Bran - 04/5

Moment Two Cumulative Summary
* Bayar -- 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage
* Eban --- 2 Nonlethal damage
* Jan ---- 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 1 DEX damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 3 lethal damage
* Thuan --
* Ullara - 1 DEX damage
* * Bran - [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2014)

*Moment Three, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

The ground falls away slightly as the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, rock and hard dirt covered with jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track zigs and zags as it works its way through the valley and up the far side.

Large twisted spiky bushes crowd the path forcing it to twist and wind its way like an animal track between them. The way between the bushes criss crossed by the tough spiky branches leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. The tough knotty branches and sparse spiky foliage are draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped up the path in gloom.

The gloom is filled with a terrible dissonance. It is as if from a great distance millions of voices are all crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony of their own cries. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.

[sblock=OOC]Another Reflex and Willpower Save please.

Moment Two Attacks (To Hit/Damage as appropriate)
* Bayar -- 20/3 
* Eban --- 06/3
* Jan ---- 06/2
* Libros - 07/3 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Thuan -- 08/2
* Ullara - 06/4
* * Bran - 17/3[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan was starting to note that people were having trouble and getting injured. But he was at a loss as to why, so far, he was uneffected. Thuan continued bringing up the rear.

[sblock=Saves]Reflex=13; Will=16[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2014)

"We best get moving, and fast!" Ullara says.  "Or I don't think we're going to last!"  Suiting words to actions, Ullara plants her staff, feeling shaky but still stable enough, particularly with Bran fast at her side.  "Onward!"  She will try to press forward along the path, hoping her staff and unusual footspeed may allow her to break a trail enough for the others to follow.  _This has to be a choking point, a bottleneck, it has to get clearer further along.  It must!_

[sblock]Ullara
Reflex - 1d20=13
Will - 1d20+6=13
Also, I realized that Ullara staff gives her a +2 to CMD to avoid being tripped, if that's applicable.  That is not factored into her Reflex save.

Bran
Reflex - 1d20+6=19
Will - 1d20+2=22[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2014)

*Moment Three, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*

Ullara finds that trying to move faster only makes keeping her footing more difficult. But using her staff as an aid provides a definite _benefit_.


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> Thuan was starting to note that poeple were having trouble and getting injured. But he was at a loss as to why, so far, he was uneffected. Thuan continued bringing up the rear.




Thuan finds himself recalling an old proverb from his homeland. _A man in a hurry who keeps tripping over his own robe would be better served by hitching up his robe than running._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan, remembering an old proverb from his homeland, speaks up.

"This reminds of proverb from homeland. 'Man in hurry who keeps tripping over own robe is better served by hitching up robe rather than running.' Perhaps all should focus on moving and not speed."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2014)

Ullara stops trying to go quite so fast, keeping her footing more firm, but there's a bullheaded glint in her eye that doesn't bode well if anything that needs a good sharp rap to the nose should show up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

Jan inhales and calmly exhales to keep his concentration and footing. He takes his voice and sings a calm clear note to counter the cacophony of voices all vieing for his attention.

action: counter song against vocal din. [standard action]

continue to move as move action

[note: not sure if this applies(?) . . . . . 
   At 2nd level, the bard becomes resistant to the bardic performance of  others, and to sonic effects in general. The bard g_*ains a +4 bonus on  saving throws made against*_ <edit> sonic, and <edit> attacks

Reflex save +5: 1d20+5=12

Will save +8: 1d20+8=16


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2014)

*Moment Three, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan inhales and calmly exhales to keep his concentration and footing. He takes his voice and sings a calm clear note to counter the cacophony of voices all vying for his attention.




Jan's song cuts through the dissonance, a clear note of sanity in a chaotic cacophony. 

*OOC - All*: Perform (Sing) Check Result: 15. Any character may use Jan's Perform check result in place of their Will saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. Which, in effect, means that all the characters make their save this round.

*OOC - Scott*: have a look here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

doghead said:


> *Moment Three, Herr Borne's path, The Netherworld*
> 
> Jan's song cuts through the dissonance, a clear note of sanity in a chaotic cacophony.
> 
> *OOC - Scott*: have a look here.



 *face palm*

[ic] Jan's furrowed brow relaxes as if a vice on his skull was released. A calm determined look in his eyes leads him on. His steps are measured as he holds the crystal clear note.

[move at half speed]


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> [move at half speed]




Moving at half speed provides a definite _benefit_.


----------



## Axel (Jan 11, 2014)

Bayar shook his head from side to side, trying to clear the irritating droning hum from inside his head. Eventually he resorted to putting fingers in each ear. Even that had to stop when it seemed like one of the thorny plants moved and actually _tried_ to whack him. 

Stopping in confusion, Bayar rubbed the spot on his ribs where the plant had got him. It hadn't been a gentle and loving tap either...  Glaring at the foliage Bayar was resting his hand on his sword hilt when Jaan broken into song. The tune was soothing, at the least, and probably stopped the fighter acting terminally stupidly by leaving the path to pick a fight with a bush. 

Grumbling and frowning, Bayar trudged on. 

Reflex save: 18+1 (Dex bonus now +1)=19. 
Not rolling Will, would be hard to do better than 15.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2014)

Axel said:


> Even that had to stop when it seemed like one of the thorny plants moved and actually _tried_ to whack him.
> 
> The tune was soothing, at the least, and probably stopped the fighter acting terminally stupidly by leaving the path to pick a fight with a bush.




[sblock=Bayar]Profession Soldier check made - Looking at the thorny bush that wacked him, Bayar can see no evidence that it is anything other than a dumb plant. But all his experience as a soldier scream that the blow to his ribs was no accident. Bayar feels like he is standing in the middle of a battle in which all of the combatant are frozen motionless ... until you look away.

Also, Bayar would not have to leave the path in order to strike at the bushes - they crowd the path, obstructing the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2014)

Jan is inspired by the discovery that a slow step is a more sure of a step, so he tries to mix instruction into the clear note he is singing - This means slowing every one down, which is regrettable but necessary.

[actions]
stop performance, but effect lasts for 2 more rounds (Feat: Lingering performance). continue to walk at single move speed, leaving his standard action in reserve.

(free action) : speak

"Every one, we can walk slower and keep our footing better, if you don't mind moving slower. Also, fr those of us that have been in the netherworld before, I remember the portal closing when we were throught, but look, The portal remains open! Visible to any who are traversing here!"


----------



## Axel (Jan 13, 2014)

At Jan's comment Bayar stopped and turned. The sight of their entry portal was worrying...almost as much as being attacked by bushes...  _No, the bush didn't move. But that was a deliberate blow or I'll sell my sword and take up farming._.  Sub-consciously he slowed his pace while thinking through the problem.  There _was_ a reason. He just had to think hard enough to work it out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2014)

Jan walks and concentrates on deliberate steps while taking in any thing that he sees or hears to try and figure out what might be going on.

Knowledge: Netherworld 1d20+7=17


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 14, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara mutters something uncomplimentary to nothing and no one in particular, and slows her pace to avoid the vines tripping her up.  Bran sticks by her side, whining a bit in his throat.  She looks back at Jan's words, at the visible portal, and her lips thin a bit before talking.

"We're not supposed to see the portal once we cross.  Hmph.  And there are usually not thorns either.  If thorns are here, perhaps the old rules no longer apply.  Maybe the Baron knows more, if nothing worse has changed to trap him."  Ullara looks forward, hurrying slowly (if such a thing is possible), hunting for signs of the Baron's retreat.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 15, 2014)

Eban was tired of the thorns.  Thinking it not best to attack them, he instead brings his shield to bear, intent on placing it between himself and the thorns as he moves cautiously down the path.  Slower seemed to be better, but still, this place reeked of malicious intents...

OOC - Looking to use his shield as a barrier between the thorns and him, fighting defensively, whatever you wanna call it. Also moving at half speed to keep his footing...


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 15, 2014)

Libros picks himself up slightly worse for wear and dabs, ineffectively, at the bleeding scratches. Although he wants to try to figure out what has gone awry with the Netherworld but can't concentrate while watching where he puts his feet and fighting off the branches.

[sblock=Rolls]3rd Reflex and wisdom rolls. DEX bonus is +1 due to DEX damage. (1d20+1=11, 1d20+4=15)[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2014)

*Moment Three Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

Moving slowly, and warily, the party manage to keep their footing. Bayar and Bran, however, both suffer blows they are unable to avoid. Libros, despite managing to protect himself from further blows with his shield, continues to bleed from his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Moment Three Effects (Reflex/Will Saves)
* Bayar -- 18/15
* Eban --- 18/15
* Jan ---- 12/16 
* Libros - 11/15
* Thuan  - 13/16
* Ullara - 15/15
* * Bran - 19/22
Note: Bardic Performance (Countersong) Check 15 applied.
The following measures have proved effective:
1. Moving slowly: +2 bonus to reflex
2. Using a staff or similar item for balance: + 2 bonus to reflex
3. Adopting a defensive posture (fighting defensively): +2 AC

Moment Three Attacks (To Hit/Damage as appropriate)
* Bayar -- 20/3 - Hit
* Eban --- 06/3
* Jan ---- 06/2
* Libros - 07/3 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound.
* Thuan -- 08/2
* Ullara - 06/4
* * Bran - 17/3 - Hit

Moment Three Cumulative Summary
* Bayar -- 3 lethal Damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage
* Eban --- 2 Nonlethal damage
* Jan ---- 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 4 lethal damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage, 
* Thuan --
* Ullara - 1 DEX damage
* * Bran - 3 lethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2014)

*Moment Four Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

The ground levels and begins to rise as the path works its way across the floor of the valley and up the other side. The entry portal is not visible, nor is the destination portal. The ground is rough and broken, broken rock overlaid with with loose jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track twists and turns as it works its way across the valley and up the far side. 

Small stunted trees bristling with jagged spikes crowd the path forcing it to twist and wind its way like an animal track between them. The trees loom across the path, reaching into the space and leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the knotted, thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. The tough knotty branches and sparse spiky foliage are draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped up the path in deepening gloom.

The gloom is filled with a terrible chorus. It is as if millions of voices are all singing a song of their loneliness, crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak. The lingering refrain of Jan's song seems to keep it at bay.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Moment Four Attacks (To Hit/Damage as appropriate)
* Bayar -- 09/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Eban --- 10/4
* Jan ---- 05/5
* Libros - 10/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Thuan -- 08/3
* Ullara - 20/5
* * Bran - 08/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2014)

Jan continues to walk carefully as he advances along the trail, keeping an eye on Libros' wounds as well. his clear vocalization continues to linger like an echoing finale note in an opera house.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 18, 2014)

Eban notes that the wounds seem to continue to bleed on the others, and decides perhaps it's best to test out the effects of non magical healing this time.  Since he moves slowly, he checks his healing kit, pulling out just what he needs.  He rubs the ingredients on the cloth and passes it to Libros, motioning for him to place it on the bleeding wound.  Hopefully it stops it from continuing to bleed, as he awaits to see just how it reacts...

Heal Check +8, to stop bleeding on Libros.  Figures I would waste a Nat 20 on this...
1d20+8=28


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2014)

Ullara pauses long enough to try to bind Bran's wounds.  He's a tough soul, but the path is long and treacherous.  

"There's a good boy.  You're doing well, Bran, you're a good friend."

OOC:  1d20+12=13 for a Heal check to stop the bleeding.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, forgot to mention - Reflex and Will save as per previous rounds. Note: Jan's counter-song is still in effect this round, providing a Check result of 15. Also, please note (either in the descriptive text and/or OOC comments what action your character is taking to improve their chances.[/sblock]

[sblock=Eban and Ullara]Given the circumstances, making a Heal check on the move will impose a penalty on the character's Reflex check (like trying to text while walking, it will divert his attention from the task at hand. If you wish to use the roll for the Reflex check instead, you may. Or you may re-roll[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2014)

[sblock=Ullara and Bran's saves]
Ullara:
Will - 1d20+6=20
Reflex - 1d20+1=20
(I'll keep the Heal check I had and take whatever penalties)

Bran:
Will - 1d20+2=5
Reflex - 1d20+6=8

Ullara and Bran will continue to move at the slower pace that seems to help, and Ullara still has her stick, though probably can't use it this round if she's trying to tie bandages.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan continued bringing up the rear while moving at half speed. He keeps an eye on his footing and surroundings.

[sblock=Saves]Reflex=24; Will=12[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jan 21, 2014)

Bayar gazes dispassionately at the blood seeping from his left arm, the screaming and unseen hordes that were unseen drowned out for now by the memory of Jan's tune. 

_Unseen! That must be it!_ Bayar came to a sudden stop, letting the others pass him. With the crunch of feet and swish of clothing no longer so obviously present, he listened intently, straining for the air parting sound of a weapon or claw. And waiting like a coiled spring to react. 

ooc: Reflex=12+1(Dex)+2(slow/not moving).  Will not rolled, happy to take the 15. 
Perception should be +1 (untrained).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2014)

"Oops! *ungh*" Jan doesn't see the rock that seems to get up and move in his way

+2 for moving slow makes this a 9

1d20+5=7


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Libros thanks Eban for the poltice as he slowly moves down the path (half speed) bending low to try to avoid the worst of the branches.

[sblock=Rolls]Reflex roll only +1 (DEX due to damage) and +2 for moving slowly. (1d20+3=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 27, 2014)

Eban tries to deftly apply the bandage with the mixture to the wounded while they both try to move slowly, but it is a bit difficult. (Going to use roll for the Heal Check, and will now roll Dex check, with -2 modifier.  You can reduce by whatever else you want to make the difficulty.) Somehow, he manages to get the majority of the bandage in place while keeping a relative slow pace... (

1d20-1=18


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2014)

*Moment Four, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

Once again the all of the party manage to proceed without losing their footing, although Jan comes close. Ullara suffers a nasty blow. Libros and Bran continue to lose blood from their previous wounds until they are healed. Bayar just keeps bleeding. Jan's song continues to linger, providing welcome counterpoint to the terrible chorus. 

[sblock=OOC]Moment Four Effects (Reflex/Will)
* Bayar -- 15/15
* Eban --- 15/15
* Jan ---- 09/15 
* Libros - 16/15
* Thuan  -- 24/15
* Ullara - 15/20
* * Bran - 08/15

Moment Four Attacks
* Bayar -- 09/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Eban --- 10/4
* Jan ---- 05/5
* Libros - 10/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Thuan -- 08/3
* Ullara - 20/5 
* * Bran - 08/5 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound

Moment Four Cumulative Summary
* Bayar -- 4 lethal Damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage, bleeding
* Eban --- 2 Nonlethal damage
* Jan ---- 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 5 lethal damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage
* Thuan --
* Ullara - 5 lethal damage, 1 DEX damage
* * Bran - 4 lethal damage

* Lingering Countersong Round 1 of 2[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2014)

*Moment Five Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

The ground rise as the path works its way up the valley towards the exit; a simple stone door frame just visible through the trees and the gloom. Above it rises a huge, heavy thundercloud, a might grey anvil squatting malevolently over the portal. The slope is a ogre's staircase built of fractured and broken boulders overlaid with with loose jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track is nothing more than a suggestion, a lingering echo of something like a path.

Gnarled and stunted trees bristling with jagged spikes and draped in shadow, inside of which even darker shadows seem to shift and slide, crowd slope up to the portal. The trees loom across the path, reaching into the space and leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the knotted, thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. Between the dark clouds overhead and the shadows draped from the trees it is as if night has begun to claim the land.

The gloom is filled with a terrible chorus. It is as if millions of voices are all singing a song of their loneliness, crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak. Only the last lingering refrain of Jan's song continues to keep it at bay for the moment.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Progressing up the slope requires a successful Acrobatics or Climb Check DC 5 (Its not so much a climb as a scramble). If there is another skill you think could be appropriate, ask. Failure will require a Reflex Save DC 8 + (margin of failure) or the character falls, suffering 1d3 non lethal damage. You can roll as required.

Characters are considered Flat Footed while ascending (regardless of skill check being used).

The combination of storm clouds and shadow reduce visibility sufficiently that all actions requiring sight have a -2 penalty.

Moment Five Attacks (To Hit/Damage as appropriate)
* Bayar -- 14/4 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Eban --- 22/4
* Jan ---- 04/5
* Libros - 14/5  
* Thuan -- 12/5
* Ullara - 20/6 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* * Bran - 09/7

I don't have all the current AC's to hand, so am working on the principle that anything 10+ hits unless you indicate otherwise.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2014)

Ullara ducks low, going up the slope like a squirrel despite the bleeding wounds across her back.  The blood drains from her in a steady trickle, but to stop now might be the last thing she does.  By keeping her already short self low, using her staff, and going slow enough to watch the thorns, she hopes she can keep out of the mad plants' way.  Bran presses against her, steady and strong, trying to keep his tougher skin between the thorns and his good friend.

[sblock=Ullara and Bran's saves]OOC:  
*Ullara*
Acrobatic check to climb - 1d20+1=8 (-2 circumstance bonus = 6, success)
Reflex save for flailing thorns - 1d20+1=19 (-2 circumstance bonus = 17)
Willpower - 1d20+6=14 (I'll use Jan's song instead)

*Bran*  (And I hope being a lower-slung quadruped will help with the climbing and the ducking)
Acrobatic check to climb - 1d20+3=13 (-2 circumstance bonus = 11, success)
Reflex save for flailing thorns - 1d20+6=21 (-2 circumstance bonus = 19)
Willpower - 1d20+2=15[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan moves slowly up the slope being mindful of his footing. He is hopeful that this ordeal will be over soon.

[sblock=Saves]Acrobatic check to climb - 1d20+13=19 (-2 circumstance bonus = 17, success)
Reflex save for flailing thorns - 1d20+6=14 (-2 circumstance bonus = 12)
Willpower - 1d20+6=9 (I'll use Jan's song instead)
Flatfooted AC: 13[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2014)

*Jan's peaceful note of serinity*

Jan scrabbles up what use to be a path, carefully stepping in around and over the obstacle strewn path that seems to actively impede their movement in every way.

Acrobatics: 1d20+2=8
Reflex: 1d20+5=20
Will: 1d20+4=13 +4=17 [keeping this roll!]

FF A/C: 13

Though he climbs the rising path, his mind wanders to the cold clammy feeling rom earlier. This in turn distracts him almost enough that he missteps and almost slides back down, but he catches himself at the last moment.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2014)

Bending almost double to avoid the branches, Libros scrambles up the slope. Although he almost slips a couple of times he makes it to the top.

[sblock=Rolls]Acrobatic Roll (1d20+1=8)
Reflex save for flailing thorns (1d20+1=19)[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2014)

*Moment Five, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

Everyone successfully scrambles up the slope, keeping their feet and avoiding falling. At the top sits the remains of a nondescript broken wall with a empty doorway in the middle. Its only a couple more steps and they are through exit portal.

[sblock=OOC]Moment Five Effects ("Climb"/Reflex to avoid falling/Will)
* Bayar -- 16/--/15
* Eban --- 15/--/15
* Jan ---- 08/--/17
* Libros - 08/--/15
* Thuan  - 17/--/15
* Ullara - 06/--/15
* * Bran - 11/--/15

Note: I rolled for Bayar and Eban to speed things up.

Moment Five Attacks
* Bayar -- 14/4 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* Eban --- 22/4
* Jan ---- 04/5
* Libros - 14/5  
* Thuan -- 12/5 
* Ullara - 20/6 - Note: 1 bleeding damage from last round's wound
* * Bran - 09/7

Moment Five Cumulative Summary
* Bayar -- 9 lethal Damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage, bleeding
* Eban --- 4 lethal damage, 2 Nonlethal damage, bleeding
* Jan ---- 1 Nonlethal damage
* Libros - 5 lethal damage, 1 Nonlethal damage, 1 DEX damage.
* Thuan -- 
* Ullara - 12 lethal damage, 1 DEX damage, bleeding
* * Bran - 4 lethal damage

* Lingering Countersong Round 2 of 2[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2014)

*Day Four(?), Through the Portal, Somewhere in the Reaches of Man (probably)*

Stepping through the destination portal, the party finds themselves in a large, mostly empty room about 50 feet square in size. The walls are unfinished stone with no decoration. There are no windows, but the room is illuminated by a disuse light from the the ceiling. Along the left wall a set of stairs leads up through the ceiling. There is a coat stand just inside the portal. There is also a simple table and a cupboard against the opposite wall.

A line of blood is smeared across the floor from the portal to the bottom of the stairs. A bloody wand lies off to one side of the trail of blood. A man lies motionless at the end of the path of blood. His clothes are ripped and torn, much like those of the party. A bandage is tied badly around one leg. A bloody wad of cloth is pressed to his chest. A pool of blood spreads around the motionless body, mostly thick and black, but laced with threads of bright red. The man is unconscious, but still lives.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2014)

Ullara is in bad shape, nearly as bad as the man on the floor.  She takes a moment to securely bind her wounds, stopping her bleeding, before taking a deep breath and going to tend to the wounded man.

[sblock=Ullara]OOC:  Total of 28 Heal check to stop the bleeding on herself.  29 Heal check to see the extent of the wounds on the man.  If he's dying, Ullara can stabilize him with a touch (it's one of her traits).  Once she figures out how bad he's off, she can see about healing magic.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2014)

*Day Four(?), Through the Portal, Somewhere in the Reaches of Man (probably)*

After staunching her own bleeding, Ullara takes but a moment to ascertain that the man is alive but close to death*, and to stabilise him.

OOC * In other words, dying.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Once through the portal, Thuan breaths a sigh of relief. Since he had brought up the rear of the group, his arrival through the gate marked the end of their ordeal, at least for this part of the trip.  It was good to be free of the wacky Netherworld, but he knew that their would most likely be a return trip in their future. The thought of that made him shiver for a moment. But for now they were here and the small woman was tending to the man's wounds. Could this man be Herr Borne, the man they were sent to help? It must be, unless Herr Borne is some place else. But then who would this be? Thuan decides to wait until the man wakes up before passing judgement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2014)

"Sorry Ullara, I don't think there is time for that."Jan lays his hands on the man and sings a phrase over and over, letting his healing magic envelope the dying man.

1d8+2=5


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2014)

*Day Four(?), Through the Portal, Somewhere in the Reaches of Man (probably)*

The man shudders, then falls still. His breathing becomes steadier, deeper. He open his eyes and sits bolt upright, flailing around for a moment before realising where he is. He looks around at the group of strangers in the room with him.

"Who are you?" he asks weakly.

His face is still pale and his eyes glassy.

OOC: He is still badly wounded. Maybe one quarter healed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2014)

"May I ask who are you?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> "May I ask who are you?"




"I asked you first," he responds with a mischievous grin. He starts to laugh but it by a sharp intake of breath and a suppressed groan.

"Sorry. It hurts when I laugh."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2014)

Libros breaths a sigh of relief as he passes through the door.Before examining himself.









*OOC:*


I thought Libros had stopped bleeding. Is this a new wound?


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2014)

ghostcat said:


> OOC: I thought Libros had stopped bleeding. Is this a new wound?




OOC: Good spot. Corrected.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2014)

"Well We acted first by stopping the bleeding you were dieing of, but in good faith, I am Jan Maatson. Now if you please, Your turn?"

Jan tries to politely talk the man into seeing things his way.

1d20+7=8 







*OOC:*


 a stinking 1


----------



## Axel (Feb 3, 2014)

Lost in his own thoughts about plants moving themselves (and thoroughly puzzled), Bayar completes the last climb without really thinking or noticing his surrounds. As one of the last through the door (courtesy of stopping to listen for something that didn't exist) he realises the rest of the group has the situation well under control. 

Taking the opportunity, Bayar sits on the nearby table and cuts the sleeves off his shirt. Ripping them into strips he starts bandaging and binding the worst of his plant scratches while listening absently to the conversation. 

ooc: Sincere apologies for my absence. Life has been tough lately...
Bayar's heal check to stop bleeding should be +2 (trained)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2014)

Axel said:


> ooc: Sincere apologies for my absence. Life has been tough lately...
> Bayar's heal check to stop bleeding should be +2 (trained)












*OOC:*


50 lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2014)

*Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Well We acted first by stopping the bleeding you were dieing of, but in good faith, I am Jan Maatson. Now if you please, Your turn?"




The man tilts his head slightly. "You did indeed, for which I am grateful.

"My name is Herr Bourn. Welcome to my tower."

Herr Bourn takes a moment to shift himself into a more comfortable position.

"So you came from the house. Did the Steward send you? It seems like you ran into whatever it was I that I did. Which is a worry; there is only one portal in and out of the tower.

"How long have I been gone?"

[sblock=OOC]No need to roll them Diplomacy die at this point. Jan is just asking the man his name, and I think a bard is more than capable of being polite without needing to make a skill check. The Diplomacy skill comes into play when you are trying to convince someone to do something they might not want to do. Think of it more like Negotiation.[/sblock]



Axel said:


> Taking the opportunity, Bayar sits on the nearby table and cuts the sleeves off his shirt. Ripping them into strips he starts bandaging and binding the worst of his plant scratches while listening absently to the conversation.
> 
> ooc: Sincere apologies for my absence. Life has been tough lately...
> Bayar's heal check to stop bleeding should be +2 (trained)




Bayar successfully binds his wounds, stopping the bleeding.

OOC: No problem. Sorry to hear that. Good to have you back.​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2014)

"AH! Yes indeed. We were sent to contact you, but it turns out the Steward was in need of help and then sent us to help you. Strange things are afoot in the netherworld sir. I am sure you already noticed that."


----------



## Axel (Feb 3, 2014)

Bayar sighed heavily as Jan looked like getting into his stride. Pulling tight the last bandage with his teeth, the warrior stood heavily, grimacing a little at the effort, and pulled the scroll case and letter for his belt. 

Offering it to the prone Herr Bourne with blood still drying on his hands, Bayar simply said "A letter for Herr Bourne's eyes. We be tasked to deliver this to you. No reply be expected."

Glancing at the other party members, he continued, "We be heading back soon. If there truly be only one door and portal I be going first, to hack apart the bushes."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 3, 2014)

Libros waits for Herr Bourn to finish reading his letter before saying "I'm not an expert on the Neverworld but I have read a lot about it and there is something definitely wrong, although I don't know how to fix it. Have you any ideas? More importantly, do you know how we can get back without been scratched to death?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2014)

Ullara takes a moment to try to heal some of her own wounds, knowing a return trip through the thorns would mean her death if she were not well.  An ill healer serves her patients ill, that was what her mother had taught her.

At Libros' question, Ullara nods heartily.  "Indeed, we were sore hurt as you coming through the thorns, and they only became more vicious as we drew closer to you.  Your Steward too, was hurt in returning to your manse.  A return trip... it could prove fatal without a better plan, or a different route.  If there is no other path, we'd best put our heads together as to how to survive the return trip!"

Ullara gives Bran a thorough scratch behind the ears for his stalwart company, resting her head against his broad side from her position kneeling on the floor.

[sblock]OOC:  Cure light wounds on myself - 1d8+2=4  (4.  Whee.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2014)

"Herr Bourn, A moment to help, if I may." Jan moves his hand while humming a tuneless ditty. the blood covering the injured man all disappears. He continues to those who have been damaged and are bloody.

"Friends, we need to rest. We have all been hurt and there is only so much we can do as healers." He indicates Ullara and himself. Herr Bourne, Sir, You still need more healing as well. It was noticed that there is adverse affects to spell casting in the netherworld So if it is possible, would we be able to stay a bit?".


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2014)

Eban had begun to take care of the bleeding wounds, noting that they were the most of concern.  As the others relay their thoughts to Herr Bourn, Eban inspects the effects of magic from the safety of this side of the portal.  He starts off with some easy magic, to get a feel for what this place does.  He also takes stock of all the furnishings of this new location, trying to take stock of what is available to use...

As the mention of staying here to rest comes up, Eban shakes his head.  Staying here is not something he was intent on doing.  Instead, a plan forms in his mind, wondering if it would work.  He begins scribbling on his chalkboard, wiping notes with his sleeve, then rewriting.  Eventually, he finishes and moves to Bayar.  "We should test attacking the bushes.  I can attack them from afar, and then you can attack them from close.  See if there is a difference.  Otherwise, we won't know if attacking them after a rest will work against us.  I can heal us if it comes to that, but we should know our foes, even if they are plants with shadows..."

OOC - Using detect poison on the others, as well as Herr Bourn, then moving to use Mending to repair as much of the damage to the others' clothing.  If any others are in need of stopping Bleeding damage, he will assist the small woman in stopping those with bandages from the healing kits.  Lastly, he concentrates on the wayfinder, who he now calls Arora, and waits to see if she imparts any emotion from this new ordeal.  Arora:  Languages: Understand Common only  Senses: See and Hear 30 foot range  Communicate by empathy with owner  Purpose: Defend the followers of Torag


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2014)

*Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Ah! Yes indeed. We were sent to contact you, but it turns out the Steward was in need of help and then sent us to help you. Strange things are afoot in the netherworld sir. I am sure you already noticed that."




Herr Born nods. "I was wondering. My library is quite ... private, and few are permitted there. Even fewer ever visit the last room." 



Axel said:


> ... the warrior stood heavily, grimacing a little at the effort, and pulled the scroll case and letter for his belt.
> 
> Offering it to the prone Herr Bourne with blood still drying on his hands, Bayar simply said "A letter for Herr Bourne's eyes. We be tasked to deliver this to you. No reply be expected."




Herr Bourn ignores the warrior for a moment while he struggles to get to his feet.

"There, thats better. "Thank you," he says, taking the scroll case. "Any hints as to who it it from?" he adds, with a slight smile as he opens the case and slides out the scroll and the engraved metallic rod contained inside. "Ahhhh ..." he exhales slowly as he inspects the rod, "A Urial key. I was wondering ...". Sliding it back into the case, he proceeds to read the letter. He snorts with laughter, "Well, _well enough_ I suppose. A least still breathing ..." he mutters.



ghostcat said:


> Libros waits for Herr Bourn to finish reading his letter before saying "I'm not an expert on the Neverworld but I have read a lot about it and there is something definitely wrong, although I don't know how to fix it. Have you any ideas? More importantly, do you know how we can get back without been scratched to death?"




Herr Bourn shakes his head. "What I experienced, and you too by the sounds of it, is unprecedented as far as I am know. And I know a bit, if umm," he coughs politely, "If I do say so myself. It is of course my life's work, so hopefully I should know a thing or two by now."

"As for how to get back, I am afraid that off the top of my head, I have nothing." He shakes his head. As if reminded of it by the conversation, he shuffles over to the wand lying on the floor and picks it up. He waves it briefly as he continues. "I was able to to keep the ... trees for want of a better word, although I would suggest that they were manifestations of something else rather than real trees, back for a brief period. But I lost my footing a few times and that infernal chorus just kept trying to get into my head ... and well, you know the outcome."



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> At Libros' question, Ullara nods heartily.  "Indeed, we were sore hurt as you coming through the thorns, and they only became more vicious as we drew closer to you.  Your Steward too, was hurt in returning to your manse.  A return trip... it could prove fatal without a better plan, or a different route.  If there is no other path, we'd best put our heads together as to how to survive the return trip!"




"Well, the only other way I know would be overland ... or possibly under. But its not a journey I would take. The tower is very isolated, deliberately so I believe."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Herr Bourn, A moment to help, if I may." Jan moves his hand while humming a tuneless ditty. the blood covering the injured man all disappears. He continues to those who have been damaged and are bloody.
> 
> "Friends, we need to rest. We have all been hurt and there is only so much we can do as healers." He indicates Ullara and himself. Herr Bourne, Sir, You still need more healing as well. It was noticed that there is adverse affects to spell casting in the netherworld So if it is possible, would we be able to stay a bit?".




Herr Bourn waves off Jan politely. "Please, I thank you for any healing, but prefer to mend my clothes, and clean up the old fashioned way. 

"You are of course more than welcome to stay and rest, if you wish. I have a little in the way of food," he nods in the direction of the cupboards on the wall, "and can only offer you the ground floor. But with a bit of time, I might, with the help of this," he gestures with the scrol-lcase, "know a little more. 

"In fact," he adds after am moment to think about it, if possible, I would like to ask you to remain here for awhile while I look into a few things. It may help us get back safely."

[sblock=OOC]I am assuming a Mending spell here, rather than Healing?

Just a side note, it is not uncommon for people to be wary of being on the end of touch spells (or any kind of spell really). Its one thing if cast by people you know and trust, but  another if cast people you do not know, or know if you can trust. Given the existence of compulsion spells and the like, its not unreasonable.[/sblock]



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban ... starts off with some easy magic, to get a feel for what this place does.  He also takes stock of all the furnishings of this new location, trying to take stock of what is available to use...
> 
> As the mention of staying here to rest comes up, Eban shakes his head.  Staying here is not something he was intent on doing.  Instead, a plan forms in his mind, wondering if it would work.  He begins scribbling on his chalkboard, wiping notes with his sleeve, then rewriting.  Eventually, he finishes and moves to Bayar.  "We should test attacking the bushes.  I can attack them from afar, and then you can attack them from close.  See if there is a difference.  Otherwise, we won't know if attacking them after a rest will work against us.  I can heal us if it comes to that, but we should know our foes, even if they are plants with shadows..."




Herr Bourn watches with interest as Eban writes on his board. After reading it he nods. "It certainly seemed like the trees withdrew somewhat, at least initially. I would guess," he continues addressing everyone, "that this is not your first dance, so to speak. Perhaps, between us, we might be more successful." 

Herr Bourn keeps an eye on both Jan and Eban as they casts their mending spells, but says nothing. After Eban casts the first of his other spells, Herr Bourn speaks up.

"Please, if you would be so kind as to refrain from doing that."

[sblock=Eban]You cast one spell before being being asked to desist. If you choose Detect Poison, can you tell me upon whom or what? You may ignore his request of course, and keep casting. Let me know. 

Arora is naturally somewhat distressed by what Eban has been though (given her purpose).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2014)

*OOC:*


actually prestidigitation: just cleaning off the blood from clothing to take better stock of damages to people. He will cease and desist and ask permission in the future, however at the beginning he did use a healing spell on Herr B. while he was bleeding out.







Sensing the baron's unease, "Yes sir, I will stop." I discovered a countermeasure to the cacophony in our minds. I learned to sing and to concentrate on a single note to clear my mind. My voice is able to help every one to make it across. Though the total duration does have a limit."


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2014)

*Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*

"Thank you," Herr Bourn responds with a tight smile. 

"I vaguely remember reciting passages from _"The Storm Cycle"_ at the top of my voice while I was tring to make it back. I could be wrong, my recall of the events is a little hazy, but it seemed to help. At the least, it made me feel less helpless."

[sblock=OOC]Scott, happy with the healing spell. As HB was unconscious at the time, he was in no position to complain. Given that he was dying, he probably wouldn't have anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Feb 6, 2014)

Bayar takes the opportunity to study the room and the man while Herr Borne reads through the letter. The silver object that accompanied it was moderately interesting, but not having the faintest idea what it was, he ignores it as some sort of esoteric rubbish. 

"We be returning today I be thinking. Otherwise we be missed and others be following. Read and think if that be your thing, but we be going soon," he says, both to Herr Borne and the group at large. "If there be a machete or axe in this house I be asking you to borrow it. Better for gardening than this," Bayar adds, patting the ruby set hilt of his sword.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2014)

"Hmmm, good point Bayar. Who is hurt?"


----------



## Axel (Feb 7, 2014)

Bayar looked quizzically at Jaan. "Be using your eyes! Ullara, Libros. We all be hurting, even me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2014)

Inwardly Jan rolls his eyes at the fighter, thinking him to be quite a deva.

"Her Bourne, may I have permission to cast healing magic upon my party members?" Asks Jan, quite sure the request is reasonable.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Unsure of what he could do to help with the current situation, Thuan decided his time would best be spent resting. So he sits on the floor of the room and relaxes until it is time for action on his part.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2014)

"By the way Herr Bourne, we won't be using much magic in the netherworld as there seems to be a strange reaction by the casting to the caster."

[sblock=pre-rolled dice rolls]

```
d100  d20     d12     d10     d8     d6     d4
51     4    7
87     17   7
97     3    2
64     8   19
56     20  11
54     4   13
93     14  13
53     2   10
75     6    2
96     1    8
48     3    2
35     1    2
55     8   16
68     3    6
43     6    4
18     4   14
33     16   1
25     14   14
06     10   15
55     8    12
```


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2014)

Eban continues to use his spells, as the request for him to stop went on 'deaf ears'.  That is, unless he is actually interrupted and asked of course.  When Bayar does note that they would do best to leave now, Eban shrugs.  Now or later, either way, they were leaving this place soon.

OOC - Taking stock of what is around to help out.  Looking for things like rope, axes, heavy/thick cloth, fire, wooden items, etc...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2014)

"If we are staying for a while, I can tend to those of us who are hurt.  But sleep is often the best healer, and we dare not sleep here," Ullara says from her spot on the floor.  "This talk of using music and words to soothe the trees is comforting, but I would also like to find some better protection for the return journey.  I left the inn without mine, as I didn't think it was appropriate for the trip I thought I was going on."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2014)

"Yes indeed none of us expected trouble from a simple delivery but things are changing, somehow. Might you have any armor to loan until Ullara returns to your library?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2014)

Axel said:


> "If there be a machete or axe in this house I be asking you to borrow it. Better for gardening than this," Bayar adds, patting the ruby set hilt of his sword.






Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban continues to use his spells, as the request for him to stop went on 'deaf ears'.
> 
> OOC - Taking stock of what is around to help out.  Looking for things like rope, axes, heavy/thick cloth, fire, wooden items, etc...






Scott DeWar said:


> "Her Bourne, may I have permission to cast healing magic upon my party members?" Asks Jan, quite sure the request is reasonable.




Herr Bourn does not have any machetes or armour in the tower. There is, however, a hand axe along with a supply of timber and kindling. There is also an assortment of items in cupboards against the far wall including some canvas sacks, pots of some form of preserve, three candles, a small buckler with a nasty spike all liberally covered in candlewax, a jug, some a writing box (containing a pen, vials of ink and paper), a lantern and a couple of vials of oil, a small hourglass, flint and steel set, a dog collar, two sun-rods and a hammer.

Herr Bourn does not have objection to healing spells. He is rather in need of some himself. He is surprised at Jan's statement about the use of magic in the Neterworld. He experienced no problems when using his wand, although he admits that he is not a caster himself.

[sblock=OOC - Current Cumulative Summary]
* Bayar -- 9 lethal Damage
* Eban --- 4 lethal damage, 
* Jan ---- 
* Libros - 5 lethal damage
* Thuan -- 
* Ullara - 12 lethal damage
* * Bran - 4 lethal damage
* Herr Bourn - 16 lethal damage.

Notes: The damage listed for Herr Bourn's takes into account the healing spell cast on him.
All nonlethal damage has worn off
All DEX damage has worn off[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC -What the characters have learnt so far]
1. Movement through the Netherworld (at least in this part of it) is dependent on _every_ character completing a single successful move action.
The following help with keeping footing:
a. Use of a staff or something to assist balance/stabiliy (+2)
b. Moving more slowly (+2)
c. having more than two legs (+2)

2. As no of the characters have armour I have been using touch AC. Actions that improve defence have the usual benefit.
a. fighting defensively
b. using a shield of buckler.
c. According to Herr Bourn, fighting back is possible, and seems to keep the "trees" at bay to some extent.

3. Eban's Detect poison reveals that those suffering DEX damage were in essence _poisoned_ by the terrible chorus. This was probably the reason for "the red flash", as the chorus was essentially everywhere in the Netherworld.
a. Jan was successfully able to block it with counter-song.
b. Herr Bourn felt reciting verse helped him.[/sblock]

After dealing with the questions, Herr Bourn heads upstairs and is gone for about a hour. When he reruns, he is caring a bag over his shoulder and downcast face. Apparently, his attempts to unravel the secret of the Urial rod were less than successful. Never the less, he has gathered what he needs and is ready to leave.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2014)

"Sir, Herr Bourne, You are the most damaged of us. May I have permission to sing healing upon you? You too Ullara." He pulls out the wand and says, "Bayar, you will be next."


----------



## doghead (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Sir, Herr Bourne, You are the most damaged of us. May I have permission to sing healing upon you? You too Ullara." He pulls out the wand and says, "Bayar, you will be next."




It takes 11 uses of the wand to restore everyone to full health.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2014)

doghead said:


> *Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 11 uses of the wand to restore everyone to full health.




got it. 10 charges left on the wand still

"Tell me Herr Bourne, What verse were you quoting? perhaps I can aid us all with singing a tune to this poem?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2014)

"Or perhaps we should recite what is important to us.  Reciting with conviction may be better.  Herr Borne felt strongly about his work, Jan about his singing, that strength of will might be more telling than any particular words."

Ullara rubs the healed wounds across her shoulders, and can still feel a faint pain across her back, though that is more the mind's mischief than anything else.  Her flesh, and Bran's is whole again.  Part of her feels a resentment to Jan for using his magic so extravagantly, even if it was the magic of another he was just borrowing.  She had always prided herself on her healing skill, but her talents had more lain in the realm of the slow path, herbs and technique and time.  She salved the blows to her ego by reminding herself that Jan undoubtedly could not diagnose snow fever or make willow bark tea, and time here was more precious than in the slower-paced villages where she usually worked.


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2014)

*Day Four (?), Herr Bourn's Tower, The Reaches of Man (probably)*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Tell me Herr Bourne, What verse were you quoting? perhaps I can aid us all with singing a tune to this poem?"




Herr Bourn looks thown for a moment. 

"Umm, ... _The Storm Cycle_ I think. It was all a bit chaotic. But I think the young lady might be correct, it doesn't really matter what you sing, or recite. If you are formally trained in the Bardic arts, as I suspect you might be, I think that it will be more effective than anything a layman can produce."

"So. If we are going to do this ..." and with that he draws his wand and sticks his head through the portal for a moment.

"Well, the manifestations seem to have withdrawn somewhat, and there appears to be a path, of sorts, once more. Now seems as good a time as any." 

He steps through the portal and is gone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2014)

"Hmmm, no time like the present. He closes his eyes while he takes a moment to clear his mind. Then he steps through.

[crunchy] he waits a round to clear his mind and lets someone else get ahead of him, like Bayar perhaps, then goes[/crunchy]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

As he sees the others prepare to leave, Thuan stands and waits. Once the others have gone through the portal, the monk is the last to step through. Once on the other side he again remains in the back bringing up the rear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2014)

Ullara will put the rest of her things away and grip her staff tightly.  In her mind's eye she can already see the pages of her mother's book, and the well-worn words that describe the Solstice cures are already on her lips.  Bran leans up against her, and she takes a moment to calm him, letting him know through tone and posture that they were going to have to make another hard push.  Then she looks up, and will head out the portal, her staff ready to fend off the throns.

[sblock=OOC]Ullara will be fighting defensively, moving slowly, and reciting forcefully.  The magic of the staff gives her a +2 CMD bonus to avoid being tripped.  Bran will also be fighting defensively, moving slowly, and being a quadruped.  Like he is.  Alas he can recite nothing, unless it is barks of warning for those thorns to back off 'cause he means business![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan will recite a battle hym, with his rapier drawn, fending off the touchy feely branches by fighting defensively.


----------



## Axel (Feb 19, 2014)

Bayar examines the hand axe and buckler for serviceability. Satisfied, he spends the period waiting for Herr Borne with both items, cleaning team off the shield and sharpening the axe. He is ready a few minutes before Herr Borne comes downstairs - just long enough to notice he was getting hungry and there was no food. 

"Good!"he replies to the observation that things had calmed down somewhat, before calmly stepping through the portal on Herr Borne's heels. _No need for weapons yet. I be letting the trees make the first move_


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Libros steps through the portal with some anticipation. Things look calm but he is paranoid enough to know things are never what they seem.

Libros is not that interested in literature or poetry but he has always been interested in folk tales. So he recites the tail of the Red Robed, female thief and the awakened wolf under his breath.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

ghostcat said:


> So he recites the tail of the Red Robed, female thief and the awakened wolf under his breath.












*OOC:*


I, as a player would love to hear this tail!


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2014)

*Moment One, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

One by one the party joins Herr Bourne in the Netherworld. Around the portal the Netherworld seems to have settled back into a sullen watchfulness. 

The trees, ranging from 15-20 feet in height, have withdrawn somewhat. Once more a clear path exists dropping down into the valley. While the footing remains more treacherous than normal in the Netherworld, it is no longer the climb that the party had to overcome to reach the portal. But the trees have not gone far, they crowd the sides, looming over the path and reaching into the space with menacing intention.

The discordant chorus has subsided to a low rumble like the sound of the roar of the surf heard in the distance. But as the party gather, it begins to slowly swell with an awful eagerness.

Above the portal, the great thunderhead squats. A low ceiling of black and dark grey it casts a shadow over the land that the trees gather up around themselves, shrouding their interiors in thick gloom.

Herr Bourn is about to step off when he pauses. "One last thing. Do not try and re-enter the tower without me with you. The tower is defended, and ... the guardian has a nasty streak." He shrugs apologetically.

[sblock=OOC]This time I thought I would try making the mechanics a little more transparent, and have you make *all* rolls. There is no requirement to link to a dice roller. Hopefully this will make it a little less frustrating, but still ... interesting. I have modified the encounter mechanics a little. It is still, however, designed to escalate 

*Rolls 1 - 3 required by each character. Roll 4 if your character attacks:*

1. AC Check vs Netherworld Attack/Damage (Attack +0. Damage 1d6+0)

2. Mobility Check (Acrobatics, Jump, Climb, Reflex) vs (DC 06)
* Required to make a successful Move action that round. Any Round that a character does not attempt a move action (i.e. Opting for Full Defence) counts as a fail.
* Requires (3 success before 2 fails). (Not using non-lethal damage outcome this time.)
* Modifiers as discussed.
* May Assist others (DC10/+2) but doing so includes -2 modifier to own check. It is also a Standard Action.

3. Will Save vs (DC 06) or suffer -1 DEX damage.
* Modifiers as discussed.
* May use Jan's perform check if better (assuming Jan uses his Counter-spell ability)

4. Attack/Damage rolls vs AC10 (if your character chooses to make an Attack).



*FYI, modifiers as discussed in OOC thread:*

1. Movement through the Netherworld (at least in this part of it) is dependent on every character completing a single successful move action.
The following help with keeping footing:
a. Use of a staff or something to assist balance/stability (+2)
b. Moving more slowly (+2)
c. having more than two legs (+2)

2. As no of the characters have armour I have been using touch AC. Actions that improve defence have the usual benefit.
a. fighting defensively
b. using a shield of buckler.
c. According to Herr Bourn, fighting back is possible, and seems to keep the "trees" at bay to some extent.

3. Eban's Detect poison reveals that those suffering DEX damage were in essence poisoned by the terrible chorus. This was probably the reason for "the red flash", as the chorus was essentially everywhere in the Netherworld.
a. Jan was successfully able to block it with counter-song.
b. Herr Bourn felt reciting verse helped him (+2).[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan begins the trek back at the rear of the group. As he travels he attacks the trees to try to keep them from advancing.

[sblock=Rolls]1. To hit: 1+0=1 vs AC:17 [miss which is a success]
2. Acrobatics check: 9+13=22 vs DC: 6 [success]
3. Will save: 2+6=8 vs DC: 6 [success]
4. Attack with unarmed strike
a. Attack: 19+3=22 vs AC: 10 [hit]
b. Damage: 1+2=3 [3 damage][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2014)

1. defending against attacks:
1d20=20
ugh - crit
1d20=19
confirmed

- the brush and trees reach out and stab at Jan and catch him unawares as he sings his song of discordant opposition

damage:
1d6=4, 1d6=2

2. reflex save vs dc 06 mobility check
1d20+5=18

3. counter song vs mind poison dc 06 [roll at +10, so no chance of failure]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2014)

Ullara and Bran manage to duck and avoid the worst of the branches, Ullara fiercely mouthing the words to the cures she'd been taught as a girl.  She even swipes her staff at the trees, but mostly ends up flailing.  Bran, however, snaps decisively at the branches, chomping several.

[sblock=Ullara and Bran]
Ullara:
Being attacked - 7, missed.
Reflex save - 13, made it.
Will save - 15, made it.
Attacking trees - got a 10, but -4 from fighting defensively, missed.

Bran:
Being attacked - 4, missed.
Reflex save - 13, made it.
Will save - 7, made it.
Attacking trees - got a 20, -4 from fighting defensively, made it.  Does 5 dmg to trees.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 26, 2014)

As Eban moved along with the others, the ominous feeling was undeniable.  The ability to not have to listen to the chorus the others seemed to be trying to fend off was a bit of a welcomes curse.  As the party moves along, he watches as the trees try to attack the group.  His mind watches as Jan seemingly takes a hit, but Eban was quick to act.  He immediately uses his innate ability to thwart the attack, opting to have the tree test its luck (Using MISFORTUNE to require the attack to have to reroll its attack on Jan - Immediate Action).  

Eban moves slowly, making sure he takes his time and has secured footing while moving along.  As the party seems to be intent on fighting the Netherworld, Eban holds his hands out, as if wielding a weapon of air.  Within seconds, a gleaming Scimitar forms in his hands; a mischievous grin on Eban's face. As he inspects the weapon, a low hanging branch rakes across his shoulder, bringing a crimson streak of blood. "My turn..." he mutters, looking around at the branches in need of pruning.

OOC - Netherworld hit with a 19 for 3 damage, Mobility check is 16, pass. Hoping to use Jan's Will Save, not sure if Eban still needs this or not since he's deaf.  Not attacking this round, as used up actions to conjure weapon (Standard), move along with the group (Move), and use Misfortune for Jan for chance to negate his wound (Immediate).  Also, Eban kept his armor, as it's Steel Coat Armor, which is acceptable in his mind to travel with along with his shield.  He will have offered the shield to anyone that would make use of it - otherwise it's strapped across his back for this trek back through the Netherworld.


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2014)

Bayar gritted his teeth as the chorus rose and the trees closed in.  The only thing he could think of was the repetitive chants and prayers from his boyhood - and that was not something he was going to voluntarily relieve or encourage the memory of.  Feeling more secure with a shield, even a tiny archer's shield, Bayar reacted aggressively to the first tree that would have made him duck.  The small axe was out of his belt and hacking into wood before he could really think through the consequences...

[sblock=rolls]
Roll 1:  1d20+0=11 [miss, AC with shield = 13]
Roll 2:  Reflex save 1d20+2=5
Roll 3:  Will save 1d20+1=19
Roll 4:  Hand axe attack 1d20+5=14 [Hit], Damage 1d6+3=6
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2014)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> As Eban moved along with the others, the ominous feeling was undeniable.  The ability to not have to listen to the chorus the others seemed to be trying to fend off was a bit of a welcomes curse.  As the party moves along, he watches as the trees try to attack the group.  His mind watches as Jan seemingly takes a hit, but Eban was quick to act.  He immediately uses his innate ability to thwart the attack, opting to have the tree test its luck (Using MISFORTUNE to require the attack to have to reroll its attack on Jan - Immediate Action).




Jan suddenly feel goosebumps, for no apparent reason, as he watches the living plant swipe at  him.

1d20=2

instead of a sure rake accross his eyes, the branch totally misjudges the attack and simply swipes at open air.


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2014)

*Moment One Conclusion, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

*Thuan* moves easily down the path, lightly stepping between assaulting the trees while managing to land blows of his own [Damage 3].

*Jan* commences to sing, his song easily countering the dismal chorus of the Netherworld. But the bad has barely started down the path when he is struck a solid blow that rattles his teeth and knocks the wind out of him ... The bard has barely started down the path when he is struck a glancing blow.

*Ullara*, spitting curses, manages to avoid being struck, but is unsuccessful in striking back in return. *Bran*, however, manages to maul a one of the smaller trees crowding too close to the path [Damage 5].

*Eban* holds his hands out, as if wielding a weapon of air. Within seconds, a gleaming Scimitar forms in his hands; a mischievous grin on Eban's face. As he inspects the weapon, a low hanging branch rakes across his shoulder, bringing a crimson streak of blood.

*Bayar*, hacks successfully at a tree [Damage 6], but stumbles while doing so, going down to one knee for a moment [1 Fail].

From the centre of the group, a ray of freezing air and ice leaps from *Herr Bourn's* wand, but strikes nothing. Thorny branches lash out at his face, which he manages to protect with arm, but leaving his arm slashed and bleeding.

*Libros* moving carefully and protecting himself as best he can manages to stay safe and out of trouble.

[SBLOCK=Sense Motive or Prof Soldier DC15]For a fraction of a second the Netherworld seems to hesitate; perhaps it is a momentary stumble in the chorus, or a slightest pause in the movement of the trees. The Netherworld seems to have blinked[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sense Motive or Prof Soldier DC20]As for DC 15 plus: Like a bully unexpectedly confronted, or overconfident army meeting stiffer resistance than expected. Doubt. The realisation that the way ahead may not be easy, that victory may not be the only possible outcome. A point of leverage. Outcomes, yet to be determined, may yet be changed by actions yet taken.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]Round Summary:

Bayar .. Wounds 0, 1 Fail
Eban ... Wounds 3, 1 Success
Jan .... Wounds 0, 1 Success
Libros . Wounds 0, 1 Success
Thuan .. Wounds 0, 1 Success
Ullara . Wounds 0, 1 Success
* Bran . Wounds 0, 1 Success
HB ..... Wounds 3, 1 Success

Netherworld Damage: 14

HB Rolls - Defence 17/3, Will 12, Reflex 15, Attack 3.
Libros Rolls: Defence 13/- (fighting defensively), Will 17, Reflex 13, Attack 5.

Jan's counter-song result [20] can be used by anyone in place of their own Will Check.

Scott - The Netherworld really doesn't like your singing it seems. Glad you jumped in to make the roll. Better outcome than my rolls.

Fangor - Eban is not required to make a Will check. You missed the opening part of the game. None of the others PC's have armour or shields, doing so in cities can bring down the wrong sort of attention. Not asking you to change, just FYI.

I think that need to develop a simple Rating System for towns/cities. It would give you something to base your decisions upon. Maybe on a 1-6 scale, something like ...

Enforcement: how active is the enforcement of laws
Culture: how strict are the restrictions on actions/dress based on class
Security: how acceptable is the bearing of arms.
Corruption: how easy is it to get around the rules/out of trouble.

Hummm ... Stay tuned.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2014)

*Moment Two, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

Beneath the oppressive cover of low black storm-clouds the Netherworld continues to harry and press the party as they advance. But the path remains open and clearly visible. If no better than moments ago, it has gotten no worse, unlike last time.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Rolls 1 - 3 required by each character. Roll 4 if your character attacks:
1. AC Check vs Netherworld Attack/Damage (Attack +0. Damage 1d6+0)
2. Mobility Check (Acrobatics, Jump, Climb, Reflex) vs (DC 06)
*** Note Successes/Fails are per character, not as a party total (which may have been a better way to go. Hindsight ... )
3. Will Save vs (DC 06) or suffer -1 DEX damage.
*** May use Jan's perform check if better (20)
4. Attack/Damage rolls vs AC10 _if your character chooses to make an Attack_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan continues his trek back at the rear of the group. As he travels he attacks the trees to try to keep them from advancing.

[sblock=Rolls]1. To hit: 4+0=4 vs AC:17 [miss which is a success]
2. Acrobatics check: 2+13=15 vs DC: 6 [success]
3. Will save: 3+6=9 vs DC: 6 [success]
4. Attack with unarmed strike
a. Attack: 11+3=14 vs AC: 10 [hit]
b. Damage: 5+2=7 [7 damage][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2014)

*moment 2*

1. AC Check vs Netherworld Attack/Damage (Attack +0. Damage 1d6+0)
1d20=6
a total miss by another tree trying to rip Jan

2. Mobility Check (Acrobatics, Jump, Climb, Reflex) vs (DC 06)
*** Note Successes/Fails are per character, not as a party total (which may have been a better way to go. Hindsight ... 1d20+5=20Jan moves lithely over the ground as the group traverses the path under the ominace of storm clouds.

3. Will Save vs (DC 06) or suffer -1 DEX damage.
*** May use Jan's perform check if better (20)
move action lingering performance round 1

4. Attack/Damage rolls vs AC10 _if your character chooses to make an Attack_.[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]
unneeded-not attacking


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 28, 2014)

Libros keeps moving in the centre of the group. His policy of keeping low seems to be working as the flailing branches pass over his head.

[sblock=Rolls]Moment 2: Netherworld Attack/Damage (1d20=6, 1d6=4)
Moment 2: Mobility Check (Reflex) (1d20+2=12)
Use Jan's Check for Will.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2014)

The thorns rake across Ullara's back, drawing blood, but she manages to keep her feet from the uneven ground.  She grits her teeth against the sound, keeping her mind clear with her recitations, and swats at the bloody thorns with her staff, knocking them askew.  Bran fares better, not getting hit, and even manages to crunch another branch in his jaws.

[sblock=Ullara and Bran]Ullara:
To be hit - 14, hit, 3 dmg.
Reflex save - 19, made it.
Will save - 21, made it.
Attack trees - Got 17, -4 fighting defensively, hit, deals 6 dmg.

Bran:
To be hit - 3, miss, no dmg
Reflex save - 21, made it
Will save - 8, made it
Attack trees - Got 15, -4 fighting defensively, deals 4 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 4, 2014)

Eban moves along at a steady pace, keeping in mind the treacherous ground.  As the trees attack Jan, Thuan and Libros, he watches as the trees miss their mark.  Suddenly, a sinking feeling rises from the pit of his stomach as a branch reaches to swat at Ullarra.  Knowing that she is not as sturdy as the others, Eban curses at the tree under his breath.  The branch seems to falter at the last second, barely missing the woman who was sure to be hit otherwise...    (Immediate Action for Misfortune on branch attacking Ullara, reroll = 12 which misses her AC of 13 (10+1DEX+2FightingDefensively)     His attention focused on the others, another branch swings out towards Eban, intent on making his wounds even greater.  Again, the branches rake at him, opening up even more wounds.  He holds in the pain though, feeling as if something else was telling him to keep on moving; he would make it.  As his wounds increase, so does his resolve.  Should any of the healers move to heal him, he warns them off quickly.  "No!  Save it.. I have a plan..."       He continues moving though, easily traversing the rocky ground.  It is then that he unleashes his own retribution towards the attacking trees.  His sword flashes angrily as it hits the nearest branch, easily cleaving into the bark and sending splinters flying.  (Hit, Crit confirm, 8 dmg total) [sblock=OOC]Reroll Attack on Ullara1d20 → [12] = (12)Netherworld Attack1d20;1d20+1 → [17] = (17)Netherworld Damage1d6 → [4] = (4)Reflex Save +11d20;1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)Ebans Attack!1d20+4;1d6+1 → [18,4] = (22)1d20+4;1d6+1 → [6,1] = (7)Crit Confirm/dmg!1d20+4 → [8,4] = (12)1d6 → [1] = (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2014)

*Baya*

Bayar stumbled, tweaking his ankle a little.  The tomahawk was wildly different in it's balance to his sword...  Cursing silently at his stupidity and banishing all thought of using the fine steel against wood, Bayar felt overwhelming despair at trying to fight...well...a forest.  Snarling, he rose and hacked again at the next branch in reach.  "I be killing you until you be killing me, trees!" he shouted, with a slightly manic laugh as the axe splintered wood again.

[sblock=rolls]
Prof Soldier:  1d20+5=6

Netherworld attack: 1d20=1=miss [AC=12 with shield] (ouch, two natural 1's in a row!)

Reflex save:  1d20+1=21 (and then a natural 20?!  wtf...)

Will save:  1d20+1=16

Attack roll:  1d20+5=23
Damage:  1d6+3=7
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2014)

*Moment Two Conclusion, Herr Bourn's Path, The Netherworld*

*Thuan* continues his trek back at the rear of the group. As he travels he attacks the trees to try to keep them from advancing [Damage 7].

*Jan* moves lithely over the ground as the group traverses the path under the ominent storm clouds.

*Libros* keeps moving in the centre of the group. His policy of keeping low seems to be working as the flailing branches pass over his head.

The thorns rake across *Ullara's* back, drawing blood ... the thorny branch flashes above Ullara's head as the ducks. She manages to keep her feet from the uneven ground. She grits her teeth against the sound, keeping her mind clear with her recitations, and swats at the bloody thorns with her staff, knocking them askew. [Damage 6] Bran fares better, not getting hit, and even manages to crunch another branch in his jaws [Damage 4].

*Herr Bourn* fires off another blast of ice from his wand, striking the trunck of one of the larger trees, instantly coverage it in an icy frosting [Damage 5]

*Eban* advances along the path, suffering a nasty strike, but saving Ullara fro such a fate. Bloodied, but note deterred, Eban moves swiftly forward, striking back at the trees and inflicting wounds of his own in return [Damage 8].

*Bayar* easily fends off the assaults directed at him, turning defines in offence, hacking into wood(?) and shadow [Damage 7]. He moves forward with renewed confidence.

*The Netherworld* shudders and seems to recoil from the sustained depredations of the party. The the trees flicker, reappear, diminished, bushes barely topping 10ft (but still armed with wicked thorns). They surround, but don't crowd in. The darkness lurking at their heart fades to mere shadow. The dismal chorus waivers. Ahead, the path is undemanding, obvious. 

The valley opens up and the party find themselves at the bottom of the small rise on top of which the portal sits, just a couple of steps away. And few steps and they are though, tumbling into the inner chamber of Herr Bourn's lamp lit library. The young woman dozing in the corner of the room, dressed more appropriately for the kitchen than the library, screams and falls off her chair.

[sblock=OOC]Cumulative Summary

Jan .... Wounds 0, 2 Success, Misfortune
Libros . Wounds 0, 2 Success
Thuan .. Wounds 3, 2 Success
Ullara . Wounds 0, 2 Success, Misfortune
* Bran . Wounds 0, 2 Success
HB ..... Wounds 3, 2 Success
Eban ... Wounds 3, 2 Success
Bayar .. Wounds 0, 1 Fail, 2 Successes (nat 20, critical success threatened, confirmed=success.)

What? You never heard of a Critical Success? OK. I fiddled the system bit to give Bayar a chance at getting his 2nd Success in this Moment.  [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

The last through the gate and into Herr Bourn's library, Thuan breaths a sigh of relief. "We make it back!" He looks around at the group to make sure they are all OK and present. Once he is sure that all made it through he relaxes.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 4, 2014)

Eban is glad to be back in a place that wasn't threatening to kill him just for walking.  His wounds ache, but as he steps through the portal, he offers a quick thanks to Toril for guiding them through this danger.  As he finishes his quick thoughts, Arora seems to also offer her consent at this, bringing a slight warmth to Eban.  His wounds close, bringing a curious look to his face.  He glances at the Wayfinder, realizing that there was yet more to learn from her.  

He drops his sword on the ground, yet it somehow lands behind him; even though it was dropped in front of him.  Curious.  It glimmers for a few seconds and disappears from existence.  It had come in handy for sure, but he no longer needed it.  He glances around, looking to heal anyone else that will require it.  

He is oblivious to the woman screaming...

[sblock=ooc] Going to go ahead and take advantage of her healing, 3/day 1d8+5 1d8+5 → [2,5] = (7) Brought back to full health!
Still have up to 3 doses of CLW for anyone needing it.  Have 5/day. Anyone needing healing, roll 1d8+2 for healing. First come, first served. [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2014)

Bayar surveyed the splintered axe handle with rising alarm - it had clearly never really Ben meant for use as a weapon. _thought I finally be hitting the trees... What I really be hitting to make this break? Now what...I be using my sword?_ 

Glancing up, he nearly danced with relief. "The trees be gone!" he exclaimed in surprise. Realising long ago that stating the obvious made him look stupid, he added, "To where, eh?"

On the safe side of the portal Bayar unslung the borrowed shield and laid it against the wall. He set the broken handled tomahawk down next to it. Turning back to Herr Bourne he clapped a hand onto his shoulder (in a perhaps unwarranted gesture of familiarity) and said "Thank you for the loan of shield and axe. I be sorry about the axe. If you be wanting it replaced I be leaving one here tomorrow. Good luck sir!" And with that, he turned toward the exit, intending to get out the house before more mad things started happening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2014)

"Ah, safe at last!" exclaims Jan, "Are you well mi lord? I hope you came through unscathed."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2014)

As the Neverworld's attacks diminish, Libros looks about in surprise. As he is not sure what happened he files the facts away in his memory and steps through the portal. As he is still deep in thought,he misses the scream.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara had been certain those thorns were about to strike her when suddenly they had missed her, like fate had just dragged them a few inches away for no reason.  Then they had raked Eban fiercely, but she kept going at his cry, knowing getting out of the Netherworld was more important that anything else.  As the trees retreated and the group startled the maid back in the real world, Ullara smiled in relief, ruffling Bran's head to tell him what a good job he'd done.

  She critically looks the others over for wounds now that they're a bit safer.  She crosses to Eban and says, "Let me see where you were hit.  I can help," while holding up her herbal medicine kit.  Ullara looks over her shoulder at the portal and presses her lips together a bit.  After she was done with this, she had a lot of questions that needed answering.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2014)

Eban reads Ullara's lips, merely shrugging as a response.  He waves off her healing kit, stating, "The wounds are gone...".  He allows her to look at the now closed wounds.


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, inside Herr Bourn's residence*

It doesn't take long for the household staff to arrive. Eventually the young woman is calmed down and Herr Bourn manages to convince his staff that he is all right while the party sorts out their wounds. 

Herr Bourn looks a little startled when Bayar slaps him on the shoulder, but recovers quickly. 

"Please, before you leave, first of all I have to thank you for getting me home safely," Herr Bourn says. His voice is a little shaky and he looks pale. But he makes a visible effort to appear calm before his staff. "I also need to return to the tower." He holds up his hands to stay any immediate response. "Not right now, but soon, as soon as can be done so safely. With what I learnt from the materials you delivered, I think that I know what was done to the Netherworld around the tower, and how it can be undone.

"And in that I think that you may be able to help me. If you are willing. It would involve some travel, and of course, I would pay you for your assistance."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2014)

"Well, tentatively, I am go to get you back. I am sure you realize this, but just to make sure, you might want to stock some provisions there for your self. That, and some weapons, Sir." He glances at the rest of the baron's household to see what their reaction is.

OOC Not sure how many sese motic=ves would be needed, so go ahead and roll for me.


----------



## Axel (Mar 9, 2014)

Bayar's eyes narrowed in surprise at the mention of returning to the tower so soon. "We be having more letters to deliver. Yours be the first. How fast will you be and when you be going?" he asked. _It would make sense to go tonight,_he thought, _ unless he will be days in the tower. We should not wait days._


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, inside Herr Bourn's residence*

"As soon as possible? Ideally within the next day, two at the most. I can't help but feel that what was done to the Netherworld not the end in itself. It was part of a bigger plan. 

"How long it will take depends on how you get there. And what you find when you do, I suppose. The tower is not the destination, but the area around the tower. Overland, perhaps a week or so. Via the Netherworld again, less time but ..."

Herr Bourn leaves the sentence unfinished. He doesn't really need to, you have all just been there yourself.

"Where do you have to deliver the letters. Perhaps I can help with that, if its not local. While not specifically my area of study, mapping the Netherworld routes is something of a hobby of mine."

[sblock=Jan]You don't get the feeling that something is wrong, nor that the staff are up to anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2014)

*re: Answer to my question*

Jan raises an eyebrow in curiosity, but it move back as there is nothing amiss


----------



## Axel (Mar 9, 2014)

Bayar paused a moment before replying. He wasn't sure how much to go into, but still...The Baron obviously trusted the man. "Gate Pass City be our next visit," he said gruffly. "These letters be more urgent now, I think", he added, rubbing the spot in his arm where the Netherworld had somehow extracted blood. 

"Tonight or tomorrow be good, if it be saving us time on the way. We be meeting you here then, after breakfast tomorrow."


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, inside Herr Bourn's Residence*



Axel said:


> ... "Gate Pass City be our next visit," he said gruffly. "These letters be more urgent now, I think", he added, rubbing the spot in his arm where the Netherworld had somehow extracted blood.
> 
> "Tonight or tomorrow be good, if it be saving us time on the way. We be meeting you here then, after breakfast tomorrow."




"Gate Pass City?" coughs Herr Bourn in surprise. 

"Yes. Yes course! Gate Pass. Russ. " he continues. "_The Torch of the Burning Sky_. The connection is obvious. How did I miss that, the similarities are ... unmissable! The question is, what is the connection? The Torch is divine ...?"

Herr Bourn continues on in this vein for a while, absorbed in his thoughts. He apparently fails to hear the rest of what is said to him. All of a sudden he switches track.

"Gate Pass City. In Russ. Easy enough to get to. A couple of trips, I think. Maybe three. Palatine. Hevnor. Anronskeld. Overland to Foreskold. Gatepass. Yes. Three trips. Two days travel there. No wait. Hvenor. Bollsikintanto then a short trip to Magain'has, Corventath, Foreskold. A day, a very full day it must be said, each way. Assuming no complications ...

"But Gate Pass is not a great place to be right now, I think. There is trouble in Russ I seem to remember hearing. Getting there may not be the hard part, no? So two days at least, more like three. At best. I don't know if we have that much time. You must send someone else to deliver the letters."

[sblock=Know Netherworld Check DC12]The names Herr Bourne has just mentioned are mostly familiar as places with portals.[/sblock]
[sblock=Know Netherworld Check DC17]The names Herr Bourne has just mentioned are all familiar as places with portals. Herr Bourn has just outlined two routes to Gate Pass. Off the top of his head.[/sblock]
[sblock=Know Netherworld Check DC22]The names Herr Bourne has just mentioned are all familiar as places with portals. Herr Bourn has just outlined two routes to Gate Pass. Off the top of his head. But you have a better option. Choose one of Faster, Cheaper, or Simpler. Roll a D6 and let me know your choice and the roll result.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Remember, you have access to the Players Guide to WotBS. What your character knows of that material is up to you.

Russ, or The Land of Russ, is the name of the land in which the WotBS is set.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2014)

1d20+8=16

Yes, so many cities are dependent upon gates for commerce trade,


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2014)

Ullara raises an eyebrow.  "If we have to go through the Netherworld to reach those cities, that may be more trouble than it's worth.  We did all right getting out, but getting in was nearly lethal.  I don't care to have to bushwhack my way through hostile, sentient plants as a permanent part of my travel plans.  As for the letters, we'd need to find someone else extremely trustworthy, and with a swift mount.  Is there a Guild of some sort around here that would be able to do that?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 12, 2014)

Bayar shook his head firmly. "The letters be our task, and not be for the bonded carriers. We must be delivering them over escorting if we be choosing."

Herr Bourne's return from his daydream did not give Bayar any more clarity. The names were familiar enough, but how they all linked together was lost on him. _Life be easier when the Carls be making these choices..._he thought, only a little wistfully, while looking at Herr Bourne with a blank expression. 

"I think, Herr Bourne, if you be showing us the fastest way we be escorting you to your tower. This be fair?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2014)

Ullara nods at Bayar's words.  "Giving the letters into another's hand would be far down in a list of preferences, but I wanted to know all our options.  It seems likely that the letters involve the very thing we experienced directly.  Here and now, we might have a way to see what the problem is."  She looks back at where they had come back into the real world.  "If we must fling ourselves back into that thornbush, I want to get my armor at the very least."


----------



## Axel (Mar 12, 2014)

Bayar grins at Ullara's words. "Aye, I be glad to do the same. Mebbe we be using the tradesmen's door tomorrow," he added before turning serious again. "It not be for us to fix things, I think. This be too big a problem that we beat be helping by finding people. "

In his mind, Bayar was already worried about the mercenary companies that might not be able to get through. There was a lot of potential for armed and disciplined men to cause trouble for the Baron. By extension, that meant trouble for the Chancellor and, in turn, trouble for him too.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2014)

"As much as I would like to help Herr Bourn investigate the problems with the Netherworld, delivering the letters is our task. The only thing we can do is get back here as quickly as possible." Libros pauses before continuing. "Unfortunately if there is trouble in Russ, that my be easier said than done. So we can't count on being back here anytime soon."









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Knowledge (Netherworld) +9 = 19


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2014)

"But if the Netherworld is changed for the worse, it means travel and commerce, feeding people, getting necessary crafted equipment, it all is put on hold. Something is very amiss here."


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, inside Herr Bourn's Residence*

Herr Bourn looks a little frustrated at the party's insistence on delivering the letters. But he is quickly distracted by the by the suggestion that the whole Netherworld has been affected in the same way his path has been.

"I ... _I_ think that the effect a local one. But you're right, that is just my assumption based on what I _suspect_ may be happening. I do not really know. We need to find out. Yes. 

"If the effect is widespread, then it would be, could be catastrophic. As you said," he says with a nod in Jan's direction, There are places only reachable via portals, and cities entirely dependent on portals for their food and commerce. 

"It would also make delivering the letters ... difficult. It may mean that resolving the problem here could be the fastest way to ensure delivery of your other letters. 

"We need to find out. There are a couple of public portals not too far away. You could visit them on your way to collect your gear." 

He looks stunned when the Steward mentions that it is past first evening bell.

"But we only left ... it was early afternoon ... six hours?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan merely stands by waiting for the others to make up their minds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2014)

"We are duty bound to deliver these letters, Sir, So we must do that first. There may be others trapped in the neverworld, and we also need to do a little scouting to determine to what extent is this change occurring. It may give us greater insight as to how to make it right if it is possible."

Jan's words are intoned to sway the Baron to allow us to complete our duty for the greater good.

1d20+3=18


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

"People be eating after travelling. I be going for dinner at Duck Inn, to hear their stories. We be back after breakfast tomorrow Herr Borne."

Bayar is pleased that at least one other in their group takes their job seriously enough to not simply hand the letters to others for delivery. And he really was hungry...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2014)

Assuming that everyone leaves Herr Bourn's and goes to dinner, Libros will start to summarise things as he sees them. "To summarise. The chancellor has tasked us with delivering the letters to Gate Pass. This is our duty and there is no honourable way we can avoid it. However, the Chancellor did not put a time limit on the delivery, so we could spare a few days to help Herr Bourn, especially as this fits in with what we believe is Chancellor's objective. Unfortunately there are strong reasons to think that there is trouble brewing in Russ and that we need to hurry if we are to avoid it. 

Personally, I have strong feeling that if we go to Gate Pass it will take a lot longer that two days.

So any suggestions as to what we should do?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 17, 2014)

ghostcat said:


> Personally, I have strong feeling that if we go to Gate Pass it will take a lot longer that two days.




Hummmm ....

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 17, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara sighs and pinches the bridge of her nose.  "Then if we will not give the letters over to couriers, I believe our duty is better served by determining if it is possible to do our duty at all.  Which means taking short time to determine these Netherworld problems before we find ourselves in a pickle with no exit but a definite bandit attack or a murderous Netherworld.  Can we be agreed on that, then?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2014)

"Good thinking. Herr Bourn's route involves five trips across the Neverworld. If the Neverworld is unstable we could end up in big trouble. So it makes sense to check it out. I'm just not sure that we can spare a week to travel overland, so it will have to be through the Neverworld again. Only this time we have an idea what we are up against and can take precautions."









*OOC:*


Before going back into the Neverworld, Libros will buy a staff and a wide brimmed hat.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2014)

Eban had tried to keep up with the communication, but not easily.  When Libros summarizes, he understands the dilemma.  Looking down at Arora, he wonders which route she would choose to follow.  The current gate issues, or head to Gate Pass?  (Checking to see if Arora has any strong feelings for one over the other)

As he ponders their predicament, he agrees with Libros.  "Do what we can here, while we can. Gate Pass might be easily reached after we check out the portals. Bayar, we will deliver the letters, but we should finish this task first." He hopes the big guy will not argue much, but knows it's within his nature.  

"We should get prepared. You all need armor, and weapons."


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2014)

*Bayar*

Bayar squinted at Eban, trying to work out what was going on in his head.  "We be done with the letter to Herr Borne. This be a new job, and one that be making the next one easier I be thinking.  There be no problems, except I be hungry!"  Patting his stomach, Bayar heads towards an inn where teamsters are known to stay.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2014)

duty and honor verses aiding humanity here. Jan is torn between the two. He ponders over this while listening and drinking ale.

"I still thing finding the extent of this . . . . . this, infection while delivering the letters is right. If we are in full gear and on horse back it might be a bit faster."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> "Please, before you leave, first of all I have to thank you for getting me home safely," Herr Bourn says. His voice is a little shaky and he looks pale. But he makes a visible effort to appear calm before his staff. "I also need to return to the tower." He holds up his hands to stay any immediate response. "Not right now, but soon, as soon as can be done so safely. With what I learnt from the materials you delivered, I think that I know what was done to the Netherworld around the tower, and how it can be undone."






doghead said:


> "I ... _I_ think that the effect a local one. But you're right, that is just my assumption based on what I _suspect_ may be happening. I do not really know. We need to find out. Yes."




After so long of silence the peculiar man speaks up in broken common as usual. "Herr Bourn! Please to tell what you think know of what done to Netherworld? Also tell why think effect local? Perhaps knowledge help group decide."


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2014)

Bayar stares at the little guy. "Thought he be having his tongue cut out..." he mutters.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, Courtyard of the residence of Herr Bourn*

Herr Bourn is quietly pleased that you have decided to help liberate the Tower. He thinks that you have made the right decision, and believes that the Baron would agree.

As he walks with you from the portal room through the library and back down to the courtyard, he has a request. 

"Please do not mention the Tower, or the portal to anyone. Its existence is a secret known only to a select few. Even the Baron does not know of it, although I understand that you will probably have to report on it to him on your return."



Tailspinner said:


> "Herr Bourn! Please to tell what you think know of what done to Netherworld? Also tell why think effect local? Perhaps knowledge help group decide."




Herr Bourn stops for a moment to think about the question. 

"I cannot be sure. Hopefully I will have a better answer in the morning." He pauses again, as if putting his thoughts in order.

"But I believe that the conditions we experienced were the result of an ritual of some sort. The ritual I believe would need to be around the physical location of one of the portals. It is my guess that whoever is responsible has located the Tower, and now they seek to isolate it."

[sblock=OOC]Can I get the following once you leave the residence:

1. Plans for the night and up until you arrive back at the residence in the morning. 
2. Three 1d20 rolls from each of you.
3. Your Skill check bonuses for any investigations you wish to make tonight. Gather Info, Perception and Sense Motive, anything else you think might come into play.

Can you also make sure that your character sheet is up to date. 

Edit: Well, there is no _Gather Info_ skill. Seems you will just have to get creative with what you have. [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 19, 2014)

Bayar moves through the evening's small-talk and pleasantly with all the subtlety of a battleship at a sailing regatta. 

Taking his leave at the first socially acceptable opportunity, he heads to the Duck Inn - rumoured to be one of the seedier places frequented by teamsters - for dinner (on the surface of it). Anyone who cares to join him is grudgingly invited along. 

[sblock=ooc]rolls are 9, 14, 6http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4437446/
Modifier for all quoted skills is +1

Character sheet is up to date, though not clear what is carried in the city and what is not. Let me know if this is needed.[/Sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

1. Eat & sleep.
2. 17, 4, 10
3. Perception +8

Sheet is up to date.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

1. Eat, mix it with the crowd sing a rousing bawdy bar song if that is the mod of the place, gather information then sleep

1a. make up a song 

1d20+10=20

1b. gather information (Diplomacy check)

1d20+7=13

2.  base d 20 rolls

1d20=10, 1d20=7, 1d20=3

3. perception check

1d20+6=21


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 20, 2014)

Ullara intends to replenish her healer's kit, gather her armor and weapons, get a decent meal and a bath for her and Bran both, because rolling around in the path hadn't been hygienic.  

She also wants to check a traveler's inn and see if anyone else has been having Netherworld problems, and what rumors/information people are saying.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Three rolls, 19, 15, 12.
No Diplomacy ranks, but Charisma check at +2.  And she has a friendly dog.  Everyone loves a friendly dog!  She can swap health advice (Heal +10) for traveler's tales, if that will help.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2014)

*Day Four, Evening, in the Ducal capitol of Hesse*

The even passes and information is easily gathered. None of those who have travelled the Netherworld in the last few days experienced anything unusual in the Netherworld, and none recall speaking to anyone who did. Different people, different places, the story is the same. No one get the feeling that anyone they talk to is hiding anything. The only tricky part of the conversations is avoiding too many questions in return. 

There are plenty of stories of Netherworld strangeness; a dust devil in the distance, spiders on the path, people being stung by bees from nowhere. But these are third hand, fourth hand. No one you speak to experienced them themselves, nor actually spoke to anyone who did directly.

In short, it seems that the disturbances in the Netherworld are, as best you can tell, limited to Herr Bourn's path.

[sblock=OOC]A long wait for nothing in particular. Can a negative result be a positive? 

Note anything else you want to do up until arriving (at first light?) back at Herr Bourn's[/sblock]

[sblock=Ullara]Your offers of healing are taken up by a number of people, although they for mostly mundane, but annoying afflictions. Even those you help, however, have nothing more interesting to add. 

A couple of time between the residence of Herr Bourne and the tavern you spot movement in the dark space of nearby buildings. Whatever it is is small, and it is gone almost as soon as you notice it. But at one point you catch a glimpse of rat like creature watching you intently. There is something about the the way it looks at you that makes the hairs on the back of your neck rise. The experience only lasts a instant; with a small nod in your direction, the creature disappears back into the darkness.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuan]A couples of time between the residence of Herr Bourne and the tavern you spot movement in the dark space of nearby buildings. Whatever it is is small, and it is gone almost as soon as you notice it.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2014)

Libros is not one for a night on the town. So after a dinner, he goes and does his bit of shopping (staff & floppy hat) then goes to bed with a good book.









*OOC:*


Day 4 evening Rolls (1d20=4, 1d20=11, 1d20=10)


----------



## Axel (Mar 23, 2014)

Disappointed at the lack of specifics, but completely unsurprised - impassable roads would be big news across the city - Bayar sees to his gear before turning in for the night. It simply wouldn't do to turn up at a palace in scuffed and dirty boots. For all his many faults, Bayar was a man who still took pride in his work. It showed by being several hours later to bed than any others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2014)

Jan prepares his attire with the magic of a cantrip, prestigigitation, to freshen his clothing, shining buckles and boots, repairing rips and tears. He washes himself with water and soap, then with a wave freshens the stale air in his room. He usually solizes until he is exhausted, but tonight he prepares early starting first by meditating on some peaceful vocalizations of serine landscapes in the lands of the fae, then mentally goingover his list of spells he can still cast. He then places in his mind the knowledge he has on geographical locations of cities, and the portal to get to every where.

Things are not adding up.  The were resisted greatly to get to the tower, not so to escape. 

The attacks only happen in and around this tower. Not any where else.

_*'This does not add up at all. Herr Bourne is under attack. We need to  help'*_ he thinks to himself. Having to come to a conclusion, he is finally ready for sleep.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2014)

*Day Five, The Small Hours of Morning, in the Baron's residence in the Ducal capitol of Hesse*

Back in the Baron's residence the seven of you have been provided a room in the roof above a dry store. Thick beams make movement around the room hazardous for the careless or distracted. A narrow set of steps leads up to the room from a small courtyard off the main house. At the top of the stairs pegs are set in a beam for coats and hats and so forth. There are eight cots in packed into the room, with barely a foot of space between them. They are comfortable enough however, with thick mattresses and  decent blanket. At the foot of each bed is a wooden box for personal belongings. A small iron brasier provides some heating for the room, although by early morning it has burnt down to embers.

[sblock=Thuan]You are woken from your sleep by a noise out of the ordinary. It is the small hours of the morning, an hour or so from sunrise. The room is dark, lit only by the faint glow of a quarter moon casting thin bars of light through the shutters on the windows. Perhaps you imagined it. You listen, but the house is silent, except for the sound of your breathing, and the familiar soft scuffling of a rat. Looking around you see Ullara is also awake. Perhaps you didn't imagine it.

As you swim clear of the fog of sleep and your eyes adjust to the darkness you spot movement along one of the beams. A rat, sniffing the air. No, two rats. The scuffling continues and the rats are joined by a few more. They pause, perhaps startled by the your movement. The sound of your breathing is loud in your ears. Then it is drowned out by the sound of hundreds rats boiling up the stairs and out if the ceiling and into the room.

OOC: You get one surprise round before we kick off.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ullara]You are woken from your sleep by a noise out of the ordinary. It is the small hours of the morning, an hour or so from sunrise. The room is dark, lit only by the faint glow of a quarter moon casting thin bars of light through the shutters on the windows. Perhaps you imagined it. You listen, but the house is silent, except for the sound of your breathing, and the familiar soft scuffling of a rat. Looking around you see Ullara/Thuan is also awake. Perhaps you didn't imagine it.

As you swim clear of the fog of sleep and your eyes adjust to the darkness you spot movement along one of the beams. A rat, sniffing the air. No, two rats. The scuffling continues and the rats are joined by a few more. They pause, perhaps startled by the your movement. The sound of your breathing is loud in your ears. Then it is drowned out by the sound of hundreds rats boiling up the stairs and out if the ceiling and into the room.

OOC: You get one surprise round before we kick off.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I am going to post this now as I am not sure when I might next get a chance. For that reason I am going to hand over to you most of the dice rolling.

To wake up: Perception Check - Hear Shouting/Combat - Automatic (except for Natural 1) or Automatic if shaken or struck. 

Roll for initiative once awake.

Once you awake you see the following: _The room is full of rats that boil up the stairs and across the floor. They pour from the ceiling, swarming along the beams and dropping down on those below them; biting scratching tearing._

Rat Swarm 
Initiative: 10
Armour Class: 14
Attack: Automatic hit, 1d6 damage

The room is in near darkness. For simplicity we will just use -4 to hit rather than the 20% 'miss chance' roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan springs to his feet and begins attacking the rats while screaming to the others. "Wake up!!! Rat attack!"

OOC:
Initiative: 10
Attack: 20 (unmodified)
Damage: 8
Thuan has the 'Blind Fight' feat, so I wasn't sure how that would effect his rolls. So I left it unmodified for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2014)

perception check to wake up
1d20+6=11
Jan yawns to wake the cobwebs out as he stands and grabs his rapier.

"Blast it! where did these things come from!. And in my small cloths at that!"









*OOC:*


darn you dog head!







move action: stand

initiative 1d20+2=17


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2014)

doghead said:


> The even passes and information is easily gathered. None of those who have travelled the Netherworld in the last few days experienced anything unusual in the Netherworld, and none recall speaking to anyone who did. Different people, different places, the story is the same. No one get the feeling that anyone they talk to is hiding anything. The only tricky part of the conversations is avoiding too many questions in return.
> 
> There are plenty of stories of Netherworld strangeness; a dust devil in the distance, spiders on the path, people being stung by bees from nowhere. But these are third hand, fourth hand. No one you speak to experienced them themselves, nor actually spoke to anyone who did directly.
> 
> ...



Ullara gathers her weapons and armor and supplies, as well as her patience and bravery, and goes to return to Herr Borne's.

[sblock=Other Things for the DM]Upon seeing the little rat-like creature, she sends Bran to try to find its scent, if not the creature entire.  She only wants to find it and see it in the light.  Is it a wizard's familiar?  A fellow druid's companion?  A shape-shifter?  An intelligent beast?  Rats do not stalk others, nor do they nod, so something peculiar is going on.  If someone is trying to gather information on her, she wants to know why and who.[/sblock]

----



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> You are woken from your sleep by a noise out of the ordinary. It is the small hours of the morning, an hour or so from sunrise. The room is dark, lit only by the faint glow of a quarter moon casting thin bars of light through the shutters on the windows. Perhaps you imagined it. You listen, but the house is silent, except for the sound of your breathing, and the familiar soft scuffling of a rat. Looking around you see Thuan is also awake. Perhaps you didn't imagine it.
> 
> As you swim clear of the fog of sleep and your eyes adjust to the darkness you spot movement along one of the beams. A rat, sniffing the air. No, two rats. The scuffling continues and the rats are joined by a few more. They pause, perhaps startled by the your movement. The sound of your breathing is loud in your ears. Then it is drowned out by the sound of hundreds rats boiling up the stairs and out if the ceiling and into the room.




Ullara knows that a pack of rats, sufficiently hungry, can cause an amazing amount of damage.  Hoping against hope that she can try to diffuse the situation, she murmurs the words of a spell and presses her hands to her throat.  Then she raises her voice in a chittering squeak of the rats' own language.

"Rat brethren, rat brethren, hold your tails and teeth!  What drives you into the open, away from your warm dens?  Come, let us not fight, for I know the value of your kind.  Please, depart this place in peace, and I will find something for your colony to eat, some tasty corn or wheat or seeds, something far more suited to your taste."

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Casting _speak with animals_ and got wild empathy check of 19 (rolled 15, with a +4, two from druid level, two from Charisma bonus)

After the surprise round, if this doesn't work and we clearly have to fight for our lives:
Init 6
Bran also wakes up (Perception roll 18)
Bran would hit for (15) for 5 dmg with his teeth
Ullara would also hit (13) for 6 dmg with her staff
And then both are going to try to retreat to the nearest point of exit.  Window, door, rooftop hatch, whatever's closest and least covered in rats.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2014)

*Day Five, the Baron's residence in the Ducal capitol of Hesse*

[sblock=Ullara - Earlier that Night.]Between Herr Bourn's residence and the tavern Ullara spots several rats. They are mostly on roofs and walls, clear of the ground and deep in shadows. They are elusive and quick. Bran is unable to flush any out into the open. Ullara never quite gets a clear view; she cannot say if they it is one rat, or many. But if it is one, it would have to move with great determination between sightings. But the behaviour seems abnormal. The idea that it is a rat familiar or companion, or an intelligent creature or shapeshifter could explain the behaviour. But the distance between sightings seems to suggest that there is more than one rat. But multiple familiars of companions? A nest of intelligent rat shape-shifters?[/sblock]





Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Ullara knows that a pack of rats, sufficiently hungry, can cause an amazing amount of damage.  Hoping against hope that she can try to diffuse the situation, she murmurs the words of a spell and presses her hands to her throat.  Then she raises her voice in a chittering squeak of the rats' own language.
> 
> "Rat brethren, rat brethren, hold your tails and teeth!  What drives you into the open, away from your warm dens?  Come, let us not fight, for I know the value of your kind.  Please, depart this place in peace, and I will find something for your colony to eat, some tasty corn or wheat or seeds, something far more suited to your taste."




Ullara actions elicit a small storm of squeaks and squeals, but the rats continue to swarm into the room without interruption, and proceed to attack with vigour.

[sblock=Ullara]The rats respond with derision and mockery to Ullara's request. Their rejection is immediate, without consideration. Ullara is struck by two things. First, the responses of the rats are wrong. Animal thoughts are simple and reactive; fight, flight, eat, sleep. But mockery and derision? Second, it is as if all the rats, while speaking with their own voices, are of one mind, one intention uninterested in consideration.

Ullara doesn't have time to consider it, the rats press. But the feeling that the answer is there in her mind somewhere, if she just had time to think on it, remains.

OOC: Give me three checks. The answer lies in the realm of unnatural animal weirdness, old magic, ancient spirits, that sort of thing. I will leave you to select the skills/abilities/whatever you want to apply to each check. Cook up a combination you think might unlock the answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2014)

doghead said:


> [sblock=Ullara]The rats respond with derision and mockery to Ullara's request. Their rejection is immediate, without consideration. Ullara is struck by two things. First, the responses of the rats are wrong. Animal thoughts are simple and reactive; fight, flight, eat, sleep. But mockery and derision? Second, it is as if all the rats, while speaking with their own voices, are of one mind, one intention uninterested in consideration.
> 
> Ullara doesn't have time to consider it, the rats press. But the feeling that the answer is there in her mind somewhere, if she just had time to think on it, remains.
> 
> OOC: Give me three checks. The answer lies in the realm of unnatural animal weirdness, old magic, ancient spirits, that sort of thing. I will leave you to select the skills/abilities/whatever you want to apply to each check. Cook up a combination you think might unlock the answer.[/sblock]




[sblock=Ullara's thoughts]Ullara wracks her brain for what could these rats truly be.  She tries to recall old hunter's stories of the strange encounters they'd had in their lifetime (Survival 22), old traveler's tales she's heard on the road (Knowledge geography 16), and the fickle nature of sentient beings as opposed to the simplicity of animals (Sense Motive 16).[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 26, 2014)

*Eban the Deaf*

Eban had kept to himself for the most part.  His actions were that of trying to discern just what Arora had imparted to him. He had been healed, his wounds closed and no longer hurting. This was her doing, as the feeling that she imparted to him was one of safety for now.  For the evening, he looks around the nearby houses, but stays near to where they had been sent to deliver the letter.

As they sleep, he dreams, oblivious to the happenings (Perception Result = 4).

OOC - Three D20 rolls = 16,5,2.  Also, sorry, was out of town and forgot to take iPad to post anything.  Back in town now and ready to get eaten by rats!


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2014)

*Round One, night, in the roof above the dry store room, The Baron's Residence*

Jan scrambles to his feet. Despite still being in his small clothes, he manages to kill a number of rats, stomping them underfoot or smacking them against walls or beams.

With lightning fast movements, Thuan proceeds to dispatch rats with brutal efficiency, snapping spines and bursting organs with precise blows from hands and feet.

The rats swarm over beds of those both awake and asleep. The attack with utter disregard for their own safety, a frenzy of bitting and scratching. Out of the darkness they climb up legs or hurl themselves from beams. No one manages to escape being bloodied. 

Bayar, if not fully awake before, is now. Despite the rude awakening, he still manages to kill a number of rats.

Ullara considers her options. There are three. The stairs down. The two small windows mid way along the wall. A hatch in the floor, opening to the storage room below. The stairs are definitely the easiest. The windows are small and would require climbing through, leaving Ullara defenceless as she does so. They would also put her on the roof, steeply sloping and a good 15-20 feet above the ground. Bran would have to be assisted out onto the roof, and would struggle to avoid falling. The drop beneath the hatch likewise will be around 15 feet, unless there are stores stacked below it. There is a hook set in a beam above the hatch, but no pulley or rope attached to it at this time.

Meanwhile, Bran makes short work the nearest rats with his powerful jaws and savage shakes of his head, tossing dead and bloody rats left and right.

Libros is woken by the savage attack of the rats. He manages to scramble to his feet, and knock a few away, but does no harm to them.

Eban, also woken by the attack, manages to kill a few of the filthy creatures.

The room stinks of damp rat fur, blood, and rat piss.

[sblock=OOC]
*Ullara's options*. 
Ullara still has her Round 1 move action in hand.
1. Stairs 2 move actions to reach top of stairs. 1 more to exit building. 
2. Window: 1 move action to reach window. 1 full round to exit. 1 move action to assist Bran (if he jumps unassisted, he risks disappearing right off the edge off the roof.
3. Hatch: 1 full action to reach and to open (move action with successful Perception check to spot rope pull to lift the hatch DC 10, -4 darkness penalty applies). Free action just to jump (and hope) or full action to climb down and drop. Perception DC 10 to spot rope (Ullara remembers seeing it somewhere close to the hatch. -4 for darkness applies). 1 move action to retrieve and tie off. 1 move action to slide down the rope (no falling damage).

*Note*:
A number of people didn't post attack actions. Maybe waiting for the surprise round to play out? Anyway, to move things along I inserted a simple attack action in each case.

*Character ... Initiative - Wounds Suffered
* Notes
* Attack/Dam*
Jan .... 17 - Wounds 6 
* (Attack 15/Dam 2)
Thuan .. 10 - Wounds 6
* Blindfight (half darkness penalties)
* Attack 20/Dam 8
Rats ... 10 - Wounds 2+8+6+5+4
* Auto Hit/Damage 1d6
Bayer .. 09 - Wounds 3
* (Attack 15/Dam 6)
Ullara . 06 - Wounds 3
* Attack 13/Miss
Bran . 06 - Wounds 4
* Attack 15/Dam 5
Libros . (05) - Wounds 2
* Natural 1 Perception, woken by attack
* Attack 3/Miss
Eban ... (05) - Wounds 5
* woken by attack
* (Attack 15/Dam 4)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

doghead said:


> [sblock]
> *Note*:
> A number of people didn't post attack actions. Maybe waiting for the surprise round to play out? Anyway, to move things along I inserted a simple attack action in each case.
> 
> ...




ooc: I was indeed waiting out the surprise round.

Jan grabs his long sword and attempts to stab as many as possible, not really caring of the raucatius squealing of the dying rats, however the tough rubbery hide of the vermin evades his limited skill and strength.

1d20+1=10, 1d8=8

this however is starting to help him recall a verse of a poem.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 30, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara considers her options for less than a second - She can't leave Bran to fend for himself, and would have difficulty lifting him onto the roof, or help him land from a long drop.  She calls for Bran to "Heel!" and heads for the stairs, her staff in her hand to help her fend off more rats.

"The stairs!" she calls loudly, hoping the others will hear her, and alert Eban if they did.  "We can get out from the stairs!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2014)

Jan tries to get Eban's attention and points to the stairs.


----------



## Axel (Mar 30, 2014)

Bayar, standing stark naked with his sword in hand and a small trickle of blood running down his leg from the fast-accumulating bites took up Ullara's cries. "Cut a path to the stairs, or we be eaten for breakfast!" he bellowed, swiping in a low arc against a group of rats that looked like they were setting for a charge. 

Holding his sword in both hands, like a great sword, low and in front he started to clear a path to the stairs. 

[Sblock=rolls]
Atk: 1d20+7=19http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4451675/
Damage (wielding 2 handed since another combat without gear!): 1d8+5=7http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4451686/[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2014)

Jan will grab his kit and start cutting


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2014)

*Round One conclusion and Round Two, in the Roof room, The Baron's Residence*

*Round One*

Ullara makes a decision. Summoning Bran, she moves for the stairs. 

*Round Two*

Jan stabs at shadows in the darkness, but is unable to do any damage to the swarm. 

Thuan, perhaps distracted by calls to flee, loses his focus and lethality

The rats continue their frenzied attack, inflicting more damage to everyone in the room. Then its over. Like a wave that has thrown itself against the rocks, suddenly its form is lost and its is energy spent. It falls away in foaming disorder. Some rats freeze, others fall from the beams, some wonder around in aimless circles. A few, then a few more, then the majority, flee for the safety of corners, exits and darkness. A river of rats flows down the stairs.

[sblock=Ullara]Moments before the swarm seems to lose all form and focus, a rat turns to look directy at Ullara. It eyes her with that same intensity of the rats earlier that night. Then another, and another. One by one they squeak at Ullara. "This is!" "Over yet!" "Not!" "Just!" "It has!" "Begun!"  "Get you!" "We will!" "Time!" "Next!"[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
*Initiative/Wounds Suffered
* Notes
* Attack/Dam*
Jan .... 17/Wounds 6+2 
* Attack 10/Dam -
Thuan .. 10/Wounds 6+6
* Blindfight (half darkness penalties)
* (Attack 06/Dam - Attack 09/-)
Rats ... 10 Wounds 25
* Auto Hit/Damage 1d6

Feel free to keep killing rats if you wish, but I figured that I would give those who haven't acted a chance to reassess.

Bayer .. 09/Wounds 3+3
* 
Ullara . 06/Wounds 3+3
* 
Bran ... 06/Wounds 4+3
* 
Libros . (05) Wounds 2+6
* 
Eban ... (05) Wounds 5+2
* [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 4, 2014)

Ulaan rubs at her wounds, and Bran's too, her mouth in a grim line as the rats retreat.  She waits until they have gone before speaking, fighting against the pain.  She'll have to use magic to heal herself later, if she intends to travel at all tomorrow.

"They were sent.  Someone imbued them with some kind of malevolent intelligence and sent them after us.  They'll come again; they've sworn it," she says.  She takes a few minutes to clean out both her and Bran's wounds before binding them up.  "Come, let me tend to you all, rat bites tend to fester if left untouched."  She'll tend to anyone who comes to her.  "Someone is watching us.  We'll need to be on the lookout for more rat eyes upon us, and be vigilant about our sleeping places from now on."


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2014)

*Day Five, early morning,  in the Roof room, The Baron's Residence*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Ulaan rubs at her wounds, and Bran's too, her mouth in a grim line as the rats retreat.




Bran fidgets in Ullara grip, growling softly. He twists one way then another, his attention drawn by something down the stairs. His ears are cocked and he sniffs the air. 

[sblock=Ullara]With the Speak with Animals spell still in effect, Ullara hears more than a just a growl. "Blood. Dying creature. Pain noises. Sickharmful smell. Badness."

It occurs to Ullara that she was awake when she first noticed the rats. Something else had woken her first.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC - Perception (hearing) DC 24]From the courtyard below you hear a soft moaning, interrupted by short bursts of scuffling[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 4, 2014)

Ullara suddenly stiffens and bolts upright.  "Sweet gods, the rats were in the courtyard first.  We have to get down there!"  She suits words to action, quickly grabs her staff and bounds down the stairs with Bran to see what's the matter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2014)

1d20+6=17
Jan does not percieve any thing further amiss, but follows Ullara as her instincts are to be trusted


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2014)

*Day five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

Bran bounds down the stairs followed by Ullara and Jan. The hound proceeds to work his way back and forth across the courtyard, zeroing in whatever has got his attention. Eventually he comes to a halt in front of a pile of canvas next to some boxes in a in a dark corner. He barks softly a couple of times.

Beneath the canvas is Sour, one of the serving boys. Lying nearby is a wicker basket of tinder and small branches. Sour's job in the morning, before the rest of house rises, is to restock the fires in preparation for cooking breakfast and warming water. Even in the pale moonlight, his face is bone white and covered with a sheen of sweat. His features are frozen in a rictus grin and his eyes enormous. There are several dark stains marking his coat, and he lies in a dark slick of viscous blood. He appears all but dead until he spasm violently for a brief period, making small whimpering noises as he does so, before falling still again.

Those who move close enough to touch the boy notice there is, mingled in with the smell of blood and piss and , a bitter acidic smell coming from the wounds.

*Note:* The Baron's residence is shaped like a broad H. The front is for family and display, the back is for servants and work. Stables, storage and servant rooms are all off the back courtyard. The back courtyard is ordered, but still quite crowded. There is a well, a woodpile, a wagon, ramp access to the cellars and even a small smithy. The bottom of the courtyard is closed off by a wall, on the other side of which is a street. A stout gate allows access though to the street. The wall is about 15 feet high. The outside of the wall is smooth enough to make climbing a challenge. Along the insides, however, there are plenty of things stacked nearby to make climbing out reasonably straight forward.

[sblock=Healing DC 14]The boy is dying of his wounds (negative hp - two stab wounds). But has also been poisoned, which is destroying his ability to stabilise (ie CON damage). To treat the poison it will take as long as a character needs to get make 3 successful Heal checks vs DC14. One check is allowed per round, he dies after 5 rounds). You can reduce the DC by 2 if you have a source of light. Characters can assist each other. They cannot stack or add separate checks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception  DC 16]The courtyard is otherwise empty.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC 22]The flat horizon of the wall is broken by a single dark finger pointing at the sky. It glints dully in the moonlight.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2014)

"Light!" Ullara says urgently.  "Light now, or he dies before another minute's passed.  He's wounded unto death and poisoned."  She throws all her hard-won skill into purging the wounds of poison and bolstering the boy's slim resources to let him fight the poison.  She's too focused on Sour to notice anything else, and counts on Bran to be her eyes.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Made the initial Heal check with a 24, then a 28, then a 14, then a 23.  Both Bran and Ullara didn't see anything worth noting other than the boy.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2014)

immediately Jan summons light centered on his left hand.

healing:
1d20+1=12

perception
1d20+6=26

He kneals down at the side of the boy only to happen to glance up. "What's that on the back wall" he points to a spot with his long sword in his right hand at some shadow on the wall.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2014)

*Day five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

In the circle of radiance created by Jan's spell, Ullara fights with ferocious intensity to save the boy. The poison isn't strong, but the boy is terribly weak and close to death. It a tense half minute as Ullara attempts to help the boy overcome the effects of the poison so she can stabilise him. He has two deep stab wounds in the front torso, struck from low, that continue to ooze blood respite the boy's almost non-existant heartbeat. Its a close run thing, with the boy a hair's breadth away from death before Ullara is able to pull him back. The boy will live, but someone else will have to stoke the fires for a while. 

Bran circles around the courtyard, sniffing. Eventually his nose goes down and his tail up. He works his way around the courtyard stopping at the wall beneath the spot Jan just pointed out. He grunts another bark, before trotting back to Ullara and to commence sniffing around all over again.

From the door leading to the kitchen a light emerges, followed by the cook bearing a candle. "Whats going on? Where is Sour? He needs to get the fires stoked if anyone is to get any breakfast this morning."


----------



## Axel (Apr 6, 2014)

After the rats sudden dispersal, and the dog's quick exit to the courtyard, Bayar took the time to dress and started buckling his armour on. There were enough people in hand to deal with anything that might still be in the courtyard, and Ullara had him worried about what else might be on it's way. _Attacked by rats in bed! That be a new one, I not be sure I know anybody who can say that. _

ooc: Sorry for the delay. Back from the wedding weekend, catching up on all the games now. Strapping a breastplate (and pants) on takes 4 mins, or 1 minute if anyone helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2014)

ooc - 

Just realized: Healing was a 12, so if it helps to give an aid another, can we count it as such?

if so . . . . .

Jan will speak of what he knows to assist the boy's rescue.

"Sour has been struck with the most hanious of wounds! he is poisened and hovers yet near death." he says to the awakened cook.


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2014)

*Day five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence and the room above the store*

The cook nearly faints upon hearing Jan's terrible pronouncement. But she rallies and hustles over to where Sour lies motionless.

She fires off numerous questions at *Ullara* while she comforts the boy. "What happened? Will he be all right? Who did this? Is it safe now?"

"Stop standing around like a popinjay and waving that sword and go and get some help," she tells Jan, "Bang on a few doors and get some of the men out here. We will move the boy to the kitchens were its warm."

[sblock=Ullara]Ullara's Speak spell still lingers; "Man. Beast. Badness. Fresh. Gone now. Fading. Climb here." Although she doesn't need the spell to get the gist.[/sblock]

*Bayar*, meanwhile, pulls on his armour.

OOC: It will take Jan a minute or so to wake and gather a few people.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2014)

"Poisoned, by who or what, I'm not certain right now.  Enough of that!  Jan, Bran found traces of whoever did this.  He climbed over the wall, right there where he's pointing!" Ullara says, pointing at her dog, who's staring at one place of the wall.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2014)

Jan does as he is told until Bayer is ready banging on doors with his sword hilt to wake them. When Bayar is ready He wll join the fighter to search the spot where he saw the shadow.


----------



## Axel (Apr 8, 2014)

Encased in good Hessian steel again, Bayar clumped down the stairs to where Ullara and Jan were. Ullara looked busy, tending to a small boy who was either wounded or will. Jan looked to be dithering, possibly not properly awake yet. Either way, Bayar soon catches up on the situation, the early morning light and shadows making him look more imposing than normal. 

"I be going to fetch the guards Jan. We be searching outside, though I be sending the old one here to look. You be waking the others. Mebbe some be hearing what happened. "


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2014)

"Well, I saw where a shadow stood on the wall when we got here. I woke up some of the household already. I can spend a bit of time to don my armor and maybe you can wake a few guards, meanwhile. That way there are two of us seasoned fighters with the guards.


----------



## Axel (Apr 9, 2014)

Bayar was already on his way to where he knew the guards slept. "Be wary of old men with swords Jan. Not many be growing old by being stupid."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2014)

"Errp, um, well, yes, there is that." A wry smile forms on his lips as he figures out how to pull  his foot out of his mouth.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2014)

*Day five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

A few minutes later members of the household staff have been woken and gathered and Sour is being attended to. When the Baron is away (as he is now) the household guards consist of a number of ex-soldier types among the staff who double up as guards when necessary. Most of them served in the Baron's enterprise at one time or another. Their weapons are simple, but well maintained. None of them bother with attempting to get into armour at this stage.

Most of those woken heard nothing. One or two did hear something at various times, but put it down to goings on in the street, and chose to ignore it. One of the stable hands does mention seeing more than the usual number of rats around the coach passage that allows the access for the coaches from the rear courtyard around to the front of the house.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 9, 2014)

Eban moved along if only to watch what was going on.  He was still a bit confused about the whole mess, but noted that the boy seemed to have a sickness inside him.  Poison.  He quickly casts the quick cantrip with but a thought, examining the poison closely.  He tries to take stock of anything that would help identify it again, just in case.  As the boy is healed, (I will Aid Another on the attempts as well) Eban notes that the dog seems to have found something else.

Moving to the location, Eban checks for any signs of the poison again. (Detect Poison, to see if there are any traces of it here)  He continues to do so, casually glancing towards the house hold as he continues to scan all about.  You never know, as this could have been an inside job, with how quickly things went sour.

He wonders if a healing spell would be needed, as he examines the wounds on the boy.

OOC - From what I gather, nobody made use of his spells, so he is still at 2/5 left for the day.  I still see this as the same day that they traveled through the portal, so he used spells at the tower.  No chance to refill them yet.  Unless this is now morning, where he would have refilled - please clarify if spells per day are now reset.  If indeed back up to full spells per day, then he will use one on the boy.  It's his nature...

Also, taking 20 on the Detect Poison, to get the time needed for a DC 20 Wisdom Check to verify the type of poison used. Will likely need it for future reference  

And, again, sorry for the delay, it's been a rough few weeks.


----------



## Axel (Apr 9, 2014)

Impatient and frustrated at the lack of useful information from the household staff, Bayar stalks off down the coach passage in a foul mood. He was looking for anything that might help, though that hope was fading fast. _Might be that a street boy saw something these fools did not..._


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

*Eban's* efforts reveal no more indication of poison other than that on Sour. 

The Oracle requires a couple of minutes of uninterrupted time with Sour in order to try and identify the poison. The household staff are keen to move him to the kitchen but are willing to wait in exchange for some healing.

[sblock=Eban]I don't think anyone has used any Healing spells on the wounds suffered. None have been cast on Sour. It is a new day for the purpose of spells.

The poison is a mix of Deathblade and some form of snake venom similar to Black Adder Venom. It is not a poison Eban is familiar with. Its not a common compound. But Eban has learnt enough to be able to recognise it again.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*



Axel said:


> Impatient and frustrated at the lack of useful information from the household staff, Bayar stalks off down the coach passage in a foul mood. He was looking for anything that might help, though that hope was fading fast. _Might be that a street boy saw something these fools did not..._




Bayar walks the length of the coach passage, a servant shadowing him with a lantern. The household staff are nothing if not well trained. It all seems pointless until Bayar notices a crate set against one wall. The ground beneath it is scuffed, the crate has been dragged away from the wall and then pushed back. Behind the crate is a small, stout door about 3 feet high. Or not so stout as Bayar notices, the timber around the hinges has been scratched away and the door is loose, held in place with mud and small stones. 

[sblock=OOC]Perception check made.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2014)

"Pass the light here" Bayar says, his annoyance evaporating in an instance.  "What this door be for, and where it be going?"

As the servant passes the lantern over, Bayar crouches down to open the door and see what might be beyond.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*



Axel said:


> "Pass the light here" Bayar says, his annoyance evaporating in an instance.  "What this door be for, and where it be going?"




"Cellars. Storage for barrels and stuff mostly. But the room kept flooding and so it ain't used no more. Hasn't been for years and years now."

The door pulls away easily, falling off more than opening, revealing a ramp (the sort designed for shifting barrels and boxes) descending into the darkness of the room below. The smell of damp, still water and neglect wafts from the darkness. The ramp shows evidence of recent use, the accumulated crude scraped way along most of its length.

The room below, from what Bayar can see of it from the top of the ramp, is about 30 feet by 20 feet and high enough for a man to stand in. The torchlight reflects off pools of still water on the floor. There is a door at one end, to Bayar's left.


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2014)

"And where the door on the other side be going?" 

After the servant answers, Bayar stands and days "You be bringing something very big and heavy to block this door. This door be where Sour's attacker come into the house.  A man with a light be in the passage too, if there be time to spare him."

With that, Bayar returns to the courtyard to tell the others of what he found.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara will place her hands on the boy, Sour, and brush them gently over his wounds, feeling the heat of healing magic sealing them and steady the boy's weakness.  If he wakens, she will say, "Hush, hush, you're all right.  The rats are gone, they're gone."  Once he's been calmed and soothed and taken a moment to get himself together, she will ask him, gently, "Sour, what did you see?"

OOC:  Cure light wounds, rolled a 7 for a total of 9 healing to Sour.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*



Axel said:


> "And where the door on the other side be going?"




"Um, another room ..., a cellar. Another cellar as well, I mean." The man, a little flustered by the questions, struggles to recall the details. 

"It ... When the cellar was abandoned ... that cellar, I mean. Well the other cellar didn't flood, but they decided to move the whole lot to the other wing of the house. So the other cellar, the one through the door was abandoned as well. The last time I saw it it was filled with old furniture. You know, stuff that wasn't needed. You couldn't even get to it now, the stairs leading up to the ground floor are stuffed with stuff as well. No one has been down there in years."



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Ullara will place her hands on the boy, Sour, and brush them gently over his wounds, feeling the heat of healing magic sealing them and steady the boy's weakness.  If he wakens, she will say, "Hush, hush, you're all right.  The rats are gone, they're gone."  Once he's been calmed and soothed and taken a moment to get himself together, she will ask him, gently, "Sour, what did you see?"




Sour stares up at Ullara, wide eyed with fright. It takes some effort to calm him, but with gentle patience Ullara succeeds. "It wasn't no rats," Sour says eventually. "Was a man that stabbed me. With a mangy beard and an ugly as scar under his left eye. He was hiding in the dark by the wood pile. Surprised me before I could even think to say nothing. Came out of the darkness like a bat. Held his hand over my mouth until I couldn't say a word. I couldn't move Miss. Couldn't scream or fight or run away. Just lay there looking at the stars looking down on me like waiting for me to die.

"Then he covers me up. I couldn't see nothing then. But I could hears him nearby. I couldn't see or moves, but I could hears. He waited for a while. Then he starts panting like a man running, and muttering under his breath. Like those crazy people taking to himself. Stuff about it just beginning and not being over until next time. Something like that. Then he was gone. Heard him cross the courtyard, then climb on the wagon maybe. Them sideboards always squeak like when you climb up."

The wagon is parked along the wall that separates the courtyard from the street. 

[sblock=OOC]Gather Info Check made for Ullara (with synergies from SenseMotive and Healing/Prof Herbalist for bedside manner/calming influence.)

7 HP recovered is enough to remove Sour from negative hp territory. If Eban chooses to cast an additional healing, it will return him to near full hp's.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 13, 2014)

Bayar hears the first part of Sour's story as he clumps closer, then stands and listens to the rest. "I be thinking this man be coming from the old flooded cellar over there. Be looking like boxes moved around and other things."

He sighed, scratching the back if his neck. "We not be having time for a manhunt. We be late to Herr Bourne's house already..."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2014)

Libros comes down the stairs from the party's lodging into the courtyard. He is looking much neater than usual: normally he doesn't pay much attention to his appearance but today is robe is looking clean and pressed. "Sorry I took so long" he says "my robe was covered in rat droppings and there was no way I was going to wear it in that state."









*OOC:*


Guests have departed after a good holiday. Wife still coughing her head off but is much better


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2014)

Ullara stares at Libros, her eyes wide, and her face a little bit pale.  "Libros," she says, her voice even, very quiet, her inflection unchanging.  "The man who stabbed Sour here with a poison knife is hiding in that wagon right over there."  She whispers, "Thank you, Sour.  You're very brave."  She'll remand him into the care of the servants and rise with her staff, Bran at her side.  "Before he escapes," she says, in the same, low, quiet, even tone.  "Bran," she says, gesturing to the wagon.  "Seek."  And then steps close, her staff raised to strike if the man breaks cover.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2014)

*OOC:*


I think Jan is still with every one, so . . . . .







Jan starts with a childs poem called out during a hide and seek like game, where the group seeks and the one runs around singing the rhyme. 

Aid the party with Bardic performance

bardic performance [00000 00]


----------



## Axel (Apr 14, 2014)

"He still be there? I thought he be over the wall by now?" Bayar frowns, then draws his sword and stalks over to the cart, laying a hand on the tarpaulin. 

With a glance over his shoulder at the others, Bayar yanks the cover back and brings his sword up to the guard position.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2014)

Jan follows Bayar to have his back as well as to keep him in the range of his vocal effects.


----------



## doghead (Apr 15, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Bran," she says, gesturing to the wagon.  "Seek."  And then steps close, her staff raised to strike if the man breaks cover.




Bran bounds back to the cart. He hustles around the wheels, nose down, a few times, but his attention is most held by the wall. He leaps up, fore paws against the wall, sniffing the air below the object Jan spotted earlier.



Axel said:


> "He still be there? I thought he be over the wall by now?" Bayar frowns, then draws his sword and stalks over to the cart, laying a hand on the tarpaulin.
> 
> With a glance over his shoulder at the others, Bayar yanks the cover back and brings his sword up to the guard position.




The cart is empty. 

Largely unnoticed, the household Steward has arrived in the courtyard. He is a large man, once muscular but now less so. He wears a heavy cloak over his nightgown, and a wool nightcap over his balding head. He walks with a slight limp, the legacy of an old wound. Like most of the staff he was a member of the Baron's Enterprise. A good enough soldier, but a better quartermaster and organiser it was discovered after his wound took him off the field.

"Seems to me that dog hunts just fine?" he growls. "So then why be you standing around here and not running the killer to ground? 

"Get them anything they need." This comment is directed at his staff, rather than the party members in the courtyard.

"An attack on the Baron's staff is an attack on the Baron. I won't stand for it. And you are wasting time." This is directed back at the party. "Run him down and bring him to me, alive preferably, before the city wakes up and destroys any trail left behind."

[sblock=Jan]Which Bardic Performance - Counter-song? Distraction? Fascinate? Inspire Courage? Inspire Courage seems the only one appropriate, but doesn't really fit the post. Were you thinking of Inspire Competence (3rd level)?


Scott DeWar said:


> Jan starts with a childs poem called out during a hide and seek like game, where the group seeks and the one runs around singing the rhyme.
> 
> Aid the party with Bardic performance
> 
> bardic performance [00000 00]



[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2014)

[sblock=Doghead] 



Spoiler



expletive delete


 er, Dang it! Never mind. I keep forgetting I ain't got that yet[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 16, 2014)

Bayar stood and stared at the Steward for a long second. The man had no authority over him. And his allegiance was to the Chancellor in any case, not the Baron. Still, they were in the Baron's house and it would make life much easier for everyone if he just bent like a tree in a storm. He nodded at the Steward. "We be expected soon at Herr Borne's house. Best be sending a boy so we not be missed. And be keeping an eye on the old cellar in the passageway. Be likely he came in that way."

With nothing more to add, Bayar trotted upstairs to retrieve his shield and water skin. Slinging them both over his back as a way of indicating to authorities he was not an immediate threat, water skin first to cushion the inevitable chafing, he sighed. Today was going to be a long day... As an afterthought he retrieved the other letters they were carrying and brought them along too. 

Back in the courtyard, he climbed onto the cart, his armoured bulk causing it to creak and groan, and peered over the wall. "Right then, who be coming out today?" he said, heaving himself up onto the wall before dropping over the other side. "Ullara, bring the dog around. He be our best chance I be thinking."


----------



## doghead (Apr 16, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

The Steward returns Bayar's stare with equanimity born from experience with soldiers. 

From the cart flatbed the top of the wall is about at arms reach. Bayar can see how a nimble man might scramble up an over. But a fully armoured one will have a tough job hauling himself up and over. Bayar would struggle, and Bran would have to be tossed. Fortunately, there is a gate leading through to the street.

The up side of Bayar's excursion to the top of the wagon is that reason for the iron spike (for that it what it is jammed between some stones at the top of the wall) becomes apparent; a rope could be hooked around it allowing descent down the other side. Which would be particularly useful as the exterior wall is much smoother that the interior, and likely en-spelled (which is probably not a real word) to make climbing difficult.

[sblock=OOC] Keep in mind that while Bayar, Eban, Jan and Libros work for the Chancellor, the Chancellor works for the Baron. While the Chancellor outranks the Steward, the Steward outranks the PC's. Can the Steward order the PC's around, well that would require waiting until push came to shove, and seeing what the outcome was [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2014)

Libros is ready to cast a _Sleep_ spell at the wagon when he notices that Bran is not particularly interested in it. So he relaxes, stay alert and waits for Bran to flush their quarry.

Once it looks like the attacker left over the wall Libros addresses the steward "I'm not very good at climbing wall, so would like to leave by the gate if you don't mind"

Libros then waits for Bayar to get his equipment and the others to get ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2014)

"I am not so good either, but I will give it a go."

Jan follows over the wall to keep from leaving a party member exposed and alone in these weird times.


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2014)

Bayar puts a hand on Jan's shoulder before he jumped over the wall. "I be going around. This man be having a long start, so there be no need for haste."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2014)

" 'k. Just wanted to keep you safe.Someone needs to watch over you" Jan says with a wink and a grin.


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2014)

"Be that so?" Bayar replied with a grin. "If you be watching out for everyone we be doing away with priests and gods the , eh?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ullara Halx - female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara curses quietly and urges Bran to go around the wall with Bayar and Jan.  "Seek, Bran," she urges him.  "Find this man and his poison.  Seek!"

The near-killer could be long-gone by now, or gone to ground like a rat in his hole.  She would have words to say to him if they met, and none of them would be, "Spirits bless."


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2014)

*Day Five, Morning, in the courtyard of the Baron's residence*

The gate from the courtyard is opened, opening a way for Bran and those following him into the street beyond. Its quiet and dark. There are almost no lights on in any widows. While the sky is beginning to lighten, visibility is only a couple of hundred yards before everthing disoves into murky grey and black shadows. The street, what you can see of it, is almost deserted. To the left a drunken reveller stumbles his weary way into the gloom (150 yards). To the right, two men slowly haul a heavily loaded cart slowly up the incline towards the gate (110 yards).

Bran, nose down and tail up, picks up the scent and heads right.

[sblock=OOC]As Bran doesn't have Track trick, this is a "push" DC 25. DC for tracking by scent increase by 2 for every hour, but as this is a slowly awaking city, which will get increasingly busy as dawn approaches, DC will increase by 2 in 25 minutes, then 2 more 20 minutes after that, then 2 more 15 minutes after that, then 2 more every ten minutes after that. I'll give you the first Track check.

How fast are you moving - Walk, Hustle or Run? Faster than a Hustle and the tracking gets harder.

As with the gnoll chase, I am going to allow you to burn Attributes for a +4 check bonus. You can choose any attribute. The attribute damage is temporary and can be recovered by rest (1 hour full rest per point burnt). If you have any questions, throw them into the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2014)

*Ullara Halx - female human druid with dog companion Bran.*

Ullara knows they haven't practiced this together, usually preferring to swap skill for hunter's meat and letting Bran get his own meals, but she's seen other druids and other hunters course their hounds, and she knows the theory, if not the practice.  She coaxes Bran gently, putting every scrap of memory into it, and follows her faithful companion towards the cart.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Made the first check exactly and precisely, at 25.  I'm going to have to burn attributes like a bonfire to make this work if this goes on too long - I only have a +7, and it was purely to the virtue of rolling an 18 that I made the check.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2014)

*OOC:*


let's make this an aid another . . . . .







1d20+5=11

Jan looks around and realizes he is out of his league in trying to help the fighter, so he puts his knowledge into tracking to help the dog and  his pet human.


----------



## Axel (May 1, 2014)

Bayar is pleased the dog can track. It certainly looked and acted more as a pet yesterday than a hunting dog. Still, he had to dog trot to keep up with the others and would soon sweating despite the early morning air. 

After the dog heads right, Bayar calls out to the two men as the group closes the distance towards them. "Be keeping your space! What be on your cart so early?"

[Sblock=ooc]
No actions for now, things seem under control. Will have to "jog" (x3 movement) to keep pace with everyone else. [/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2014)

however fast the dog is moving that is as fast as Jan will move.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2014)

Ullara and Bran will be Hustling, because the villain already has a head start, and there's no time to waste!


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2014)

*Day Five, Before daybreak, In the Streets of the city*

Bran eagerly sets off down the street. Nose to the ground he jerks left and right as he follows the scent. Occasionally he slows, sniffing madly be for setting off again. Occasionally he bonds forwards eating up the distance. He passes the two men with the cart with hardly a sniff. 

The two men slow for a moment to watch the dog work his way down the street followed by a motley collection of characters. Despite the darkness, it is light enough for them to see that the characters are armed at least, reason enough to follow Bayar's direction and keep to their side of the street. To his challenge they make no response, but something is muttered between them. Probably less than flattering and better not heard. 

At the first junction Bran slows for a moment, circles around, then shoots down a narrow alley. It soon becomes apparent that the assassin is sticking to the back alleys and streets working his way down parallel to the larger roads. The general direction takes the party down hill, away from the residences of the town's wealthier citizens and towards the more crowded district surrounding the docks along the river. 

For those following Bran's pace is one that they can match, but only for a while. After a minute it the effort is starting to tell on you. You won't be able to keep this up for much longer without a serious effort.

[sblock=OOC]May I have two d20 rolls as well as your Perception, Stealth and Sense Motive Check bonuses in each post from here.

Assuming that the Assassin is waking, you are closing the distance between you at a rate of about 500ft a minute and he would have been about 4500 feet ahead when you started.

Bran is hustling, moving at 80ft/round. To match this means characters have to Run(x3) which they can sustain for CON rounds. Then they have to make a CON Check vs DC10 +1/Round after the first. You may burn ATTRIBUTES here (-1 to Attribute for +4 check bonus). Failure means the character is puffed, and has to stop and rest for a minute (Walk only).

So, decide how many Rounds you wish to keep Running and make your rolls.
i.e. Bob CON 12 (+1)
Round 12: No Check
Round 13: 1d20+1=13 vs 10 (pass). 
Round 14: 1d20+1=16 vs 11 (pass). 
Round 15: 1d20+1=09 vs 12 (fail) - Bob slows to a walk.

What do you do when one of the others can't run any more and slows?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2014)

So, decide how many Rounds you wish to keep Running and make your rolls.
**not sure**

What do you do when one of the others can't run any more and slows?
**not sure**

Con: 11

The rolls:

#1
1d20=3
#2
1d20=8
*Perception* +6
1d20+6=26
*Stealth *+7
1d20+7=23
*Sense Motive* +1
1d20+1=11


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2014)

Libros runs after Bran, doing his best to keep up.









*OOC:*


_Perception:_ (+3), _Stealth:_ (+2) _Sense Motive Bonus:_ (+1)

*CON* 14 (+2)

Day 5, 1st Round (1d20=13, 1d20=7)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2014)

[sblock=Running Rolls]d20 rolls of 9 and 17
Perception +9, Stealth +1, and Sense Motive +10
Ullara has a Con of 13, and will burn attributes in an order of Str, Dex, Con, Int, then back again, one out of each pool in a cycle, if need be.
I have no idea how many rounds I'm going to run - it'll depend on what we see or sense or find along the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 8, 2014)

Bayar does his best to keep pace with the enthusiastic animal, but it is hard going trotting uphill in armour and before long he is sweating freely.  The steel plates on either side of his torso exacerbate Bayar's problem, constricting his rib cage is he tries to breathe heavily.  "I not be meant for this work!  Show me the enemy and I will crush him, but I be no hunter!" he gasps on the next uphill segment.

[sblock=rolls etc]
2x 1d20= 13,14 
Modifier for all requested stats is +1 (untrained)

Bayar's Con is 13 (13 free rounds).  He will burn a point from Charisma (13-->12), Con (13-->12) and Str (17-->16) before burning Int (8-->?) as necessary to keep the roll required to pass at 10 or better.  He will keep moving as fast as he physically can up until the point Ullara and/or Bran can't keep pace anymore (including chasing them down as necessary).  At the point that Bran (or his pet human) can't keep up the pace, Bayar will call a general halt.

Anything he can do to assist in the tracking (mostly through Intimidate or Prof[Soldier]) will be done as a priority over running.  This will probably take the form of shouting at people, because a big tatooed guy in armour and armed to the teeth clattering down the street at top speed isn't scary enough.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2014)

Axel said:


> [sblock=rolls etc *edited*]
> 2x 1d20= 13,14
> Modifier for all requested stats is +1 (untrained)
> 
> ...




ooc: yeah, you might need an enlarge spell or some illusio to boot.

as fo Jan, 
stat burn: dex, con, int, wis, dex, int, wis
keep up with the dog and the 'pet human' until the dog stops


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the streets of the city*

Down the narrow alleys the party follows the dog following the assassin. The sound of pounding feet echo hollowly in the empty streets. After a minute the effort, however is beginning to tell. 

Jan crashes back to a walk. Bayar, Libros and Ullara continue on, leaving the panting bard behind. 

Bayar manages another half minute of the brutal pace before he also crashes to a walk. He sucks in a lungful of air to call a general halt but before he can form the words, Libros and Ullara come staggering to a synchronised halt a few a dozen or so yards ahead of Bayar and just over 100 yards ahead of Jan. 

Jan figures he has probably got his breath back enough to catch up. But then if the others start running again, he probably wont be able to keep running with them.

For the next few seconds the street is silent except for the sounds of people dragging in great lungfuls of air.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
MINUTE TWO
RND BAY(CON13/+1)  JAN(CON11/+0)  LIB(CON14/+2)  ULL(CON13/+1) 
11  -------------- -------------- -------------- --------------
12  -------------- dc10/DEX/+4/07 -------------- --------------
13  -------------- WALKING->RND22 -------------- --------------
14  dc10/CHA/+5/23 -------------- -------------- DC10/STR/+5/19
15  dc11/CON/+5/15 -------------- DC10/---/+2/20 DC11/DEX/+5/18
16  dc12/STR/+5/17 -------------- DC11/---/+2/22 DC12/CON/+5/19
17  dc13/INT/+5/06 -------------- DC12/---/+2/21 DC13/INT/+5/20
18  Walking->RND27 -------------- DC13/---/+2/08 DC14/STR/+5/11
19  -------------- -------------- WALKING->RND28 WALKING->RND28
20  -------------- -------------- -------------- --------------
MINUTE THREE

_Bayar: Burnt 1 CHA, CON STR and INT
Jan:   Burnt 1 DEX
Libros: N/A
Ullara: Burnt 1 DEX, INT and CON. Burnt 2 STR_
This Attribute loss will be recovered at the rate of 1 point per ten minutes of full rest.

Wow. The rules really don't lend themselves easily to chases at this level of scale - not quite hot on the heels, but not yet an overland chase. But the level of detail is quite impressive. They could allow us to to calculate to the 'six second' how long it takes to run down the assassin. It might take a few months. No?

OK. How about something simpler. Lets work on a Hustle/Minute scale. The characters would gain 300ft/minute according to the RAW. However, as they can sustain a better than normal run/walk ration, lets say they gain an additional 100 ft/minute. 

So 400ft/minute closing rate. The assassin, assuming normal walking for the whole time, is about a half a mile (3000 ft) ahead of the characters. 

If you wish to push harder and close faster, you can make a CON Check VS DC10. The level of success will determine how much more you gain. You can continue to burn ATTRIBUTES if you wish.

You need to let me know  how far ahead of the other characters you are willing to get if you choose this option. 

The party is currently spread out over about 120 yards of street.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

Jan continues to walk huffing and puffing to catch up with the party. Once he arrives he grows out words, phlegm oozing from his mouth, " Can't keep going."


----------



## Axel (May 12, 2014)

Bayar was struggling to breathe with the crushing weight of breastplate crushing his chest. "No...point...be...doing...this," he gasps, standing with his hands on his knees.  "We...be...killed...soon...as we...catch him."

Feeling slightly better after a minute or two, he straightens and spits a great was of phlegm into the gutter. "Come then. We be better to set a slower pace, otherwise there be no point." As soon as Bran and Ullara are ready to move again, Bayar will accompany them. 

[Sblock=ooc]
This is what I was getting at with the rapidly escalating DC!  I've had the (mis)fortune to do a great deal of rapid middle to long distance running in my life. While none of it had been while wearing 40lbs of armour and a sword slapping at my leg, it is eminently possible for those at the upper end of 'normal' fitness (say Con 12-13) to run at 75% pace for up to an hour. 

I'm not advocating a change in rules because we're failing epically (big fan of seeing things through to the bitter end). I do stand by my first point in the ooc thread though - that running this guy down is a statistical impossibility. [/Sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara has to slow to a walk give her lungs a chance to refill, for the stitch in her side to fade from feeling like a knife in her guts to that of a small thorn.  She won't give up though, and even if her strength is fading, she won't stop, not yet.  There's still a chance they might be able to catch the cruel man who would send rats against the sleeping and stab a child with a poisoned knife.

"Keep going Bran.  I'm know we're slow, but don't stop," she says, encouraging her faithful friend to keep his nose to the scent as long as they can all still put one foot in front of the other.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Rolled a 3 and a 10.  Not worth burning attributes on the first.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

After the rat attack was over the strange man had gone back to sleep, oblivious to anything after that.


----------



## ghostcat (May 18, 2014)

Puffing and panting trying to get his breath back, Libros gasps out "I suggest we pace ourselves. treat it like a long distance run not a sprint."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2014)

"The * dog * might * lose * the * scent * if * we * go * too * slow * " Pants the bard, saliva still drooling.


----------



## doghead (Jun 22, 2014)

*Day five, very early morning, in the streets of the city*

The small party move through the city, pushing as fast as best able. The route taken continues to work its way through the smaller streets and alleys of the city. Whoever they are chasing has a good knowledge of the city. On a number of occasions, what seems like a dead end turns out to be a clever shortcut, returning you to the regular street via a dark gap between walls that you would never have taken for a passageway had you not just emerged from it.

Despite all the twists and turns, it slowly becomes apparent that you are heading towards the warehouse district that lines the much of the river as it passes though the city. After about ten minutes you figure that you must be pretty close assuming that the quarry has not been hustling as well. Unfortunately, the route taken, with its frequent twists and turns, has made it to hard to see very far head. On the up side, there have been only a few other people passed so far, making the scent easier for Bran to follow.

A few minutes later, you emerge once more from a narrow alley onto a main street, just uphill from a crossroad junction. The junction is a scene of confusion, as a bullock wagon seems to have collided with a small cart drawn by sorry looking nag. The two drivers are both on foot, struggling to calm their animals and separate the cart from the wagon. Already, despite the early hour, they have a audience of a few onlookers, taking a moment from their own troubles to enjoys someone else's. A few try to help but they are only yelled at by the red-faced drivers as they struggle to calm their unsettled animals.

Beyond the junction, the two streets travel straight for some ways giving you your first good look head for some time. Two figures, each about 60 to 70 yards past the junction are notable for their lack of interest in events behind them. A tallish figure in clock follows the street that continues along the line of the hill, parallel to the river. He wears a cloak, hood up, but from the way the cloak hangs, and the glints of steel visible from below the hem and at his wrists, it is obvious that he is armed and armoured. On the other street, descending slowly towards the docks, a thin figure in a dark cloak leans on another, child sized, also cloaked.

Bran, meanwhile, distracted by the nervous animals, the onlookers, or perhaps the heavy smell of sweating beast and fresh dung, losses the scent temporarily. The hound works his way around the junction, not endearing himself to the drivers any, as he attempts to regain it.

[sblock=OOC]We, I got drawn a little down the rabbit hole earlier. So after some thought, I decided to take results rolled so far and to and jump things forwards based on calibrated thumb working of them. As I don't have a record of Attributes burnt previously, and for the sake of simplicity, all Attributes are restored.

Bran will take a few (1d6 already rolled) rounds to regain the scent. Ullara can reduce the time with a Handle Animal check DC21. Note, Ullara gets a +4 bonus on Handle Animal checks made regarding her animal companion.

So, lets see who is still here.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2014)

While the dog searches Jan sings a soothing travel song to help the drivers with calming their animals. He knows this one well as it was sung often on the long caravan routs in wilderness country.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara coaxes Bran gently, keeping an eye on the shifty-looking character nearby, encouraging him to find the scent again.  After snuffling around, Bran makes a small yip of excitement and goes dashing off confidently.

OOC:  Got a 26 Handle Animal check (Rolled 15, +11 Handle Animal with Bran)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

After waking late  and heading outside, Thuan gets instructions from members of the household of the direction that the others went. Then he headed off to try and intercept them with his superior speed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> After waking late  and heading outside, Thuan gets instructions from members of the household of the direction that the others went. Then he headed off to try and intercept them with his superior speed.




ooc: good, you made it back!

IC jan will fade his song out and then take off after the dog and his pet.


----------



## Axel (Jun 25, 2014)

Bayar had been striding forward, about to start shouting about clearing the intersection, and ready to disentangle the animals with a sword stroke when Jan bursts into song. Turning around with a look of disbelief, and fuming at how strangely inappropriate the bard could be at times, realisation struck Bayar at the same moment. And he said nothing. 

Standing back from the others and the mess in front, Bayar keeps an eye on the not-too-distant strangers and tries to get his breathing under control after their forced march - there was a good chance of a fight soon enough, and there would be no point if he was too tired to lift his sword. Fingering the hilt if the weapon idly, Bayar watches. And waits. The moment there is a gap big enough to barge through in pursuit, he takes it.


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2014)

*Day five, early in the morning, at the Baron's residence*



Tailspinner said:


> After waking late  and heading outside, Thuan gets instructions from members of the household of the direction that the others went. Then he headed off to try and intercept them with his superior speed.




Thuan quickly realises that the directions given _(They turned right outside the gate and went down the street.)_ will only get him so far. He needs to know more if he is going to find the others.

[sblock=OOC]From what I can see, Thuan has the same Spd (30ft) as the rest of the party.

Thaun can try asking the people in the street if saw where the party went. 

Get simple advice/directions (-5 to DC) with Indifferent targets (DC 15) = Diplomacy DC10. As no one person will have the complete answer, he will need 5 successes. Each check will account for 2 minutes of time.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning, somewhere in the city close to the warehouse district*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Ullara coaxes Bran gently, keeping an eye on the shifty-looking character nearby, encouraging him to find the scent again.  After snuffling around, Bran makes a small yip of excitement and goes dashing off confidently.




It takes but a moment for Ullara to guide Bran around the chaos in the centre of the junction and get Bran back on task.



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan will fade his song out and then take off after the dog and his pet.






Axel said:


> Standing back from the others and the mess in front, Bayar keeps an eye on the not-too-distant strangers and tries to get his breathing under control after their forced march - there was a good chance of a fight soon enough, and there would be no point if he was too tired to lift his sword. Fingering the hilt if the weapon idly, Bayar watches. And waits. The moment there is a gap big enough to barge through in pursuit, he takes it.




Bayar's pause gives him time enough to notice a couple of things. 

The solitary traveller stops at the sound of Jan's song and turns to see what is going on. There he stands for a while, about 70 yards from the junction, watching events in the junction.

The pair of travellers, one tall and one small, only cast a glance backwards before hurrying off away from the junction down the street along which they were travelling. They are but 60 yards from the junction. Then a moment later they are gone.

The same street Bran sets off along but a moment later.

[sblock=OOC]There is room enough in the junction to pass through.

Perception Check DC15 to identify exactly which alley, gateway or doorway the two went through.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2014)

While Bran is recovering the trail, Libros uses the time to get his breath back. Running through the streets is not something that he usually does.

By the time Libros has recovered, Bran has found the trail. Libros looks up just in time to see two travellers disappear. "Be careful people." he says "this could be a trap".









*OOC:*


Perception roll; Day Five Chase, warehouse district. (1d20+3=12)


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2014)

*Day Five, early in the morning, in the city close to the warehouse district*

Libros sees the two hurry into a narrow alley to the left about 65 yards from the junction. On either side there are shops, already beginning their preparations for the day putting out stalls and displays that partially obscure the entrance to the alley.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2014)

Jan follows last to ensure the effects of his song will last as long as possible.


----------



## Axel (Jun 27, 2014)

"They be there," Bayar said calmly, pointing out the two men to any who hadn't seen. Whether the two men noticed him marking them or not, he couldn't tell and genuinely didn't care. "Best be keeping them in sight."  

The moment there was a gap in the crowd and tangled reigns, Bayar roughly shouldered his way through. Two strangers had to be shouldered aside to get his armoured bulk past the intersection. Luckily they were content to retaliate only with words and stares. 

The break in visual contact was enough though. It was almost as though the two marks had been waiting for the moment they could step aside. Cursing loudly, Bayar paused at the top of the street to strap his shield on. "Anyone be seeing which shop they be hiding in?" he growled. 

Perception 1d20+1=10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4549971/


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> Thuan quickly realises that the directions given _(They turned right outside the gate and went down the street.)_ will only get him so far. He needs to know more if he is going to find the others.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]From what I can see, Thuan has the same Spd (30ft) as the rest of the party.
> 
> ...




OOC: My mistake.

Not very adept at social situations it take Thuan a while to get the needed information. After 20 minutes of going from person to person, he has at last gotten enough information to follow the others into the city.

1d20-2=9, 1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=2, 1d20-2=17, 1d20-2=4, 1d20-2=-1, 1d20-2=13, 1d20-2=8, 1d20-2=10, 1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=7, 1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=11, 1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=15, 1d20-2=4, 1d20-2=5, 1d20-2=13, 1d20-2=-1, 1d20-2=2


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

"Good dog, Bran, you'll be getting the finest meat we can find once we catch this poisoner, good boy, good boy," Ullara mutters in the Druidic tongue, sounding much like she's chirping at Brn like a bird.  He seems to respond well though, and when the two trot into the street, both look around, and then unerringly head towards a particular spot...

OOC:  Ullara got a 16 Perception, Bran got a 20 Perception.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Just in case, A perception check*

Jan's Check:

1d20+6=20


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2014)

*Day Five, in the city close to the warehouse district*

The space between the buildings down which your quarry has disappeared is barely wide enough to be called an alley. It's part access-way to the rear of the shops and the cramped residences behind, part drain for the streets above and part dumping ground. Two people might be able to walk down it side by side were it not for the piles of rubbish, discarded materials and other clutter lining the sides. 

While the fast approaching day is rapidly dispelling the early morning gloom, the alley remains wrapped in shadow. At it is for the 10 feet or so that you can see into it. 

Beyond that it is filled with thick smoke.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2014)

Upon arrival and seeing the smoke, Jan draws his rapier. He looks to his compatriots and wonders what to do to aid them the most. He sniffs the air to determine what might be burning to start with.

ooc: glad you are back in dm action, Doghead! this is always a fun game.


----------



## Axel (Jun 29, 2014)

Bayar hesitated at the entrance to the alley. Something about burning buildings he wasn't prepared to remember just yet. He drew a deep breath, as though readying for a  swim underwater, drew his sword and plunged forward into the smoke. 

_Shield close, protect the chest. Sword low and back, don't expose your arm._, he thought, recalling instructions drilled into him years ago about night battles. "Be best if you be behind me," he called back before he lost sight of the others.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2014)

Libros may be been paranoid but something about the situation is making him nervous. In fact he is getting more and more nervous as time passes. As much to steady his nerves as for any other reason he says "Does anyone else think that something smelly funny here".

Hiding behind Bayar and chanting as quietly as he thinks he can get away with, he casts a spell.









*OOC:*


Cast Detect Magic on the alley.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2014)

"I am with you Libros." Whispers Jan.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara cursed.

"Either they took advantage of the smoke, or set it off themselves to thwart us.  Let me see if I can shed some light on the situation..."

Ullara utters a word and touches the mistletoe at her throat, taking a rock from the ground.  It begins to glow like a torch, and she tosses it through the smoke to see if she can see anyone moving through it or in it.

OOC:  Casting _light_.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the streets of the city*

*Jan* sniffs the air. Its not regular smoke, the type you get from a camp or hearth fire. It takes a moment, then the bard remembers; alchemical smoke.

*Bayar*, meanwhile, closes up and readies weapons before plunging into the smoke filled alleyway. The good news is that nothing seems to be on fire. There is no heat, no visible flames. The bad news is that he can see barely an arm's length ahead of him, and even what he can see is only murky outlines in the thick white cloud. But at least it allows him to step around the obstructions in the alley.

*Libros* follows in behind Bayar, muttering under his breath as he does so. There is magic up ahead in the alleyway [Round 1].

*Jan* follows Libros into the alley and the smoke.

*Ullara* tosses the illuminating stone into the smoke. Well, rolls it as otherwise she is likely to bounce it off one of the others who have already plunged in.

As *Bayar* emerges from the smoke about 10-15 feet along the alley he spots the child figure in the rabbit mask about 20 feet ahead. He? she? it? seems to be waving. Moments later the small sack strikes Bayar. Goo bursts out everywhere, rapidly hardening and entangling the soldier.

[sblock=OOC Bayar]An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. On a successful save, Bayar can move at half speed. If Bayar is glued to the floor he can break free by making a DC 17 Strength check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing weapon.[/sblock]

Ullara's stone bounces along the alley. It dispels the gloom somewhat, but also casts shadows that leap and dance through the smoke and along the walls as it passes beneath Jan and Libros. It comes to a halt at the feet of Bayar as it gets stuck in the goo.

[sblock=OOC]Roll Initiative. 

I am going to run with 'Actions in the order they are posted', except where two characters are competing to go first, etc, then Initiative will determine who gets the drop on the other.We will see how it goes.

If Bayar becomes 'glued in place', he will count as an Obstacle (10ft move to advance 5 ft) + DC 10 Acrobatics/Climb/etc to get past him. He will also provide concealment to those behind 

I so wanted to use something like an Intrusion from Numenera with the shadows cast by the stone. *sigh* It could have been fun.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 3, 2014)

Libros hisses at Bayar "Careful, there is magic up ahead" but he is too late. 

Rather than leave the smoke, Libros stops on the hedge and casts 
Sleep at the 'child'.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2014)

"This smoke is alchemical. be prepared for like attacks" Warns Jan. But it is to avail, as the short subject of their pursuit has attacked again with a tanglefoot bag.

1d20+2=20 <--initiative


----------



## Axel (Jul 4, 2014)

Perhaps it was just training, or force of habit, but Bayar rolled his shoulder across to block the flying lump that he didn't consciously see. _That bastard kid be throwing bricks!_ wa his first thought, quickly revised as the heavy lump burst and started congealing around his feet. 

Rapidly finding himself becoming stuck, Bayar did what any soldier should do - advance with a shout. "Be a bit late lads, mind the mess," he called back, stamping his feet and banging his shield on the ground to shake the gunk loose. 

[Sblock=rolls and actions]
Reflex: 1d20+2=19
Initiative: 1d20+4-2=12
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4557513/


Move action: forward 10' (half speed)
Std action: unentangle himself
[/Sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the smoky alley - Round 1*

The *child figure hurls* another object. It arcs through the air before crashing into Bayar and exploding, spattering fluid everywhere which erupts into flame [3DAM, burning].

[sblock=Bayar]On the round following a direct hit, the target takes an additional 1d6 points of damage. If desired, the target can use a full-round action to attempt to extinguish the flames before taking this additional damage. Extinguishing the flames requires a DC 15 Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target a +2 bonus on the save. Leaping into a lake or magically extinguishing the flames automatically smothers the fire.[/sblock]

Behind Bayar, Libros is caught in the spatter [1DAM].

Behind the child figure, the alley continues for another 15 feet before ascending a couple of rough stone stairs. At the top of the stairs it divides into two forming a Y junction. The child figure turns and runs. It bounds up the steps and takes the right alleyway.

*Jan* pauses behind the shadowy figure of Libros.

*Bayar's *instincts prove good as he snaps many of the treads of goo before they can harden and hold him in place. Enough remain, however, to hamper his freedom movement somewhat. The soldier pushes forwards.

*Libros* casts as the child figure flees down the alley. It seems to have no effect.

*Ullara* pauses at the entrance to the alley with Bran. Perhaps the two they are chasing intend using the smoke as cover to double back.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative
Bayar: 12
Jan: 20
Libros: 10*
Ullara: 10*
* Bran: 10*
Child: 21

* Holding Initiative. You can re-roll initiative in your next post.

Summary
* Bayar - 3 damage
* Libros - 1 damage, Detect Magic, Sleep spell cast.
* Ullara - Light spell cast[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2014)

*Day Five, Before Daybreak, in the City*



Tailspinner said:


> 1d20-2=9, 1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=2, 1d20-2=17, 1d20-2=4, 1d20-2=-1, 1d20-2=13, 1d20-2=8, 1d20-2=10, 1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=7, 1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=11, 1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=15, 1d20-2=4, 1d20-2=5, 1d20-2=13, 1d20-2=-1, 1d20-2=2




*Thuan* follows after his companions. The route is tortuous. On a number of occasions he loses the trail and is forced to backtrack, asking around the people on the street, until he can regain it again. The route taken is tortuous. Fortunately, a warrior, a forester, a bard and clerk chasing a dog through the streets is somewhat of a spectacle, something those out and about tended to notice.

[sblock=OOC]Thuan is 10 minutes behind the others, a bit less no that they have slowed at the alleyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2014)

Jan checks to the sides in the smoke to see if there was an egress out to the sides. . . . . . just in case the big guy was trying to sneak off in one direction while the little one heads forward. "I a having doubts as to whether that short one is a  child. more likely a halfling. Taking on a party this big is a bad hobbit to start."









*OOC:*


**cough**


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara watches most of the others try to penetrate the smoke, and wonder if it's a double bluff.  If they all plunge into the noxious fumes, that leaves the place unguarded if their adversary gets past them, and then where will they be?  With Bran with numb nose, a waking city, and an empty trail, that's where.  

If the others cannot manage to capture their foe within the smoke, then Ullara and Bran might be able to stop anyone who comes dashing out of it.  Planting herself firmly, staff in her hand, Bran at her side, she readies herself to thump the first non-party member that comes out of the smoke.

"Be ready, my friend," she says, scratching Bran's head, then firming her grip on her staff.  "We're going to be like wolves, knocking them down."

OOC:  Initiative roll totaling 20.  Readied action to trip any non-party member who comes out, double-teaming with Bran.


----------



## Axel (Jul 10, 2014)

Distracted by the goop, Bayar doesn't notice the new projectile until it is too late. The goop seems flammable, and a fire quickly takes hold where he had been stuck. 

Panicking slightly, Bayar stamps his feet and tried to put the flames out before they spread to anything important, but the vigorous motions only seem to make it worse. 

[Sblock=ooc]
Reflex 1d20+2=14 (bugger) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4565066/


Deepest apologies for my absence. The entire family has been sick (except me, "luckily"). And, of course, very needy. The girls have been by far the whiniest, who says "man flu" is a real thing???
[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2014)

**FWOOSH!!!**​
"didn't I warn you of alchemical attacks already? like that fire?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the smoky alley - Round 2*

The flames briefly burn brightly before dying [6DAM]. For Bayar it feels a lot longer.

By now the smoke has dispersed somewhat, sufficient to see that there is no-one hiding along the walls, waiting to double back. The quarry is somewhere up ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Axel - Thanks for the heads up. Hope everyone gets well soon. 

Going to assume that you keep following and push this along. 

Initiative
Bayar:	12
Jan:	20
Libros:	10*
Ullara: 20
* Bran  20
Child: 	21

* You can roll for initiative next post.

Summary
* Bayar - 9 damage
* Libros - 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the back streets of the city*

At the top of the steps the alley exits into two streets, one going left, one going right. The child figure clearly went right at the junction. Both routes take you into the residential area tucked in behind the shops. The buildings either side are mostly two storey (three if you count the attic) dwellings, often shared by several families. Jury rigged awnings, rickety balconies and washing lines crowd the sky above the street. Numerous doors line the streets.

The street taken by the child figure runs for about 90 feet before coming to a 3 way junction; an hard right heads back towards the main road, a easy right continues parallel to it and a left takes you deeper in among the houses. 

You spot the child figure lurking about 50-60 feet down the left street. As soon as the child figure sees he has been spotted, he sets off again. And so it goes down a couple more streets, through a couple more junctions. On a number of occasions child figure could have probably hidden but doesn't. He wants to be followed. But he is at least as fast as you are, and quick on his feet; easily dodging obstacles and slipping between people. Baring mishap or a cunning plan, he could keep this up indefinitely.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2014)

"Wait up folks." says Libros "He is playing with us. Either to lead us into a trap or away from the real perpetrator. Ullara, does Bran still have the scent? If not I suggest we go back and see if we can pick it up again."


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2014)

*Day five, before daybreak, in the back streets of the city*



ghostcat said:


> ... Ullara, does Bran still have the scent?




[sblock=Ullara]Any attempt to get Bran to track fails. He no longer holds the scent he was following from the Baron's residence. The last time you know he had it was leading into the smoke filled alley.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 14, 2014)

"You be right," Bayar panted. Having run through the city with no breakfast, then had his legs burned, and now pursue a halfling (Bayar was convinced it wasn't a child) with murderous intent had not put the big guy in a good mood. 

"I be too easy to see. And I not be bringing my bow this morning. We best be splitting up, unless there be watchmen coming t'other way soon. Unless any of you be having magic tricks suddenly be useful?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2014)

"Sorry, nothing useful at this time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara shakes her head when asked if Bran has the scent.  "The smoke, it covered his trail.  Come on, boy."  Ullara takes Bran out of the smoky alley, into the cleaner air, and tried to help Bran find the scent again to give them a better direction to go.

OOC:  Got a 21 on a Handle Animal check.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2014)

*Day Five - Early morning, in the back streets of the city.*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> ... Ullara takes Bran out of the smoky alley, into the cleaner air, and tried to help Bran find the scent again to give them a better direction to go.
> 
> OOC:  Got a 21 on a Handle Animal check.




[sblock=OOC]The smokey alley is well behind you at this point. A good half a dozen junctions or so. See this post #378. That said, the last positive sighting you had of the *two* figures was heading into the smokey alley, so to try and pick up the trail, you would have to return there.

So, splitting the party huh? [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 16, 2014)

Grunting in frustration, Bayar points to Jan. "You, Jan, be grabbing a coat. Anything that be making you look more normal. Be best if he not see you, so you be sneaking up later.  I be keeping on chasing, and be keeping on wishing I bring my bow."

With that, Bayar went back to the, so far, fruitless chase. _It be a rubbish plan. But at least it be a plan..._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking: 
for a discarded coat on the ground, if not
if one is not found: look for a person with a coat and offer to buy one

[roll0]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*

Ullara tries to go around the worst of the smoke, trying to find where their two foes divided, any place where Bran can pick up the scent again so they can continue the hunt.


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2014)

*Day Five - Early Morning, somewhere in the City*

Jan is able to obtain a scruffy old non-descript cloak from one (rather pleased) stranger for a mere half dozen silver pieces and his own, much finer cloak.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy roll made. Epic fail [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC: Map Notes] The trail of stars (starting at the smokey alley) is the route that the child figure has lead you. You are at the second last star. The child figure was last spotted at the last star before he went north.

The last sighting of the other, 'adult' figure was entering the smokey alley. You are pretty sure he didn't double back (Ullara was watching the alley entrance, with Bran). So to pick up his trail again, you will have to return to the first star.

I really need to get my scanner set up again, or a half decent drawing program. Hope this helps.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2014)

ooc: [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], follow the 'kid' , right?

Jan will don the new old cloak.

[roll0]

 and act like he is just wandering while following the . . . . .


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 17, 2014)

Libros is just about to state that they shouldn't split up when is 
realises that Bayar has made is  mind up and won't be easily persuaded.

Instead he says to Ullara "shall we go see if we can find the other track?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



ghostcat said:


> Libros is just about to state that they shouldn't split up when is
> realises that Bayar has made is  mind up and won't be easily persuaded.
> 
> Instead he says to Ullara "shall we go see if we can find the other track?"




"We best.  If they're in it together, we can't afford for either to go back to their masters.  Hurry!" Ullara says, urging Bran along their backtrail to try to pick up where the other man had peeled away.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Libros, Ullara and Bran back at the smokey alley.

It takes *Ullara*, Bran and *Libros* a couple of minutes to return to the first junction after the smokey alley. 

Once there, Ullara initially struggles to get Bran to pick up the scent. She has to work Bran carefully around the area for a couple of minutes until finally Bran regains the scent, a little way down the street running northwest.

As Libros waits for Ullara and Bran to finish, he notices a familiar figure enter the far end of the smokey alley (which by now is no longer smokey at all, although perhaps the acrid smell lingers somewhat).

*Thaun* has caught up with his companions. Or at least, with some of them.

Bayar and Jan deeper in the residential area.

Transaction complete and disguise in place, *Jan* sets off down the street alone while *Bayar* waits until Jan is sufficiently far ahead. 

At the next junction Jan turns right. Almost immediately he spots the child figure about 15 feet away, slinking back down the street towards Jan. The child figure glances over at Jan, but shows no sign of recognition.

Bayar, some way back, can see Jan, but not the child figure.

[sblock=OOC]So, I am working on the assumption that the plan is have Jan move on ahead and try and grab or slip past the Child figure before he sees Bayar and bolts again.

To be successful, Bayar will have to remain some way back, say (1d4+3)x10feet, in order to avoid spooking the quarry.

On a side note, Disguise Checks are blind checks, you don't get to know how good the result is until its tested.

So far so good it seems.

Now, if Jan wants to move past the child figure, he is going to have to make a Bluff Check to try and do so without giving away his intentions. Its also a blind check. So if required, just give me the check bonus.

For the sake of simplicity, we will say events are happening simultaneously for each group.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2014)

Jan walks right past the 'child'without so much as a glance.









*OOC:*


 is the bluff check blind as well? if not I will include it







[roll0]


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan walks right past the 'child'without so much as a glance.




Bayar and Jan deeper in the residential area.

The child figure passes Jan without another look, his(?) attention focused on the junction before him. 

For a moment it looks like *Jan* has been successful in getting behind their quarry. Pain explodes in Jan's back, the bard's cry of surprise accompanied by a spray of blood [Dam 15].

Some way back *Bayar* watches as Jan turns right and heads down the street and out of sight.

[sblock=Perception Check DC10]Bayar hears a cry of surprise and pain from up ahead. Bayar has heard enough cries of the wounded to recognise it for what it is.[/sblock] 

Behind Jan, the child figure is already reaching into his cloak.

[sblock=OOC]As far as I can see, no one took any healing after the fight with the rats. From post #283

Jan .... Wounds 6+2 
Thuan .. Wounds 6+6
Bayer .. Wounds 3+3
Ullara . Wounds 3+3
Bran ... Wounds 4+3
Libros . Wounds 2+6

If that is the case, Jan's total wounds would be now be 23.

Roll initiative. Roll Perception.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2014)

*OOC:*


Let's see if i can get this right . . .ow . . .ow. . . ow! .. . OW! . . . OUCH! that one should work.






Jan utters a cry of wounded body and wounded pride OUCH!
- hard to say which was worse of a cry - 

And as he turns he sees his ruse had failed! he draws his rapier and stabs back at the assassin!​


----------



## Axel (Jul 23, 2014)

Bayar's ears perked up as he heard a yowl of pain. _That be Jan. Guess he be catching up then._ He accelerated from methodical advance to purposeful strides, fastening his shield as he went. "Make way! Be moving out of my way people!" he cried, doing what he could to close the distance quickly. 

Perception (untrained) 1d20+1=10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4581159/

Initiative: 1d20+4=6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4581330/


Pretty sure Bayar's HP total is up to date in the RG. At this point, I'd like to extend a great big thank you to our _two_ resident healers...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

Thuan waves to his companions. "So good find you!" He looks around. "Where others?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan deeper in the residential area.

Bayar rushes down the street towards the junction some 40 feet ahead. They are still fairly empty and Bayar's progress isn't impeded any. Rounding the corner he sees Jan and the child figure about 10 feet down the way. The child figure is the closer, with Jan behind him. As Jan watches, Jan slips slowly his knees, before toppling to the ground. There is blood, a lot of blood. The child figure turns as Bayar clatters into view.

A few strides later and Bayar is on top of the child figure.

There are only four people in sight of events in the street. The nearest is about 30 feet away a little further down the street; a woman who peers out of her door. "Heya! What's happening there!" Back in the junction a man and a woman turn to watch as Bayar barrels past. He grabs his partner and pulls her away from the junction. Further down the street past the child figure , a man looks up from setting up his cart. He takes a few steps towards Jan and child figure but stops when he sees weapons drawn and Bayar barrel around the corner.

[sblock=OOC Round 1]
Bayar Init: 6 (acted this turn)
Jan Init: 6 (dying -7 hp)
Child Figure Init: much higher (acted this turn)

Bayar distance behind: 1d4+3 = 5*10 = 50 feet.
Bayar Perception: 10[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

Jan: damages taken
6 + 2 + 15 = 23 from 16 base = - 7 and dying. ignore any previous attack attempt.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan deeper in the residential area.

The *Child Figure* attacks without hesitation; wicked stabbing blows at Bayar's groin and belly. Despite the Child Figure slipping slightly on the cobbles, *Bayar* is still forced to defend himself in order to avoid being stuck like a pig.

"He dying," the Child Figure hisses from behind the bunny rabbit mask. "Bleeding. Hundred heartbeat at most. And you can nothing do to make stop."

[sblock=OOC Round 2]
Bayar Init: 6 (yet to act)
Jan Init: 6 (-7 hp. _Dying:_ CON DC20 check required to stabilise or take 1 damage at end of round. _Bleeding:_ 1 additional damage at end of round. Requires Heal DC15  check or Healing spell to stop.)
Child Figure Init: high (Attacks Bayar. Misses)[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 25, 2014)

The clash of steel and wood brought the world into sharp focus for Bayar. Instinctively he had dropped into a low fighting stance, left foot and shield leading. "Then I be killing you in 12 heartbeats," Bayar replied, using his greater size to push the shield into his opponent's face. The creature - he refused to believe it was a child now - rocked backwards with the blow. 

Straight into the oncoming forehand slice that only luck (or the gods' intervention) stopped from being immediately fatal. _I like fighting this thing. He be a good height!_

Having stated his intentions clearly, Bayar used the swing's momentum to turn. His sword arm facing the midget, he smiled, though it never reached his eyes. 

[Sblock=ooc]
Shield bash is descriptive only, just a power attack for now. 
1d20+6=24 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/v...p://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4584292/


[/URL]

[/Sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran.*



doghead said:


> Libros, Ullara and Bran back at the smokey alley.
> 
> It takes *Ullara*, Bran and *Libros* a couple of minutes to return to the first junction after the smokey alley.
> 
> ...




"Thaun!  Glad you found us.  They went of in search of the other - there are two criminals we're searching for.  Bran, dearheart, let's go.  This wild chase was all for naught if we lose him now."

Ullara has her staff out as they go back into the alley, wondering if the target of their hunt would seek to ambush them if they saw them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2014)

doghead said:


> Bayar and Jan deeper in the residential area.
> 
> [sblock=OOC Round 2]
> Bayar Init: 6 (yet to act)
> ...




[roll0]

unbeknownst the two combatants, the blood stops flowing, but Jan's rattling breath continues from the helpless human form.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan, somewhere in the residential area.

*Bayar* presses hard. His attack takes its toll, but is not enough to drop the child figure [Dam 8].

Down the street the woman in the doorway screams.

*Jan* stabilises. It slows his spiral down into darkness. But blood still flows from his wound [Dam 1].

[sblock=OOC End of Round 2]CON check to Stabilise is DC10, not 20. My mistake. Jan is still suffering the _Bleeding_ condition. DC15 Heal check to remove.[/sblock]

The child figure's response is wickedly fast, slipping out of Bayar's reach and backing off before the fighter can respond.

"I not have time for this. Twelve heartbeats. I still live. You friend still dying." The child figure backs off as he talks, reaching beneath his robes as he does so.

The choice is clear enough. Jan or the child figure.

[sblock=OOC]The child figure is still close enough for Bayar to close this round if he chooses to.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2014)

ooc: Con check, is it not further modified by how far negative he is, so 17? And now he is at -8 from the bleed . . . ugh.


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

Bayar smiled at the taunting. "You be fast. But I be stronger. And bigger, " he said, feinting a lunge to his right. The small creature moved away to Bayar's left with speed.  

He grinned. "And smarter," he added, pivoting on his left foot and closing the distance in two steps, as his sword came back up to shoulder height. With a sudden movement he dropped his shield towards the ground and directly onto the creature's toes. It squirmed, trying to get free of the pin, with an excellent view of the glittering sword rapidly closing the distance to its neck...

[Sblock=ooc]
Nuts! I'd actually rolled max damage last round... Just forgot to post it. Still, alls well that ends well? Epic crit delivered!  

And maybe, just maybe, time to use his 1 rank in Heal. Bleed when you're ko'd is rough...

All text is flavour, just a power attack and necessary movement. 

Power attack: 1d20+6=25 - threat!http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4588728/
Confirmation: 1d20+6=20 - assuming confirmed. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4588737/
Damage: 2d8+12=27 -ouch!!! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4588744/

 [/Sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2014)

*Day Five, early in the morning, somewhere in the city.*

Bayar and Jan, somewhere in the residential area.

The child figure collapses to the ground. 

Pulling his sword from deep within its neck, Bayar doesn't need to check to see if the child figure is dead. Nothing mortal survives a wound like that. The sudden jerk as the sword comes free dislodges the blood spattered rabbit mask, revealing the dusty orange features of a goblin.

A flask of alchemist's fire slips from the its lifeless fingers and rolls across the hard packed dirt street.

Beneath the cloak the creature wears studded leather armour. Bands around it's chest hold numerous small daggers and steel darts as well as a couple of smoke sticks and another tanglefoot bag.

Down the street, the woman's screams get more hysterical. Around him Bayar is aware of people being drawn to windows and doors to see what all the noise is about.

Jan continues to bleed [Dam 1].

[sblock=OOC End of Round Three]You might be right, Scott. But Jan made his Stabilise roll with more than enough to spare. Now all he has to worry about is Bayar making a Heal check. DC15. +2 bonus with a Healer's kit. 

Surely Axel has one more good roll left in him  He has enough time for 2 attempts.

Currently: -9
End of Round 4: -10
End of Round 5: -11 (dead)

Unless of course someone has a potion ...[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2014)

*Day Five, early in the Morning, somewhere else in the city*

Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran.



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Thaun!  Glad you found us.  They went of in search of the other - there are two criminals we're searching for.  Bran, dearheart, let's go.  This wild chase was all for naught if we lose him now."
> 
> Ullara has her staff out as they go back into the alley, wondering if the target of their hunt would seek to ambush them if they saw them.




*Ullara*, *Libros* and *Thuan* set off after Bran, away from the smokey alley and in the other direction to the one taken by Child Figure.

After a couple of minutes it becomes clear that the their quarry has changed his approach. No longer does he stick to the quiet streets and alleys. Rather his route takes them through the busier ones, as if trying to use the waking city to mask his trail.

A little while longer and a few junctions later, the trail brings them to a small square crowded with eating places. The air is thick with the smells of food, and the square busy with people getting breakfast in preparation for the day's labour. Most of them are stevedores, thick set men with burly arms. By now you are close to the docks. You can smell the damp rising off the river, and hear the gulls that crowd the air.

Its all too much for Bran, who loses the scent. 

There are four exits from the square, the one you entered by, and three others. The only way to regain the trail is take Bran a little way down each one, and hope that he finds it. But even as you consider the options, four burly workers rise from their table and move purposely towards you and blocking your way forward.

"Hey there missy," one of the growls by way of introduction. "You can't go letting no wild animal run loose around the streets. It ain't right. You ought to put a leash on that hound."

The men have nothing in hand. A couple of them have knives visible at their belt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2014)

Should I start looking at a new character? [i was going to type out the greek letter 'psi' but now I can't find the alt code for it!!] **sigh**


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

"And your neck be a good height for hitting," Bayar concluded, spitting on the corpse of the goblin as he removed his sword. He glances around, wary that there was another man - or goblin - that they had chased all morning. 

Seeing nothing but frightened sheep in their houses, Bayar realises that Jan hasn't moved since he came around the corner. And that his "new" coat is soaked with blood. He crossed to Jan's prone body, sword still dripping with goblin blood and sighs, kneeling in the dirt beside him, and laying his shield and sword down alongside. _Your fancy words be no help now..._ Bayar holds his left arm near to Jan's mouth, looking for the misting on the steel vambrance that would indicate he was still breathing. The faint moisture drew a small smile from the burned and bloody warrior. _But maybe you be tougher than you look?_

Quickly, but without rushing, Bayar cuts long strips from Jan's coat with his knife before passing them around his chest, trying to stem the blood loss before there was none left to lose. 

Nobody had ever taught Bayar how to treat wounds - everything he knew was from observation. Still, the rough bandage seemed to be working...

Heal check: 1d20+2=15 - dice are hot today!! Don't think I've got a higher damage roll than attack roll with a level 2 character before.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4588982/


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran.
> 
> *Ullara*, *Libros* and *Thuan* set off after Bran, away from the smokey alley and in the other direction to the one taken by Child Figure.
> 
> ...




_Clever coward,_ Ullara thinks with irritation as Bran shakes his head in confusion.  To have come all this way and not found him...  But they could, if they were thorough.  That may have to do, rather than be fast.  "We'll have to check all the exits, away from all these scents."



> "Hey there missy," one of the growls by way of introduction. "You can't go letting no wild animal run loose around the streets. It ain't right. You ought to put a leash on that hound."
> 
> The men have nothing in hand. A couple of them have knives visible at their belt.




Then the workers go to block her path.  Concerned citizens?  Or paid conspirators?

Considering everything else that has gone on today, she's not discounting the latter.

"My hound obeys my every command far better than some people I could name.  But, if you must insist on propriety..."  Ullara cuts a length of rope from her pack, ties it to the collar Bran wears to protect his neck, patting him in reassurance of the very stupid game they're playing.  And keeps walking around the busybodies.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 2, 2014)

As Libros is no good at intimidating people, he simply drops back and watches as Ullara starts to walk round the toughs. Clearing his mind and preparing to cast a spell, he is ready to put them to sleep if they try to molest her.


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning, in the city down behind the docks*

Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran

Around the square the conversations pause and eating slows as people take in the little drama playing out in the square. People passing through pause to watch.

Ullara, with Bran on her temporary leash, moves to walk around the men. 

The docks can be a rough place, where disputes are commonly settled with mixture of intimidation and brawn. This is not their first rodeo. The men move easily to block Ullara's path. 

On of them grabs her by the arm. "Hey there! Not so fast. There are people ..

Libros casts his spell before anyone can react.

Two of the workers collapse to the ground. There is a moment of stillness in the square.

[sblock=Perception Check DC10]Three silver pieces slip from the fingers of one of the sleeping workers. [/sblock]

"Warlock!" [1]

People standing nearby begin backing away.

"Stay out of my mind, runt!" The remaining docker steps up to Libros, punching him hard [Non-Lethal DAM 3].

A wooden cup flies through the air towards the group. Followed by a bowl and a couple more cups. Then air is filled with a collection of (mostly) wooden table items.[2]

[sblock=OOC]
[1] Or whatever derogatory name for spell caster comes to mind first.
* Worker 1 - Holding Ullara
* Worker 2 - Brawling with Libros
* Worker 3 - Sleeping
* Worker 4 - Sleeping
[2] Roll 1d3 Attacks for your character: -2/Dam 1 non-lethal.
Actions capable of being disrupted will require a Concentration Check DC 10.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan

Around Bayar and the unconscious Jan the street slowly fills as people exit houses or wander over to see what's happening. The old woman from the nearby building approaches with a broom in hand. Bayar also notices a couple of knives, clubs and the like in the hands of a few of the people. The mood is initially quite hostile, given that it looks very much like Bayar, clad in armour and bearing shield and sword, has cut down a child.

Fortunately it only takes the removal of the mask to disabuse them of that notion.

There is a pause as a murmur of surprise runs through the people gathered around. "Goblin?" "Here in the city?" "Is he dead?" "The goblin is for sure." "Are you sure it not a goblin mask?" "What about the other one?" "No, it was wearing a bunny mask." "I think that he is still alive?" "Maybe it's a kobold?" "Alive! !" "I thought it was one of those kids from the orphanage." "Not the goblin you idiot. Its truly deaders." "There are kobolds under the city I hear." "What is it wearing?" "There are no kobolds in the city you fool." "Looks like knives and ... stuff." "But there are goblins it would seem." "Well there _was_ one at least."

Slowly people begin to close in for a closer look at both the dead goblin and the stricken minstrel. There is about 10 feet between the two and about a dozen people crowding in.

Behind the people Bayar sees a young boy hot footing it down the street after being told something by one of the adults.


----------



## Axel (Aug 4, 2014)

As the people filed out of their houses, Bayar remained tense. He kept himself busy for a minute cleaning his sword, stowing his shield and other minor activities that let him keep his 'tools' close to hand without provoking the mob. All the while trying to find a way to bring Jaan back without leaving the goblin lying in the street - carrying both wasn't a viable choice...

Bayar reaches a decision about the time he noticed a boy running off. Standing between the two prone forms, he put his hands on his hips and called loudly, "I be needing a barrow. Or a handcart." Putting a hand into his belt pouch, he grabbed a small number of silver coins. Holding them up, he added "Five silver be going to the first man who be bringing me a barrow!"


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan

"I'll get you a barrow, Sir. For five silver pieces I'll push it as well!" After a quick discussion, two men run off down the road.

"You put the lad on a cart and you is just as likely to kill him," says the old lady with the broom. "You needs a healer, not some dead man's cart. There is a small temple of the Gentle Community not far from here. They is who you best be calling. They take trade if you is like, in need of money."

[sblock=Perception Check DC17]A thief is lifting one of Jan's wands.

Beat Initiative Check of 12 and you prevent him from doing so. Otherwise, he's away with a wand.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 5, 2014)

"Good man," Bayar calls after the volunteer as he runs off. With that, he bends down to check the goblin corpse for notes, letters or anything that might lead to his employer. Noting the flask near the goblin's hand, and remembering the flames from the lane way (and the sticky goo), he takes care in securing the dangerous substance. 

Back to Jan, Bayar looks up at the old lady who was brave enough to speak. "I be thanking you if you show me the way, lady. Though the cart be for the dead goblin and not for the minstrel. I be carrying him, gentle like."

ooc: epic fail on perception, rolled a 1! Better now than in combat, but sincerely hope it isn't going to lead to another 20 point sneak attack... http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4595289/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2014)

ooc: It might mean the loss of the cure wand


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Bayar and Jan

The next few things all happen about the same time.

The two men return with a hand-cart.

Four members of the town watch arrive. Two of them carry halberds. Once carries a crossbow. The last one carries a whistle. Each of them also has a club and wears simple, but serviceable, leather armour.

Without order, the two with halberds push back the crowd. Mrt Whistle gives the scene a quick inspection. He nudges the goblin with his foot, and checks Jan for a pulse.

"What in the name of the Three Finger-bones of the Lord of Law is going on here?" demands Mr Whistle. 

Mr Crossbow remains a few steps from to Mr Whistle, his crossbow cradled loosely in his arms.

"You there," he says to Bayar. "You responsible for this?" He has more questions as well. "What's your name, son?" "Where are you from?" "And what in Cold Halls of the Holy Heart of Justice are you doing wandering around my city dressed for campaigning?"

[sblock=Profession Soldier Check DC10]There is no shortage of old soldiers in Hesse. Many of them end up in the City Watch. These guys seem to fit the bill.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Yeap. Scratch one wand.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 6, 2014)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4596538/


Bayar grins as the four men push the crowd apart. "Sarge, I be wondering how long it be taking your men to come," he says offering his right arm in greeting. "There be goblins in your city, you see," he adds, nudging the small corpse with his foot. 

"Bayar be my name, of old from the Gryphons. I be fighting under Hauptmann Scheer." Some time ago Bayar had found it best not to advertise his current employer too widely...and certainly not in front if a mob.   

"I be answering your questions in time, but best be helping me move my friend to the Gentle Community down yonder before we be having two bodies in the street."

He pauses, waiting for a reaction before continuing, "These good men be bringing their cart for the dead goblin. It be best if we all be going together."


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, at the hall of the Gentle Community*

Bayar and Jan

Mr Whistle considers for a moment.

"Another half-bell and we would have been done for the night." He scrubs his face. 

"Right then, lets get this man to the hall."

The dead goblin is gathered up and placed on the cart. Mr Crossbow is despatched to get the patrol officer from the station house and meet them at the temple. The crowd is told to move on.

It takes about ten minutes to get to the hall. 

At the Gentle Community hall the chief priest heals Jan (as they do for any who need it), returning the Bard to consciousness. No price is mentioned. But you are all familiar with the Gentle Community sect and how it works. Most of those who receive help could not afford to pay in coin, although coin is acceptable. They give back in kind; either goods or labour, or a debt to be repaid. Not doing so would immediately earn you a bad name among any who know of it. Given their work, the Gentle Community sect is widely respected by those who rely on its services.

As Jan is being seen to, Mr Whistle moves over to the body of the goblin. He motions for Bayar to join him. 

"Thought that you had killed one of those kids from the orphanage. Damned near had you cut in two.

"So tell about the goblin. And I want the whole story."

From the questions Mr Whistle asks, it clear that while he is no scholar, he is no fool either. While Bayar talk, Mr Whistle inspects the goblin's equipment; a hand axe, several throwing knives and darts, two smoke sticks, an alchemist's fire, a tangle foot bag, studded leather armour, half a dozen silver coins.

"What do you make of this," he says, interrupting Bayar and holding up one of the knives. "Its quality workmanship. That looks like a maker's mark to me. But its been defaced, can't make it out."

[sblock=OOC]Cure Moderate Wounds Spell 13hp regained. Money is acceptable. 

Axel - the people here would be unlikely to react badly to knowing who Bayar worked for. Among those of the criminal disposition, sure, it wouldn't earn him any friends. As for the Watch, someone working for a Baron is more likely to get a fair hearing than a random mercenary.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2014)

The weakened bard wakes with a start* as what he saw when he went down was a different view to what he sees now. . .but hearing the voice of Bayer brings a comfort of familiarity. He quietly asks the pries assisting him what the standard price for such services is when he hears of a maker's mark on a weapon.

"Bayer, if you don't recognize it, can I take a gander at it?"

*ooc: When I woke from my coma, It was a bit of a jolt as the last I remember being in an emergency room and talking, where I woke to a ICU whit a Trach tube in my throat. I imagine it would be similar for our bard falling in one sight and wakening in another - and not sure if it was friendly or not.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

*Day Five, in the Hall of the Gentle Community.*



Scott DeWar said:


> The weakened bard wakes with a start* as what he saw when he went down was a different view to what he sees now. . .but hearing the voice of Bayer brings a comfort of familiarity. He quietly asks the pries assisting him what the standard price for such services is when he hears of a maker's mark on a weapon.




The priest assists Jan to his feet. 40gp is the regular price for the spell if you are paying in gold. Otherwise, they take items in trade. Some people do work in return, although that generally happens over a longer period.

[sblock=OOC]I can imagine. I remember coming out of a general and being completely disorientated and somewhat freaked out. Its not so much that I didn't know where I was as I didn't know who I was for a moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 7, 2014)

Bayar laughs at the watchman's statement. "Many men be trying to cut me in half. None have yet, thought maybe I just be too thick to split!"

On the subject of goblins, Bayar tells his tale, though not from the beginning...and only after paying the two cart men their fee. 

"We be staying at the Baron's house, be running errands for him before passing through. Got in day before yesterday. Now last night, last night be very strange. We - five of us - be attacked in our beds by a swarm of rats!" Bayar pauses at this point to show the bites on his arms and legs from just a few hours ago. 

"I never be seeing such a thing! They be leaving quickly like, and we all be running out the loft to find out more. We be finding more, but not the rats. We be finding the cook's boy near dead... I not being one to let assassins into 'is Lord's house, we be tracking with a dog."

"Be seeing two in the end, a little one and a man...thought they be father and son at first. We be losing the man in an alley not far from where we be meeting, but we still be seeing the little one. He be using many tricks on me - see this and this, I be thinking?" Bayar points out the alchemical fire flask and the tanglefoot bag. "This one be a glue bomb, and this one be a fire bomb. You be careful with them," he adds, showing the scorches on his shield, boots and trousers as he speaks. 

"We be splitting up then. Jan and I be chasing the little one. The others and the dog be tracking the big one again. I be thinking you be knowing how this story be ending... Jan be going round the corner ahead of me and be dead without the dieing by when I be rounding the corner. The goblin be taking the first swing, but I be taking the last," he concluded with a self satisfied smile  on his face.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

ooc: 13+ (-9)=+4 hp!

"Brother, thank you." He gives 50 gold coins and a pat on the shoulder, "A little extra to go toward where someone may be short on payment, or for charity to the town folk."

"I think I can get a few . . . . more . . . . " Jan searches himself for the healing wand, "Bayer, I think the healing wand fell off my person when I was felled by the creep!" 

Wait a second, I carry 2 wands, which one did he get?:

from Eban: Wand cure light wounds wand With 21 charges -11 charges 2-15-14
from self: wand restful sleep 25 charges
Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?331320-Pathfinder-RG-Mad-King-s-Monkey#ixzz39fQERZqa
​


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

*Day Five, early morning, in the Hall of the Gentle Community*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Brother, thank you." He gives 50 gold coins and a pat on the shoulder, "A little extra to go toward where someone may be short on payment, or for charity to the town folk."




The priest places his hand on your shoulder. "You are welcome. Go with Grace." [1]



Scott DeWar said:


> "I think I can get a few . . . . more . . . . " Jan searches himself for the healing wand, "Bayer, I think the healing wand fell off my person when I was felled by the creep!"




[sblock=OOC]_Wait a second, I carry 2 wands, which one did he get?_ - Your choice.

[1] Gain a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. 
Duration: until expended. 

BTW, what did you want to do with the goblin knife?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

*Day Five, early in the morning, in the Hall of the Gentle Community*



Axel said:


> On the subject of goblins, Bayar tells his tale, though not from the beginning...and only after paying the two cart men their fee.
> 
> ...




Which they accept with gratitude.

Mr Whistle listens to *Bayar's* tale with an increasing long face. You can almost see the gears turning as he calculates how much time this is will delay getting off watch.

He clarifies one or two points. Which Baron? (as this is the Ducal seat, all of the Baron's have a residence here.) Who are the others, and which way did they go? He doesn't press to hard, ever since Bayar mentioned working for the Baron, there is a subtle shift in attitude. For one thing, he starts addressing the fighter as Herr Bayar. 

Mr Whistle also questions *Herr Jan* when the bard is up again. 

Mr Whistle does insist that you wait until his superior arrives, which takes about 10 minutes. Then another round of questions.

Finally Mr Superior dismisses Mr Whistle and his squad, sending them back to the station house with the goblin body, to record their report and wait for Mr Superior to return. Mr Whistle looks decidedly downcast.

Bayar and Jan are also free to go, providing they remain available for further questions if required. [1]

About half an hour has passed.

[sblock=OOC][1]If there is anything you want to do before leaving, obviously, you can.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

[sblock=Rolls]Perception check (1d20+8=11)
Number of Attacks (1d3=1)
Attack roll (1d20-2=15)[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city behind the docks*

Libros, Thuan and Ulllara and Bran

The three of you back out of the square into the street down which you arrived. Thuan steps around the projectiles, batting away the few that get close. Libros [DAM 1 non-lethal] and Ullara [DAM 2 non-lethal] each suffer a few knocks.

If you can't go through the square, the only other option is to work your way around the square to the other exits, which would take too much time. The city is waking, rapidly erasing any trace of the scent.

The trail has gone cold.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 7, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Libros, Thuan and Ulllara and Bran
> 
> The three of you back out of the square into the street down which you arrived. Thuan steps around the projectiles, batting away the few that get close. Libros [DAM 1 non-lethal] and Ullara [DAM 2 non-lethal] each suffer a few knocks.
> 
> ...




"Well, that could have gone better.  Libros, thank you for defending me, Thuan, my thanks as well." 

Ullara takes a moment to comfort Bran, reassuring him he'd done the best he could.

"We must be more careful in the future.  In the Witchwood, people were not as unfamiliar with magic.  I did not realize such strong reactions were held by city-dwellers."

She looks into the square, brow furrowed.

"I think those men were paid.  If so, maybe someone saw them do it, or someone saw our prey going through the crowd.  But Bran cannot track through such a press.  He usually only hunts for himself, not for me, and he did well enough to get us this far.  We will have to rely on human senses and skills if we are to get any further, if we can find anyone who didn't witness that fracas.  Coin might get us information, but I do not have an infinite amount to spare, and showing too much around may get us dead rather than what we need.  What say you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

Jan perks up when he has a chance to speak of something to do otherwise, " I would like to speak to the priest for a quick moment, If I may."


----------



## Axel (Aug 8, 2014)

By the end of the second round of questions, Bayar begins to get frustrated with the whole exercise. Maybe it was that he hadn't eaten breakfast, or maybe it was answering the same questions in different versions, but eventually he starts responding with only "yes" or "no". 

Later, after the interrogation... "Jan, I not be touching your wands. It must be falling out, or somebody be stealing it". Bayar rubbed his beard stubble - not having had he opportunity to shave so far. "If you be wanting, we be heading back that way. Though I be needing breakfast soon, and I think we be owing the sergeant a jug of good Hessian dark for their troubles."

While Jan speaks to the priest, Bayar exams the goblin's knife in detail, since it seems to attract so much attention from everyone else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2014)

Jan turns to the Priest and asks, "Sir, I am but a humble bard. However if there is something I can do for the church and if I am free to accept an undertaking, I wish to be of assistance. We can talk more on this at a later time, I hope. We are on the trail of an assassin who harmed a child."


----------



## doghead (Aug 9, 2014)

*Day Five, early morning, in the Hall of the Gentle Community*



Axel said:


> ... "If you be wanting, we be heading back that way. Though I be needing breakfast soon, and I think we be owing the sergeant a jug of good Hessian dark for their troubles."
> 
> While Jan speaks to the priest, Bayar exams the goblin's knife in detail, since it seems to attract so much attention from everyone else.




"Yes, well. I am just doin' my job. But won't ever say no to a offer Hessian dark. Ask for me down at the docklands watch house when you feel like sharing a jug. Breaking up brawls, rounding up drunks and chasing down thieves be thirsty work."

[sblock=Profession Soldier DC5]And mind numbing boring. Most old soldiers would give ... well maybe not their right arm for a position in a Baronial house - more interesting work, better pay, and more prestigious. But for that reason, there is no shortage of people pestering Bayar's boss for such an opportunity (whose name/postion escapes me - not sheriff, marshal?)[/sblock]

Bayar and Jan inspect the goblin's equipment again.

[sblock=Perception DC05]Two of the knives and one of the iron darts bears a maker's mark. They have all been carefully damaged.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC20]Putting together the small details that survived the defacing, you determine that the top mark (there are two usually, the city's and the smiths) is the crest of Hesse. The weapons were made in the city.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appriase DC15 (+2 Circumstance bonus for Soldier background)]The steel is Hessian and the weapons all MW[/sblock]



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan turns to the Priest and asks, "Sir, I am but a humble bard. However if there is something I can do for the church and if I am free to accept an undertaking, I wish to be of assistance. We can talk more on this at a later time, I hope. We are on the trail of an assassin who harmed a child."




"Any help freely given is welcome. There is always work to be done here. Just a simple pair of helping hands can do much good. But a bard! Truely! A performance, should you ever have the time, would be wonderful!. Most of the people we help can usually afford only what entertainment they make for themselves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2014)

A thought hits Jan suddenly, "Father, if you hear of any news of this haneouse crime, We could use what ever may be heard out there. May hap this can be an exchange between us? Performance for for information?"

Jan turns his attention to the weapons and takes an appraising eye of them. He not es the quality and the telltale markes of Hessian steel. He speaks of what he notes to the Guards and Bayer.

Perception:

1d20+6=16

Appraise:

1d20+6=23


----------



## Axel (Aug 10, 2014)

Bayar nodded at the watchman's words (prof soldier: 18). His brief time in civilian life had given him enough insight into how it must truly be. "Still, it be men doing their jobs that be making the world work. And be teaching their sons how to make it work better. We be having some loose ends to tie up today. I be catching you at the watch-house later." It was the kindest dismissal Bayar knew - he had never been much of a diplomat. 

Turning to Jan he added "I not be sure these be a maker's mark (Perception: 3 - guess seeing the obvious isn't his strong suit!)." Turning the weapons over in his hand, he studied them again. "It be looking like the goblin be writing his name to me. Be stopping other goblins thieving so much, mebbe. But these be Hessian made, listen," he adds (appraise: 16).

Without warning, he raps the flat of the knife against his steel arm guards, producing a clear ringing sound. "They be good Hessian steel. That goblin steel we  be finding in the caves be worthless. It be breaking if you be dropping it. These," he continued, indicating the two darts and the knife, "be the work of men."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2014)

"Well, we seem to agree with our assessments, now how did the goblin get this steel."


----------



## Axel (Aug 10, 2014)

Bayar shrugged. "How you be getting things? Be buying it, or thieving. Or be a bandit. There be many ways, and the goblin not be talking anymore. Come then, I be seeing a food cart near where we be meeting the goblin. I be hungry, and you be looking for your wand."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2014)

Axel said:


> . . . . .and you be looking for your wand."



ooc: On that note: 1 - 50: healing; 51 - 00: Wand of restful sleep

[roll0]

"It would be good to find it, as it was the healing wand, Bayer. Though food after nearly passing on is a good idea."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Well, that could have gone better.  Libros, thank you for defending me, Thuan, my thanks as well."
> 
> Ullara takes a moment to comfort Bran, reassuring him he'd done the best he could.
> 
> ...




"I follow lead of you in matters of these. I not talk so good. You talk and I watch for trouble?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2014)

*Day Five, early morning, in the Hall of the Gentle Community.*



Scott DeWar said:


> A thought hits Jan suddenly, "Father, if you hear of any news of this haneouse crime, We could use what ever may be heard out there. May hap this can be an exchange between us? Performance for for information?"




"There is no need for an exchange, I would gladly help you if I could. The first I knew of this attack was when you were brought in through the door on a cart. I would gladly help if I could, but I know nothing about any goblins in the city. At first, when I saw the mask, I thought that it was one of the children from the orphanage that had been killed. They are always wearing those things."

He scratches his head. "It does look like one of their masks. I hope that none of the children have been hurt. Perhaps you could visit the orphanage to check on them. It is not far from here. I can have one of the boys show you the way."



Axel said:


> Turning to Jan he added "I not be sure these be a maker's mark (Perception: 3 - guess seeing the obvious isn't his strong suit!)." Turning the weapons over in his hand, he studied them again. "It be looking like the goblin be writing his name to me. Be stopping other goblins thieving so much, mebbe. But these be Hessian made, listen," he adds (appraise: 16).
> 
> Without warning, he raps the flat of the knife against his steel arm guards, producing a clear ringing sound. "They be good Hessian steel. That goblin steel we  be finding in the caves be worthless. It be breaking if you be dropping it. These," he continued, indicating the two darts and the knife, "be the work of men."




Mr Superior nods in agreement. "We'll submit a report to the castle recommending an investigator have a look into it. Give us a couple of days and, if they were made in the city, we will know made them and who they sold them too ."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2014)

"I will try and get my fellows to check the orphanage, but there is still another assassin. They split up s did we. We need to find them.  A stolen mask does not bode well. However, lets do this first . . . . ."

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . . . .

A soothing note is hummed and it then turns in to a melody of short duration. His wounds visibly heal before everyone's eyes.

[roll0]
status :  8/16 hp
"Bayar, you are hurt, may I give some healing to you too?"

[sblock=Spells known

Cantrips [unlimited]

 Dancing Lights 
 Detect Magic 
 Prestidigitation 
 Resistance 
Spark

Level 1 [000]

chord of shards
 Cure light 
 Ear-Piercing Scream 
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 12, 2014)

"If you be offering, a healing spell be most appreciated. We best be going soon though."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2014)

[roll0] "Sure."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



Tailspinner said:


> "I follow lead of you in matters of these. I not talk so good. You talk and I watch for trouble?"




Ullara nods.  "Thank you, Thuan," she says.  And sighs.  They have lost the element of speed, so now they are on a cold trail.  What they can no longer make up in fleetness of foot and sharpness of nose they must make up in sweetness of tongue.

Ullara takes a wide swing around the square to come to a portion where no one might have witnessed the little fracas they'd been involved with.  Taking to an alley, the way one might hide in a thicket, she turns to her two companions.  "While not everyone in the square saw what happened, I think we shouldn't exactly look like we did.  That would be an invitation to trouble.  If we can disguise ourselves just a little bit, enough to throw off any more spies, then we might be able to ask questions without rousing as much suspicion.  Libros, my friend, I would not care for the ignorant to go after you, if they are so frightened of magic.  Like how a wolf will roll in deer droppings to disguise his scent, we need to seem other than what they are."  She pauses and adds quickly, "Without the dung, naturally."  

Ullara takes a moment to comfort Bran, patting and scratching him, telling him what a good hunter he's been, and how well he's done tracking their prey.  She feeds him and gives up a good scratch behind the ears, then points at a sheltered corner and tells him to "stay."  Bran is too distinctive, but he'll come at her whistle if she needs him.  He wouldn't stay there for too terribly long, but as long as he could see her occasionally, he would likely linger.

That done, Ullara rearranges her scarf to cover her hair, and smears a bit of the dirt from their little scuffle on her face.  She rearranges her shawl like that of an old grandmother, and then leans heavily on her stick like she's far older than she is.  It's not a terrible bit of miming, and she'd amused her mother, who called her an "old soul" by hobbling about like a granny as a child.  This wasn't too terribly different.  

That done, and after aiding Li Thuan or Libros if needed, Ullara will re-enter the square and try to ask questions about their quarry, framing it as looking for a wayward rascal of a relative who's probably in some sort of "high-spirited mischief."  With a canny wink (and hidden wince) she'll part with some gold, if necessary, to loosen tongues.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Untrained Disguise check: 16
Gather Information:  18[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*

Ulllara

After ten minutes talking to the people in the square, Ullara has picked up some information. The man they were chasing is a local. A few of the people in the square recognise him, although they don't know much about him. One man, a young dock worker, knows a little bit more. The man that Ullara is asking about lives in house a couple of blocks away, a few streets behind the docks. The house is near an orphanage at which the young dock worker occasionally helps out. The man Ullara is asking about makes masks for the orphans, as well as sparkers and fireworks for the holidays. Its shouldn't be hard to find, all locals know of the orphanage, and all of the children there know the man who makes the masks.


----------



## Axel (Aug 30, 2014)

As Bayar and Jan were ready to go, Bayar said, "If you be leaving this coat, I be knowing how to avoid all the touts. You be walking, I be staying behind on your shoulder. Be trusting me, no tout be coming to our side of the road."


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2014)

*Jan and Bayar, early morning, in the city*



Axel said:


> As Bayar and Jan were ready to go, ...




Bayar and Jan head back the way they came. You find no trace of the wand, although the location of the attack is easy enough to find give the blood still staining the dirt road.

You have more luck with finding food, several stalls have set up in the small junction next to where the attack occured.

[sblock=OOC]Welcome back Axel. I hope that you had a good time. 

I wasn't quite sure if you were heading to the orphanage or back to the the scene of the fight to look for food and the wand. I guessed the former, but if the latter I'll edit to reflect.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 30, 2014)

The latter was Bayar's intent. Orphanage would be there next week. Instead we have a missing wand and an empty stomach. 

Holiday was good. Returning to work was . The phrase "you couldn't pay me to do that" sometimes runs around my head.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Ulllara
> 
> After ten minutes talking to the people in the square, Ullara has picked up some information. The man they were chasing is a local. A few of the people in the square recognise him, although they don't know much about him. One man, a young dock worker, knows a little bit more. The man that Ullara is asking about lives in house a couple of blocks away, a few streets behind the docks. The house is near an orphanage at which the young dock worker occasionally helps out. The man Ullara is asking about makes masks for the orphans, as well as sparkers and fireworks for the holidays. Its shouldn't be hard to find, all locals know of the orphanage, and all of the children there know the man who makes the masks.




Grateful to have a solid lead, Ullara returns to get Bran, praises him for waiting, and buys him a treat as well as something for herself.  She had woken early, fought off a swarm of rats, aided a dangerously ill boy, then spent hours running across the city.  She gets food and drink as she heads for the orphanage, and hopes Libros and Thuan are ready as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2014)

"Huh, this coat cost  me too much. Lets get something to eat" He stuffs the old coat, possible to use later, in his pack and follows the instruction of the seasoned fighter.


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> She gets food and drink as she heads for the orphanage, and hopes Libros and Thuan are ready as well.




Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran

The orphanage is not far, and easy enough to get to with a few simple questions. Its located on a street not far from the docks, you can smell the river, and hear the gulls. The houses in the street are surprisingly large and imposing compared to the rest of the area. This was once a well to do area, it would seem. Once. Most of the buildings are now in a sorry state. Many appear to have converted into shared residences, with the building rented out by the room. There are a few exceptions, one of them being the orphanage.

The orphanage consists of a three story building set in a garden, decidedly gone to wild, all surrounded by a decent stone fence. The main gate stands open, and inside you see children, some of them in masks. Occasionally some of then wander in or out of through the gate. A old man dozes on a stool at the gate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran
> 
> The orphanage is not far, and easy enough to get to with a few simple questions. Its located on a street not far from the docks, you can smell the river, and hear the gulls. The houses in the street are surprisingly large and imposing compared to the rest of the area. This was once a well to do area, it would seem. Once. Most of the buildings are now in a sorry state. Many appear to have converted into shared residences, with the building rented out by the room. There are a few exceptions, one of them being the orphanage.
> 
> The orphanage consists of a three story building set in a garden, decidedly gone to wild, all surrounded by a decent stone fence. The main gate stands open, and inside you see children, some of them in masks. Occasionally some of then wander in or out of through the gate. A old man dozes on a stool at the gate.




Ullara approaches with a smile on her face, petting Bran.  "Sir?  Pardon to interrupt your rest..."  She calls softly, then a bit more loudly if need be, and then maybe with a gentle shake of his shoulder, if the old man is still asleep.  "It is a lovely day, isn't it?  Pardon, I was looking for someone who is supposed to be around her, and was wondering if you knew where he might be.  The mask-maker?"  She keeps herself looking curious and pleasant as possible, patting Bran as he sits down and scratches behind his ear.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*

When Ullara went to gather information Thuan had decided it was best to wait with Bran and Libros. Once she returned he went with her to the orphanage. He kept watch as they went to make sure no trouble followed them.

OOC: Perception 15


----------



## doghead (Sep 3, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, in front of the orphanage*

Libros, Thuan and Ullara and Bran

There are about a dozen children around, either playing in the street or in the garden behind the walls. They watch with wary interest as it becomes apparent that you are heading for the orphanage. 



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Sir?  Pardon to interrupt your rest..."  She calls softly, then a bit more loudly if need be, and then maybe with a gentle shake of his shoulder, if the old man is still asleep.




*Ullara* gets no response from her first attempt to get the gatekeeper's attention, and is considering having to give him a shake when it looks like her second attempt will meet the same result.

"Yes, what?" the old man mumbles as he wakes from his snooze. 



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "It is a lovely day, isn't it?  Pardon, I was looking for someone who is supposed to be around her, and was wondering if you knew where he might be.  The mask-maker?"




Still a bit dopy with sleep, it takes a moment for the gatekeeper to process what Ullara is asking. Eventually a light goes on. "The mask maker? What you be wanting with him?"

As it becomes apparent nothing interesting is going to happen, the children drift back to their games, mostly.

"Excuse me Miss", interjects a young girl standing a few paces away taking advantage of the pause in the conversation. She has dark eyes and a serious face. Behind her stands another child, a boy in a slightly battered lion mask. He is much bigger than the girl, but Ullara suspects not much older. Without pausing for a response, questions tumble out of girl; "Is this your dog? What's his name? Are you a druid? Is he your companion? Can I pat him? Is it a boy dog or girl dog? How old are you? Can you turn into a lion? Does he eat rats?"

*Thuan* waits, keeping an eye on the street. Apart from there children there are a few people coming and going in the street. You get a few looks, but nothing out of the ordinary. When the gatekeeper rubs his face, you notice that his hand and forearm are covered in scars. Beside him, propped against the wall is a stout staff. 

As Ullara talks to the old man, the monk is approached by a small skinny boy with a smudged face. The boy tugs on a corner of Thuan's robe.

"Are you from the Xiao Empire? My daddy says people from the Xiao Empire have black hair, black eyes and hearts to match. He was an explorer. Then he was eaten by a dragon. Have you ever seen a dragon?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Still a bit dopy with sleep, it takes a moment for the gatekeeper to process what Ullara is asking. Eventually a light goes on. "The mask maker? What you be wanting with him?"
> 
> As it becomes apparent nothing interesting is going to happen, the children drift back to their games, mostly.




"I just wanted to ask him a question about a young man who knew him.  Is he about?"



> "Excuse me Miss", interjects a young girl standing a few paces away taking advantage of the pause in the conversation. She has dark eyes and a serious face. Behind her stands another child, a boy in a slightly battered lion mask. He is much bigger than the girl, but Ullara suspects not much older. Without pausing for a response, questions tumble out of girl; "Is this your dog? What's his name? Are you a druid? Is he your companion? Can I pat him? Is it a boy dog or girl dog? How old are you? Can you turn into a lion? Does he eat rats?"




Ullara's eyebrows shoot up at the relentless questions of the children.  Oh, to be so young and energetic!

"Yes, this is my dog.  His name's Bran, and he is my druid's companion.  You may pat him, he enjoys having his ears scratched, but don't tug on his tail, or he'll get quite cross!  I'm old as a young tree, and I'd be lyin' if I said I could turn into a lion.  Bran has been known to eat rats sometimes."  She smiles at the boy.  "That is a very good lion mask!  Who made that?  Did you?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, in front of the orphanage*

Ullara and Bran



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "I just wanted to ask him a question about a young man who knew him.  Is he about?"




The gatekeeper scratches his head and squints up at Ullara, before glancing over at Libros and Thuan. "He don't live here at orphanage. Umm, ... Maybe not my place to speak on it. I think you had best speak to Frau Wollinger. She runs the orphanage."



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> Ullara's eyebrows shoot up at the relentless questions of the children.  Oh, to be so young and energetic!
> 
> "Yes, this is my dog.  His name's Bran, and he is my druid's companion.  You may pat him, he enjoys having his ears scratched, but don't tug on his tail, or he'll get quite cross!  I'm old as a young tree, and I'd be lyin' if I said I could turn into a lion.  Bran has been known to eat rats sometimes."




The young girl begins patting Bran almost as soon as the frist words Ullara says are _not_ "Don't pat the dog." She pauses momentarily as Ullara describes her age; you can almost see the wheels turning as the young girl considers the answer. When Ullara mentions that Bran eats rats sometimes, the girl jams a fist on her hip, assumes a serious expression complete with pursed lips, and shakes her finger at Bran. "Bad dog. Don't eat rats! Leave the rats alone."



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> She smiles at the boy. "That is a very good lion mask!  Who made that?  Did you?"




The boy shakes his head, then points down and across the street.

"Leon!" exclaims the girl. "You know Uncle Murinae doesn't like visitors. Although, well ... you both being druids and all, maybe its OK."

"Enough now Heddy," interjects the gatekeeper gently. "Take Leon and go and play somewhere else. These people are obviously busy."

Turning to Ullara, the gatekeeper adds, "If you come with me, I will show you through to Frau Wollinger."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> As Ullara talks to the old man, the monk is approached by a small skinny boy with a smudged face. The boy tugs on a corner of Thuan's robe.
> 
> "Are you from the Xiao Empire? My daddy says people from the Xiao Empire have black hair, black eyes and hearts to match. He was an explorer. Then he was eaten by a dragon. Have you ever seen a dragon?"




Not being very comfortable around people, Thuan is a bit surprised that the boy approached him.  "Hair white. Eyes black. From Shaanxi. What more want?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran.*



doghead said:


> Ullara and Bran
> The gatekeeper scratches his head and squints up at Ullara, before glancing over at Libros and Thuan. "He don't live here at orphanage. Umm, ... Maybe not my place to speak on it. I think you had best speak to Frau Wollinger. She runs the orphanage."




"I'll go do that..."



> The young girl begins patting Bran almost as soon as the frist words Ullara says are _not_ "Don't pat the dog." She pauses momentarily as Ullara describes her age; you can almost see the wheels turning as the young girl considers the answer. When Ullara mentions that Bran eats rats sometimes, the girl jams a fist on her hip, assumes a serious expression complete with pursed lips, and shakes her finger at Bran. "Bad dog. Don't eat rats! Leave the rats alone."




"Bran only eats bad, nasty rats, not nice rats," Ullara assures the girl.



> The boy shakes his head, then points down and across the street.
> 
> "Leon!" exclaims the girl. "You know Uncle Murinae doesn't like visitors. Although, well ... you both being druids and all, maybe its OK."
> 
> ...




Privately pleased that they had a name and closer location, she wished desperately that Libros could go and try to seek this Murinae out, but she had no way of saying so out loud.  She could only go along and hope that none of the children mentioned to Murinae and scared him off again.

"Of course, let us go see her," Ullara says with a short bow of respect, and follows.


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, in front of the orphanage*

Thuan



Tailspinner said:


> Not being very comfortable around people, Thuan is a bit surprised that the boy approached him.  "Hair white. Eyes black. From Shaanxi. What more want?"




The boy shifts his weight from one foot to the other, then back again.

"Umm ... Do you have any coins?" he says eventually. "From Shanzi," he adds by way of clarification, although stumbling a bit over the pronunciation. "Wanna swap? You probably can't use your coins here. I have some SaxImperious coins. You can use them here.

"Why are you interested in the mask man?", he says suddenly changing tack. "Heddy thinks he is a druid. He does have a dog that can disappear, so maybe he is a druid. And some children, but I don't think that they are real children."

He reaches into his robe and pulls out small pouch and spills the contents into his hand; three copper coins, two local and one not, as well as a quarter bit of silver. 

"These are my swap coins. I have other coins, including a real gold coin. I don't have them now. Frau Wollinger keeps them safe for me. They are not swap coins, so you can't have any of those."

[sblock=OOC]White hair! Who knew? ... Um, sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, in front of the orphanage*

Ullara and ...



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Bran only eats bad, nasty rats, not nice rats," Ullara assures the girl.




Heddy considers Ullara's response before nodding. "Ok. Please tell him our rats are the nice ones."



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "Of course, let us go see her," Ullara says with a short bow of respect, and follows.




The old man levers himself off the stool with a sigh.

"Please come this way. Are your companions coming as well?" he adds, glancing over at Libros and Thuan. "There is a bench inside. Or they can just stand around in the street." He shrugs. Regardless, he leads the way through the garden and into the house. Inside the house is clean and tidy-ish, but somewhat bare of furniture and ornament. It is surprisingly quiet. All of the children seem to be outside. 

The gatekeeper, after asking Ullara to wait a moment, pokes his head around the first door on the left, and mutters something about a visitor asking about Herr Murinae and the masks, or a young man or something, ushers Ullara through before withdrawing.

Ullara finds herself in the room with a middle aged woman, thin and with tired eyes and a no-nonsence frown.

"I think that he is a bit afraid of me," she says by way of introduction. "Never says more than a few words before he bolts. Perhaps you had better start from the beginning."

[sblock=OOC]So who is with Ullara? 

Isida, are you taking Bran in?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Ullara and ...
> 
> Heddy considers Ullara's response before nodding. "Ok. Please tell him our rats are the nice ones."




"Just the means ones, Bran, not the nasty one," Ullara says, with a ruffle of Bran's ears.  She decides to leave Bran with the children, both to keep the kids from running off and to give them warning if Murinae showed up where Bran could smell him.  



> The old man levers himself off the stool with a sigh.
> 
> "Please come this way. Are your companions coming as well?" he adds, glancing over at Libros and Thuan. "There is a bench inside. Or they can just stand around in the street." He shrugs. Regardless, he leads the way through the garden and into the house. Inside the house is clean and tidy-ish, but somewhat bare of furniture and ornament. It is surprisingly quiet. All of the children seem to be outside.
> 
> ...




"You're a strong woman who holds children in check.  Such magic is powerful beyond belief," Ullara says.  "I'll be brief, before one of the younglings thinks to see if my dog Bran will tolerate a rider.  I'm a druid from down the Witchwood way, in town to help someone whom I owe a favor.  This morning, there was a bit of a disturbance near where I was sleeping, and during the chaos, I had words with a rat who was commanded by someone with similar talents to my own.  After hunting around, I learned that Murinae has a friendship with them, and I wished to speak with him to see if he could lend some insight as to the rats' behavior.  I'm less familiar with city rats, you see."


----------



## doghead (Sep 7, 2014)

*Day five, early morning, in the orphanage*

Ullara

"Well, that's not what I was expecting," Frau Wollinger responds after a moment to take it all in.

"Herr Murinae friends with rats? I don't know anything about that. He makes masks for the children, and sparklers and such for festivals sometimes. Although I think he buys those.

Frau Wollinger shrugs. "A druid you say? Actually, you didn't say that exactly. You said he has _a friendship with rats_. Did Heddy give you that idea?. That girl is obsessed with druids, and has a rather vivid imagination. As far as I know, he is a retired merchant. He got sick while away and never fully recovered his health. Generally he keeps to himself."

She pushes some items around her desk for a moment.

"Its not my place to say who can and cannot visit Herr Murinae. He doesn't work for the orphanage. Who he sees, or doesn't see is his own business. He lives just across the road. Herr Michelson, the gatekeeper, can show you 

"My business if the children. Looking after them, trying to give them half a chance when they leave. We teach them some letters and numbers, how to present themselves, the difference between right and wrong. Some of them make it, a lot ... well.

Herr Wollinger looks out of the window for a moment, before returning her attention to you.

"Heddy is smart and determined and fearless. A bit to fearless sometimes. Given half a chance, she will succeed. But here in the city, ... I don't know if she will get even half a chance. Can you help her? Help them, actually, because Heddy won't leave Leon behind and Leon won't be separated from Heddy. And truth be told, when it comes to the animals, Leon is one who can talk the birds out of the trees. There is not a stay dog in the area that won't roll over for a tummy rub from Leon. 

"Take them under your wing? Send them to Witchwood? I don't know how one becomes a druid. I have a little money I can put towards the cost. I realise that I am being rather forward. But opportunities for these children don't come very often. It would be wrong of me to do anything other than try and seize them when they do."


----------



## Axel (Sep 7, 2014)

True to his promise, Bayar stalked behind Jan on the walk back to the fight area. He kept a scowl on his face and as hand on his sword pommel. The impression, and no doubt the armour, was enough to allow them relatively free passage back down the quickly filling roads. On arriving at the intersection he commented, "See, it be easy to move around cities. You best be looking like you be using your weapons. Then you be left alone."

Not seeing any trace of the sticklike wand on the ground Bayar shrugged, and bought three sausages on a stick and a lump of bread for breakfast. Passing one of the sausages to Jan, he commented, "Where be best now? Be finding the others? Or be going to the Netherworld again?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hmmm, I think this is where my skill are needed."

Jan asks around of the people milling about asking if any one saw him earlier when he had collapsed on the ground, even trying to find the sop where his blood remained as a stain on the ground


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2014)

*Ullara Halx, female human druid with dog animal companion Bran*



doghead said:


> Ullara
> 
> "Well, that's not what I was expecting," Frau Wollinger responds after a moment to take it all in.
> 
> ...




"Heddy did say so.  Perhaps if Herr Murinae was ill for so long, he began to study other things as a hobby, or even did befriend some rats.  It's not the strangest thing that has happened."



> She pushes some items around her desk for a moment.
> 
> "Its not my place to say who can and cannot visit Herr Murinae. He doesn't work for the orphanage. Who he sees, or doesn't see is his own business. He lives just across the road. Herr Michelson, the gatekeeper, can show you."




"That would be very welcome thank you-," Ullara begins, but falls silent again, as Frau Wollinger is not done. 



> "My business if the children. Looking after them, trying to give them half a chance when they leave. We teach them some letters and numbers, how to present themselves, the difference between right and wrong. Some of them make it, a lot ... well.
> 
> Herr Wollinger looks out of the window for a moment, before returning her attention to you.
> 
> ...




Ullara felt her mouth drop open, and shut it quickly.  Her?  Take two children?  But-  It-  She-  What?!  She was tending to tasks for the Baron, and has just this morning survived a rat swarm and saved a boy no older than those children from almost certain death.  To take children willingly into such danger...  And she didn't know too many other druids of the Witchwood.  Her mother had been the one to teach her all she knew, and that had been...

Ullara swallowed.  At her side.  She had learned everything she knew at her mother's side.  From identifying plants to tracking animals, the language of the druids to the oaths of power, everything had come from her mother's patient teaching.  She had not worked for a powerful man, but certainly there must have been times where hungry wolves or bears, or rapacious bandits had threatened their little family.  Yet Ullara hadn't be aware of the danger, thinking of hiding like a little rabbit as a game.

More than once, Ullara and Mother had talked, and Ullara remembered saying how she'd teach her own children some day, just like Mother had taught her.  Well.  It seemed fate had taken a hand there.  Does would sometimes nurse fawns that were not their own, if their own died, and the whole herd would tend to the young.  If Ullara took the children, they might be in danger.  If she didn't, what would they be otherwise, without training or teaching beyond what Frau Wollinger knew?  Would she let the belief of two bright, nature-loving children be snuffed out through the necessities of life because it was an _inconvenience_ for her?  

"My chosen path is not an easy one," Ullara said, once she'd gotten over her flabbergasted moment.  "There are duties I'm bound to that are dangerous as anything you'd find on the streets of the city.  But... danger will be anywhere, from a baker's oven to a fishmonger's knife to a serving girl's surly customer, to the dangers of the wild places that I face.  Frau Wollinger, I was not taught by the druids of the Witchwood, but by my own mother.  She vanished when I was sixteen, and I spent years alone, learning about the forest from itself."  She took a deep breath to steady herself.

"I always said I would teach my own children when it became time, but I've never found someone to have any with.  Perhaps this is my sign.  Yes, Frau Wollinger, I would be honored to teach Heddy and Leon," Ullara says, still feeling rather surprised at herself.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  Oh my!  [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 9, 2014)

*Day 5, early morning, somewhere in the city backstreets*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Hmmm, I think this is where my skill are needed."
> 
> Jan asks around of the people milling about asking if any one saw him earlier when he had collapsed on the ground, even trying to find the [spot] where his blood remained as a stain on the ground




*Jan* spends some time talking to the people in the area. The story of the fight has got around. Unfortunately, few who actually saw it still remain in the area. Those that Jan talks to mostly know the story by second, third hand account. And in the telling the story has changed and grown, or diminished, depending on your point of view. Unfortunately, the fight, the blood, the drama are mostly all that remain. The boring details that might provide a clue to who took the wand have gone. 

OOC: Gather information roll made.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2014)

Jan Sighs heavily. "Bayar, Its a no show. Lets grab some more food and head over to the orphanage and see what we can find there."


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2014)

Bayar, watching from the sidelines and enjoying a half-pint of breakfast beer, nodded. He drained the ceramic mug and passed it back to the short bearded man with a barrel on a hand cart with a nod, leaving a silver on the cart as payment. Wiping his mouth with the back of his hand, he rejoined Jan. "You be sure the orphanage be wise? We be having other appointments... Be you seeing which way the others go?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2014)

"Those masks are the same as what the orphans play with. There may be a link. I don't know where the other went, I don't know where the wand is and I don't know why a goblin has a mask from the children, a goblin who was a sneak better then I. I want to know the link between the orphans and the goblin."


----------



## Axel (Sep 11, 2014)

Bayar shrugged, though the gesture lacked some impact given the rigidity of his armour. "It be good to not make this personal. We not be in town to be finding mask makers and goblins. Yes, it all be very interesting for people who be liking conspiracies, but we best be moving on soon. The goblin be dead, so honour be satisfied for the cook's boy."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2014)

**shrug**

Jan's shrug is a lot more pronounced. "I am thinking that this could happen again and we would create a lot of good will here by catching whoever is behind this. I am just suggesting."


----------



## doghead (Sep 16, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning, in the Orphanage*

Ullara



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> "I always said I would teach my own children when it became time, but I've never found someone to have any with.  Perhaps this is my sign.  Yes, Frau Wollinger, I would be honored to teach Heddy and Leon," Ullara says, still feeling rather surprised at herself.




Frau Wollinger sits quietly as Ullara considers the proposition, then responds. The matron's face is carefully composed, the studied neutral expression of one used to keeping their hopes in check in the expectation of receiving bad news. When Ullara concludes, agreeing to teach the children, a broad smile blossoms across the matron's face despite her best attempt to contain it.

"Thank you," she says after a moment to compose herself (although the smile keeps threatening to break out again). "I have the feeling that your answer came as as much a surprise to you as it did to me."

She takes a slow breath.

"Well, I suppose that we had better sort out some details. I really don't know anything about how one becomes a druid. I am authorised to apprentice the children when they are old enough and if I am convinced that they will be taken care of. But is this what you had in mind? They are both still quite young. Old enough to be apprenticed, but younger than I would usually like. Or were you thinking of teaching them here?"

[sblock=OOC]Eek! indeed 

I as thinking that the children are about 12. According to Wikipedia, apprenticeships in the middle ages began between 10-15 years of age. But I haven't specified their age in the IC thread so give us some wiggle room.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2014)

*Day Five, Outside the Orphanage*

Thuan

The boy with the coins wanders off, bored with the stranger who won't talk to him and probably hasn't seen a dragon. Thuan continues to wait outside the orphange for Ullara.

[sblock=OOC]Can I get a Perception Check and two Will Save Checks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jan and Bayar]So, Baron's Residence, Herr Bourn's Library, the Orphanage, or somewhere else?[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> The boy shifts his weight from one foot to the other, then back again.
> 
> "Umm ... Do you have any coins?" he says eventually. "From Shanzi," he adds by way of clarification, although stumbling a bit over the pronunciation. "Wanna swap? You probably can't use your coins here. I have some SaxImperious coins. You can use them here.
> 
> ...




Thuan was trying to contemplate the meaning of trading coins for coins.



doghead said:


> The boy with the coins wanders off, bored with the stranger who won't talk to him and probably hasn't seen a dragon. Thuan continues to wait outside the orphange for Ullara.




By the time he had made up his mind on the subject the kid had moved on, so he returned his attention to watching around himself.

OOC: Perception Check 20; Will Save Checks 15 & 25


----------



## Axel (Sep 17, 2014)

ooc: Thought we were headed to the orphanage to satisfy Jaan's curiosity about the mask maker, Bayar is passive on this one. He got to fight in front of a crowd, and eat. So he is happy and content for once. Happy to be corrected on destination by Scott.


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning Outside the Orphanage*

Thuan

As *Thuan* watches the ebb and flow of people up and down the street he spots a child, in a mask, with a mangy mutt of a dog. The child emerges from a side alley some 60 yards from the orphanage, skilfully using the clutter of the street to remain (unsuccessfully) concealed while carefully scanning the street before cautiously setting off down the street in the direction of the entrance to the orphanage where Thuan lingers. 

Almost as soon as the monk notices the boy and dog, he finds his eyes and mind wanting to wander elsewhere. It takes all his focus and training to stop it happening. Marshalling his attention, Thuan is surprised to notice the dog is not the mangy mutt he could have sworn he first saw, but a hound more akin in size and shape of a wolf. No one else in the street appears to give the boy and wolf a second glance. 

As the two move down the opposite side of the street to the orphanage the hound turns its amber gaze upon Thuan.

[sblock=OOC]The street is about 25 feet wide (wide enough for 2 carriages to pass carefully). I am working on the assumption that Thuan is one the same side of the street as the orphanage, somewhere near the entrance. But you haven't specified that, so let me know if Thuan is on the other side of the street.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning, somewhere in the Backstreets of the City*

Bayar and Jan

It doesn't take *Jan* and *Bayar* more than a few minutes to find someone who can give them directions to the orphanage. With recent events in the street, children in masks, along with goblins and crazy mercenaries, is the hot topic of discussion.

Its about 10-15 minutes away. You set off.

A block or so along the way Jan spots the beggar to whom he sold his cloak. Wrapped in Jan's cloak, the man has set up in the corner of a square and is performing a rambling epic accompanied by a collection of improvised instruments for effects. Whether drawn by the cloak, or the story, he has gathered about him about half a dozen listeners.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2014)

doghead said:


> [sblock=OOC]I am working on the assumption that Thuan is on the same side of the street as the orphanage, somewhere near the entrance.[/sblock]




OOC: Sounds right.


----------



## Axel (Sep 17, 2014)

Bayar nods in the direction of the street storyteller and gently fingers the jewel in his sword hilt. "You be wanting your coat back?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2014)

Axel said:


> ooc: Thought we were headed to the orphanage to satisfy Jaan's curiosity about the mask maker, Bayar is passive on this one. He got to fight in front of a crowd, and eat. So he is happy and content for once. Happy to be corrected on destination by Scott.




This is indeed where I thought we should head off to.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Li Thuan, male human monk*



doghead said:


> As *Thuan* watches the ebb and flow of people up and down the street he spots a child, in a mask, with a mangy mutt of a dog. The child emerges from a side alley some 60 yards from the orphanage, skilfully using the clutter of the street to remain (unsuccessfully) concealed while carefully scanning the street before cautiously setting off down the street in the direction of the entrance to the orphanage where Thuan lingers.
> 
> Almost as soon as the monk notices the boy and dog, he finds his eyes and mind wanting to wander elsewhere. It takes all his focus and training to stop it happening. Marshalling his attention, Thuan is surprised to notice the dog is not the mangy mutt he could have sworn he first saw, but a hound more akin in size and shape of a wolf. No one else in the street appears to give the boy and wolf a second glance.
> 
> As the two move down the opposite side of the street to the orphanage the hound turns its amber gaze upon Thuan.




Thuan glances around for Libros but cannot spot the sorcerer. Then he prepares himself for what may come.

OOC: I am assuming that Libros wandered off. OK?


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2014)

*Day Five, Early Morning Outside the Orphanage*

Thuan

The boy and his dog continue past Thuan and the entrance to the orphanage without stopping. A couple of houses along, they turn left and disappear down a narrow alley on the other side of the street.

[sblock=OOC]Haven't see ghostcat in a while. But Libros is still with Thuan and Ullara. I will have Libros re-tasked and removed from the party once the opportunity arises. But I don't like the idea of characters just wandering off for no reason. So for now consider him available. Put him in the garden of the orphanage, and therefore not aware of anything that is happening outside. He is however, within shouting range, and you can ghost-hack Libros if you need him to do something.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2014)

Bayar sighed in mild exasperation at Jan's lack of response. "You be needing to learn how to be choosing hard things. Life not always be having easy choices." Releasing the grip on his sword pommel, Bayar continued on toward the orphanage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2014)

*Ullara, female human druid*



doghead said:


> Ullara
> 
> Frau Wollinger sits quietly as Ullara considers the proposition, then responds. The matron's face is carefully composed, the studied neutral expression of one used to keeping their hopes in check in the expectation of receiving bad news. When Ullara concludes, agreeing to teach the children, a broad smile blossoms across the matron's face despite her best attempt to contain it.
> 
> ...




"It did indeed.  I do confess, I came here seeking an answer about rats and coming away with a pair of apprentices was not what I expected to happen this morning...  But fate moves in very strange ways, and I don't think I can ignore her call.  No one can, not for long."  Ullara takes a deep breath herself and runs her hand through her hair.  _Of all the things... but it will be for the best, I think._  "Frau Wollinger, I learned at my mother's side, reading from the book that had been handed down in my family of all things that grew in the woods.  I studied the books to learn what to look for, but then my mother showed me survival as well as knowledge.  The Witchwood can be... a difficult place, but I grew up happy with her."  Ullara knows her Book of Halx is back at the house, as she certainly hadn't stopped to grab it during the chaos this morning.  She only hopes rats haven't made off with it in the interim.  

"There is a complication, though.  I am doing a favor for the Baron, investigating the roads Between and some trouble therein, and that is part of what brought me seeking answers about rats, in a roundabout way.  There is danger in what I'm doing, and I would not want to bring the children into this unaware.  But until this danger is over, I can teach them here.  I have the book I was taught from, the one passed down in my family, and it's quite the weighty tome by now.  But!" she raised a finger, knowing that weighty tomes and young children are not always the best of friends.  Certainly the book had seemed intimidating to her as a child.  "It's also full of pictures and stories of how the plants are best used, and what nature creatures you might see.  I thought of it as a book of tales, albeit one where I could learn to be the heroine of the story someday.  I want to bring the book here so the children can read it, and so that I can try to resolve this danger as well and soon as I'm able.

"But for now, let us tell the children the news?" Ullara says, her smile a little tremulous.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2014)

ooc: I am thinking that is has been so long since I made this post, It was forgotten [10 days ago!]. Bayer's short term memory seems to have missed this!!



Scott DeWar said:


> Jan Sighs heavily. "Bayar, Its a no show. Lets grab some more food and head over to the orphanage and see what we can find there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2014)

doghead said:


> Bayar and Jan
> 
> It doesn't take *Jan* and *Bayar* more than a few minutes to find someone who can give them directions to the orphanage. With recent events in the street, children in masks, along with goblins and crazy mercenaries, is the hot topic of discussion.
> 
> ...






Axel said:


> Bayar nods in the direction of the street storyteller and gently fingers the jewel in his sword hilt. "You be wanting your coat back?"



  "huh. Lets listed to the old master story teller. " Says Jan with a wink. He pulls out his "New old coat" And takes several steps forward, leans on a nearby wall and listens with a smile on his face.


----------



## Axel (Sep 20, 2014)

Bayar moved near to Jan and stood with arms folded across his chest, listening. "I never be hearing a story I be part of before," he remarked.


----------

